# *** OnePlus One - Diskussionen ***



## neo3 (26. September 2014)

Hallo an alle OnePlus One-Besitzer und -Interessenten!

Da die Invite-Kette ja ganz erfolgreich war und nun einige PCGHXler ein OPO besitzen, sowie einige sich vielleicht noch eines zulegen möchten, starte ich hier einen neuen Thread in dem wir über das OPO diskutieren können. 

Wir können uns über Erfahrungen, Tipps, Hinweise, Neuigkeiten, aber auch Informationen zu Problemen und Fehlern austauschen. Auch Erfahrungen zu alternativen ROMs sind bestimmt ganz interessant!

Ebenso können hier noch vereinzelte Invites angefragt oder mitgeteilt werden.


So, jetzt seid ihr aber dran! 

- Was gefällt euch gut am OPO? 
- Habt ihr vielleicht schon ein anderes ROM getestet? 
- Habt ihr ein paar schöne Fotos, die ihr mit dem OPO gemacht habt?
- Könnt ihr Apps empfehlen, die gerade fürs OPO sinnvoll sind? 
- ...?


Viele Grüße,
neo3


----------



## baensch (26. September 2014)

Ich hab sofort mal ne Frage an alle Besitzer eines opo. Hat einer zufällig schon den lockscreen verändert mir gehts eigentlich nur um die farbe . Gruß Baensch


----------



## neo3 (26. September 2014)

Du meinst den Lockscreen von CM, oder?

Den kann man nur über das flashen einer ZIP-Datei verändern. Allerdings gab es da manchmal Probleme bei Updates. Sprich man musste den originalen zuerst wieder drüber flashen. Da mir das zu aufwendig war, habe ich es bislang nicht gemacht. Bin aber auch nicht mehr ganz up to date was das Thema angeht!

Hier gibts nen Thread bei XDA dazu:
(Mod)(Theme)Lockscreen - Panel Color/Image - Pg. 6 | OnePlus One | XDA Forums


PS: Also einfach ne andere Farbe einstellen, klappt nicht.


----------



## DrDave (26. September 2014)

Ich finde das Battery Monitor Widget ziemlich praktisch, so erkennt man ob das Smartphone auch ordentlich im deepsleep ist.  Ich hab bis jetzt schon mehrere Customroms getestet und manchmal hatte ich das Problem mit hohem idle Verbrauch, welcher auch nicht durch wakelocks aufgefallen ist, aber mit der benannten App. 
Deepsleep sollte so ca. 5-9mA verbrauchen. 
Aktuell nutze ich Mahdi-Rom + Franco oder AK Kernel.


----------



## neo3 (26. September 2014)

Das Battery Monitor Widget sieht ja ganz gut aus!! Welche mA-Abrufmethode hast du denn einstellt? Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Einstellungen, auf die man achten sollte? 

Hast du bei Mahdi schon irgendwelche Dinge entdeckt, die nicht richtig funktionieren? Dabei geht es mir jetzt nicht um Kleinigkeiten, sondern ehre um grundlegende Funktionen...
Und was bringt der AK Kernel im vergleich zum Standard?


----------



## DonRottweiler (26. September 2014)

Und gleich mal ein Abo von meiniem OPO und versuche mal ein Foto anzuhängen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (26. September 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Das Battery Monitor Widget sieht ja ganz gut aus!! Welche mA-Abrufmethode hast du denn einstellt? Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Einstellungen, auf die man achten sollte?
> 
> Hast du bei Mahdi schon irgendwelche Dinge entdeckt, die nicht richtig funktionieren? Dabei geht es mir jetzt nicht um Kleinigkeiten, sondern ehre um grundlegende Funktionen...
> Und was bringt der AK Kernel im vergleich zum Standard?



Alles auf Standard und automatischer Abruf. 
Hab noch nichts entdeckt, was ich brauche und nicht funktioniert. 
Der AK kernel hat massig Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, also sehr für Testfreudige.
Ich nutze hauptsächlich nicht CM11s, da die Updates im Vergleich zum normalen CM11 träge sind und ich so die ganzen Updates wie für das Touchscreenpanel eher hab.


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. September 2014)

Ich habe heute leider schlechte Nachrichten bezüglich *meinem* OPO.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab schon ein Support Ticket erstellt, hoffe dass es nicht soviel kostet. :S


----------



## DonRottweiler (26. September 2014)

Oh wie konnte das denn passieren, auf die Ecke gefallen?


----------



## MisterLaggy (26. September 2014)

Ich besaß die unglaubliche Intelligenz eine Jogginghose anzuziehen und damit zum Sport zu fahren...
Weil die Hose so schräge Taschen hat, ist es dann natürlich rausgefallen 
So, wie die Cracks aussehen, ist es wohl auf die rechte untere Ecke gefallen.
Edit: Mache jetzt ein Nandroid Backup und dann nen Factory Reset, um es einzuschicken.


----------



## DonRottweiler (26. September 2014)

Mein Beileid. Hoffentlich wirds nicht so teuer.


----------



## neo3 (26. September 2014)

Das wünsche ich dir auch!!

Ich finde, crDroid sieht ganz interessant aus... https://plus.google.com/photos/+CristianoMatos/albums/6058289344232164529?authkey=CMmy--fTrp_RVw

Hat das schon jemand gestetet? 
Könnte eventuell etwas unübersichtlich werden, weil zu viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten?!


----------



## DrDave (26. September 2014)

Hatte crdroid vor einigen Wochen am laufen, unübersichtlich fande ich es nicht.
Allerdings hat der crdroid Entwickler nach meinen letzten Infos selbst kein OPO.
Wem das nicht stört hat hier eine tolle Rom mit vielen nützlichen Funktionen.
Ein Umstiegsgrund für mich ist der integrierte connection manager, sehr brauchbar finde ich.


----------



## DonRottweiler (28. September 2014)

@misterLaggy: bin gerade auf das gestoßen. 147 Euro 

OnePlus One Displaytausch kostet den 1/2 Neupreis


----------



## hotfirefox (28. September 2014)

Ui der Preis ist bitter!
Ich hoffe mal, dass meins lange heil bleibt.

Edit:
Für die 147€ wird die ganze Displayeinheit getauscht und nicht nur das Glas, von daher geht der Preis dann wider klar.


----------



## trigger831 (28. September 2014)

Bin super gespannt, ob die Vorbestellungen ab Oktober reibungslos über die Bühne gehen und das OPO dann endlich Band 20 unterstützt. Sollte dies so sein, wird es gekauft.


----------



## DonRottweiler (28. September 2014)

Bei meinem S3 hab ich, vor gut zwei Jahren, 220,- für den Displaytausch bezahlt.


----------



## neo3 (28. September 2014)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Bin super gespannt, ob die Vorbestellungen ab Oktober reibungslos über die Bühne gehen und das OPO dann endlich Band 20 unterstützt. Sollte dies so sein, wird es gekauft.



Wo steht denn dass sich das mit Band 20 ändern soll? Ich dachte das haben sie schon längst verworfen?


----------



## Flaim (28. September 2014)

da ich eben einen invite erhalten hab frag ich mal ganz fix wie das mim support abläuft. das übliche "mail an den support mim problem, adresse zum einschicken bekommen"?
will den invite meinem vater geben, er hat aber angst dass sobald was mim phone los ist er auf dem schaden sitzen bleibt aufgrund eines ähnlichen ereignisses bei mir vor kurzem.


----------



## neo3 (28. September 2014)

Ja, so wie du es beschrieben hast, habe ich es bislang mitbekommen. 

Es ist ein Start-Up, das heißt  es kann manch mal ein bisschen dauern. Aber der Support wird (angeblich? --> kann man ja nie so ganz richtig nachvollziehen) stetig ausgebaut. Die Bearbeitungsdauer hat anfangs stark geschwankt, war aber zwischen ein paar Stunden und zwei Wochen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 

Das mit der Art des Schadens ist natürlich immer eine Frage... Wenn es klar ein Produktionsfehler ist,  stellt sich da OnePlus kaum quer. Aber dazu fragst du am besten mal im Android-Hilfe-Forum oder direkt im OnePlus-Forum nach, da hier bislang außer MisterLaggy (  ) bestimmt wenige bis keine weiteren Erfahrungen dazu vorhanden sind. 

Link Android-Hilfe:
OnePlus One Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## trigger831 (28. September 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn dass sich das mit Band 20 ändern soll? Ich dachte das haben sie schon längst verworfen?



Es wird nur darüber spekuliert. Wusste nicht, das oneplus das selbst schon verworfen hat. Sollte es so sein, ist das äußert schade.


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. September 2014)

Also der Support ist bisher ganz in Ordnung, habe nahezu direkt eine Antwort bekommen, alllerdings war diese wörtlich so: "Hi ..., May  I have some pics pls?"
Das erweckt natürlich keine Seriosität, vor allem weil ich an das Support-Ticket schon ein Bild angehängt habe, aber wer weiss, vlt gabs auch technische Probleme.
Nachdem ich die Bilder gesendet hatte, hat er mir nicht mehr geantwortet, aber die haben schließlich auch mal Feierabend. 
Ich denke 147 € lassen sich verkraften, vlt machen sie es wie Apple und schicken einfach ein neues Gerät wieder raus. Wäre natürlich für mich geil, mein Gehäuse hat auch bissel was abbekommen.


----------



## neo3 (28. September 2014)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Es wird nur darüber spekuliert. Wusste nicht, das oneplus das selbst schon verworfen hat. Sollte es so sein, ist das äußert schade.


 
Soweit ich weiß, haben sie das verworfen, um keine Probleme mit denjenigen zu bekommen, die das Gerät schon haben. Denn dann müssten sie 

a) viele Geräte austauschen, oder
b) viele Kunden verärgern, die sie gerade als junges Unternehmen zu Beginn unterstützt haben. 

Für mich sehr verständlich. Wird wohl dann eher mit dem OnePlus Two kommen, schätze ich. Denn noch mal werden sie sich so einen Bock nicht leisten (können)!


----------



## trigger831 (28. September 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, haben sie das verworfen, um keine Probleme mit denjenigen zu bekommen, die das Gerät schon haben. Denn dann müssten sie
> 
> a) viele Geräte austauschen, oder
> b) viele Kunden verärgern, die sie gerade als junges Unternehmen zu Beginn unterstützt haben.
> ...



Ok, da hast du Recht. Hätte es mir schon längst geholt. Nur wird mir per Lte Verfügbarkeitscheck die 800er Frequenz auf der Telekom Seite angezeigt, also dort, wo ich es am meisten nutze.


----------



## Flaim (28. September 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Ja, so wie du es beschrieben hast, habe ich es bislang mitbekommen.
> 
> Es ist ein Start-Up, das heißt  es kann manch mal ein bisschen dauern. Aber der Support wird (angeblich? --> kann man ja nie so ganz richtig nachvollziehen) stetig ausgebaut. Die Bearbeitungsdauer hat anfangs stark geschwankt, war aber zwischen ein paar Stunden und zwei Wochen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


 
deine antwort hat ihn soweit beruhigt und ihn dazu bewegt die bestellung durchzuführen. anschließend hat er sich wie ein kleines kind gefreut xD


----------



## hotfirefox (28. September 2014)

Band 20 ist doch teilweise garnicht so wichtig, je nach dem wo man wohn und was man für einen Provier hat.
Ich hab die Tage erst mit 1und1 telefoniert bezüglich LTE und der Mitarbeiter war da uach mal ganz aufrecht!
Er meinte bei mir in der Region kommt man kaum über 25 mbit mit LTE und mit UMTS ist bei ca. 21 mbit schluss!
Nun wozu brauch ich dann LTE bzw. das Band 20, welches ja das einzigste ist, was man nicht nutzen kann.


Flaim schrieb:


> da ich eben einen invite erhalten hab frag ich mal ganz fix wie das mim support abläuft. das übliche "mail an den support mim problem, adresse zum einschicken bekommen"?
> will den invite meinem vater geben, er hat aber angst dass sobald was mim phone los ist er auf dem schaden sitzen bleibt aufgrund eines ähnlichen ereignisses bei mir vor kurzem.


 Also im OPO Forum konnte ich bis jetzt nur lesen, dass es i.d.R. reibungslos und recht zügig abläuft. wenn mal was ist.


----------



## hendrosch (28. September 2014)

Mir ist es auch ziemlich egal das es kein Band 20 kann. Ich hab e-plus die haben da keine Frequenzen. 

Ich fahre noch Stock. Root und Custom Kernel plane ich schon länger, außerdem wollte ich mal paranoid testen. 

Hat hier schon mal jemand die ADB Backup Funktion getestet? Das Daten sichern hält mich noch am meisten davon ab was zu machen [emoji1]


----------



## neo3 (28. September 2014)

Flaim schrieb:


> deine antwort hat ihn soweit beruhigt und ihn dazu bewegt die bestellung durchzuführen. anschließend hat er sich wie ein kleines kind gefreut xD


 
;D

Na dann richte ihm meine Glückwünsche aus  Ist immer wieder toll, wenn man Menschen glücklich machen kann 

Ich hoffe, das OPO wird ihn nicht enttäuschen 

@hendrosch: 
PA reizt mich auch schon länger. Wollte das auf meinem N4 installieren, kurz bevor ich vom OPO Wind bekommen habe ^^
ADB habe ich noch nicht getestet, aber lustigerweise auch gerade gestern alles dazu durchgelesen, da ich gerne mal crDroid testen würde!

Das ADB-Backup sollte ja theoretisch recht einfach klappen, aber etwas skeptisch bin ich auch noch! Hätte direkt TWRP installieren sollen... jetzt ist's direkt wieder richtig Arbeit, alles wiederherzustellen....


----------



## DrDave (28. September 2014)

Bin heute Mittag zu Crdroid gewechselt und läuft soweit sehr stabil und rund. 
Ich würde jeden ans Herz legen die Pico GAPPS zu installieren und von euch benötige Apps aus dem Playstore zu installieren, so vermeidet ihr unnötige Akkufressende Wakelocks von GAPPS. 
Da Google doch das meiste sichert, ist man nach einem Fullwipe nach ca. 1h wieder up2date.
PA hatte ich auf dem N4 genutzt, aber auch nur wegen PIE. Die restlichen Funktionen ihrer Themeengine habe ich nie benötigt.


----------



## trigger831 (29. September 2014)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Band 20 ist doch teilweise garnicht so wichtig, je nach dem wo man wohn



Absolut richtig. Und das ist auch der Grund, den ich ja beschrieben habe, warum ich das Band 20 brauche. Es sein denn, hier ist jemand, der mehr weiß, als der Check.


----------



## Nuallan (30. September 2014)

Falls jemand noch nen Invite übrig hat -> bitte PN an mich. Danke


----------



## hotfirefox (1. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal hier https://forums.oneplus.net/forums/deutsch/
Da sind oft welche dabei und einen OPO Acc brauchst du zum Bestellen eh


----------



## Nuallan (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab weder Zeit noch Lust den ganzen Tag in diesem Kindergarten-Forum da rumzuhängen und irgendwelche Rate-Spielchen mitzumachen.
Wobei Kindergarten sogar noch milde ausgedrückt ist. Je mehr ich da lese desto mehr rede ich mir das Teil wieder aus.. 

Weiß jemand wann genau diese Invite-Geschichte vorbei ist? Ab Oktober sollte es doch eigentlich normal verkauft werden, oder?


----------



## neo3 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ne, ab Oktober soll man es VORbestellen können. Sprich: Warteliste, die in der Reihenfolge der Vorbestellungen abgearbeitet wird. 
Parallel dazu gibt's dann noch immer das Invite-System!

Nach Invites kannst du auch mal im Android-Hilfe.de - Forum schauen. Da werden oft direkt Links gepostet oder Invites per PN verteilt:

Diskussion zur OnePlus One Einladung - Android-Hilfe.de

grüße


----------



## -H1N1- (1. Oktober 2014)

Meine 3 Invites stehen auch noch aus.

Sobald ich die habe, werde ich hier Bescheid geben.


----------



## trigger831 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube, ich werde mir jetzt doch das OPO zulegen. Schaue mir aber zur Sicherheit morgen mal verschiedene größere Handys an, ob das überhaupt ok für mich ist.


----------



## MepMepWroam (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube mein OPO hats vorzeitig auch zerrissen, habe seit heute verdammt viele, vertikale und helle Streifen auf dem Display. Werde jetzt erstmal alle Daten sichern und dann ein Factory Reset durchführen, glaube aber kaum das es dadurch behoben wird... ich hoffe nur das geht im Notfall alles gut mit dem Support, 10 Tage Reaktionszeit für ein Ticket ist schon heftig :/


e: konnte jetzt Bilder machen, sieht dann so aus:  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=774558&d=1412184038&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## MisterLaggy (1. Oktober 2014)

Mir antwortet der Support leider auch nicht (seit 4 Tagen). Denke nicht, dass ich das noch vor meiner Reise nach China geregelt bekomme (14. Oktober) 
Ohne Smartphone 2 Wochen nach China ist natürlich bitter, vor allem weil die dort relativ viel freie Wlans haben.


----------



## trigger831 (2. Oktober 2014)

Muss das Teil eigentlich noch durch den Zoll? Habe es so verstanden, das oneplus auch Lager in Europa hat.


----------



## hendrosch (2. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du jetzt beim Kauf oder wenn es retoure muss?
Also beim Kauf wird es aus England oder mittlerweile wahrscheinlich sogar Deutschland verschickt, da fällt der Zoll logischerweise dann weg. 
Gibt aber auch Fälle wo die europäischen lagert leer waren und es direkt aus China kam. Dann hat sich oneplus aber um den Zoll gekümmert.

Bei Retoure bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber es wurde glaube ich mal gesagt das man es nur nach Deutschland schicken muss.


----------



## trigger831 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ah alles klar. Meinte den normalen Kauf. Dann werde ich den Kauf jetzt mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## hendrosch (2. Oktober 2014)

Bin grade übrigends dabei die Daten von meinem One zu sichern.
Der Root war schon lange überfällig 
Ich werde berichten was ich sonst noch so ändere, den Rom werd ich wahrscheinlich aber bei behalten ... erstmal

Es gibt doch angeblich einen Fix für den Touchscreen Bug der ab und zu auftritt.
Kann man den einfach installieren und wenn ja wie und was brauch ich dafür? Weis dazu jemand was?


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Oktober 2014)

Deshalb rootet man gleich wenn man es bekommt: Man muss nicht alles 2x einrichten.


----------



## trigger831 (2. Oktober 2014)

So, eben das OPO bestellt. Mal schauen wie fix die sind. Hat hier jemand vll Vorschläge für nützliches Zubehör?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Oktober 2014)

Kann man das Teil mittlerweile normal kaufen?


----------



## trigger831 (2. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir nen Invite für 5 Euro in der Bucht geholt und am gleichn Tag (heute) dann das OPO bestellt.


----------



## neo3 (3. Oktober 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Bin grade übrigends dabei die Daten von meinem One zu sichern.
> Der Root war schon lange überfällig
> Ich werde berichten was ich sonst noch so ändere, den Rom werd ich wahrscheinlich aber bei behalten ... erstmal
> 
> ...



Gibt es noch immer keine andere Lösung, als ein komplettes Reset? 
Ich ärgere mich auch, dass ich es nicht zu Beginn gerootet habe... jetzt läuft alles so schön 

Welche CR hast du installiert? Ich überlege TWRP MultiROM zu installieren. Bei 64GB ist ja wirklich mal Platz, mehrere ROMs gleichzeitig zu testen 





trigger831 schrieb:


> So, eben das OPO bestellt. Mal schauen wie fix die sind. Hat hier jemand vll Vorschläge für nützliches Zubehör?



*Definitiv*: 
Casebase Premium Gehärtetem Glas Displayschutzfolien: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Dieses oder eine anderes Tempered Glass bestellen! Es gibt nichts besseres, um das Display zu schützen. Dazu ist der Reibungswiderstand noch mal geringer als beim OPO-Display! 
Ich bin da recht pingelig, aber das Glas merke ich quasi gar nicht. Nur wenn ich bewusst drauf schaue und daran denke. Folien haben mich sonst immer gestört und waren schnell wieder ab. 

Ansonsten natürlich ne Tasche / Cover / Case o.ä. 
Bin da aber auch noch auf der Suche. Meine fitbag aus Wildleder ist zwar super, aber irgendwie komme ich mit dem Teil nicht klar... Wenn da jemand dran Interesse hat, meldet euch 





Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Kann man das Teil mittlerweile normal kaufen?


 
Nein und man wird es dieses Jahr auch nicht frei kaufen können. Entweder per Invite oder demnächst per Vorbestellung  was natürlich auch mit ner wahrscheinlich nicht zu knappen Wartezeit verbunden ist.


----------



## trigger831 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ok, hab mir jetzt einfach mal das von dir verlinkte Glas, sowie Schutzfolien und nen Bumper bestellt.


----------



## hendrosch (3. Oktober 2014)

Als recovery nutze ich TWRP, hatte damit nur gute erfahrung auf meinem Tab gemacht.
MultiRom wäre natürlich ganz nett.

Und irgendwas zu ändern ohne das zurück zu setzen geht wohl nicht, man muss ja den Bootloader entsperren und schon dabei wird es zurückgesetzt.

Bei der Caseband Scheibe geb ich dir recht die sieht man echt gar nicht, nur meine hat schon recht viele kratzer die scheint nicht so hart wie gorilla glass 3 zu sein. (noch stört es aber nicht)
Sonstiges zubehör hab ich nur einen USB OTG Adapter und eventuell bald noch nen Stick für Miracast.
Von nem Case halte ich nix, fallen lassen darf ich es halt nicht und die Rückseite kann man im Zweifellsfall ja austauschen, die ist nur zu schön zum verstecken.


----------



## trigger831 (3. Oktober 2014)

@ neo : könntest du mir evtl. Nen link zu deiner Tasche schicken? Vll habe ich Interesse. Ah im Verkaufs Thread gesichtet.


----------



## neo3 (3. Oktober 2014)

Mein Nexus konnte ich per Towelroot ja mit einem Klick rooten und dann CWM installieren - ganz ohne Datenverlust 

Beim One geht's leider - oder Gott sei Dank (weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Sicherheitslücke, die towel nutzt, komplett geschlossen ist?!) - ja nicht so einfach. Werde mich aber auch mal dran machen. MultiROM kann man dann anscheinend auch ohne Datenverlust drüberbügeln und wieder entfernen... mal sehen, ob ich mich da ran wage... 

@CaseBase: Bei mir hat das noch keinen einzigen Kratzer! Habe das One dann aber auch immer alleine in der Hosentasche, da kommt sonst 0,nix mit rein... 

USB-OTG müsste ich auch mal testen. Nur bislang hatte ich da noch keinen Bedarf für, anders als bei meinem 16GB N7 

Und mit dem Case ... ja ... die immer wiederkehrende Frage nach Case -Tasche - ...  
Ich habe eine fitbag beim Nexus 4 genutzt und mir dann auch eine für das OPO gekauft. Irgendwie ist mir das doch zu umständlich geworden. Und alles, was die schöne Rückseite dauerhaft verdeckt, stört mich auch. Habe nen 4€-TPU-Case, das ich dranmache, wenn ich raus gehe. Aber bei diesem Billig-Kunststoff habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass es total ungesund ist


----------



## XCM_MCX (3. Oktober 2014)

So,

auch ich habe nun meine Share-Invites von Oneplus bekommen und werde die Links einfach mal anfügen, es gibt bestimmt noch einige, die noch keine Invites erhalten haben und gerne welche haben würden...

https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/NMEQ-ETYH-NPYT-SWIX

https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/HBH1-U0LB-7VAP-5IDG

https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/WBII-I0KC-A4AV-AZWN

Aber beeilt euch, da ich die Invites erst heute bemerkt habe, sind diese leider nur noch heute (noch 22 Std.) gültig...

Ich hoffe, jemand freut sich darüber. Ich kann das OPO nur empfehlen. 

LG XCM_MCX


----------



## neo3 (3. Oktober 2014)

Wow, noch immer alle da... Das Forum scheint ja echt OPO-gesättigt zu sein


----------



## dsdenni (3. Oktober 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Wow, noch immer alle da... Das Forum scheint ja echt OPO-gesättigt zu sein



Wenn ichs mir grad leisten könnte...


----------



## Pickaxe (3. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wenn ichs mir grad leisten könnte...


 
Same here...  

@XCM_MCX: Sind die Invites dann entgültig weg? Könnte evtl. eins in den nächsten Tagen kaufen...


----------



## XCM_MCX (3. Oktober 2014)

@pickaxe:

Ja, leider 

Sie sind ab jetzt (17:51) noch 16 Stunden gültig...

LG XCM_MCX


----------



## Pickaxe (3. Oktober 2014)

Gut, dann muss ich wohl auf eine nächste gelegenheit oder auf die freie Verfügbarkeit warten :'(


----------



## trigger831 (3. Oktober 2014)

Kauf dir doch einfach einen Invite. Habe ich auch gemacht. Dieses sinnlose warten war dann doch nichts für mich.


----------



## neo3 (3. Oktober 2014)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch einfach einen Invite. Habe ich auch gemacht. Dieses sinnlose warten war dann doch nichts für mich.


 
Für 5 Euro geht es ja mittlerweile... als ich meins gekauft habe, gab es zeitweise gar keine bei eBay - weltweit. Und wenn welche drin waren, gab es sie für 30-80 €..


----------



## dsdenni (4. Oktober 2014)

Ein Invite für 5€, finde ich auch ok


----------



## Paradoxium (4. Oktober 2014)

Das OPO wird immernoch aus England verschickt, nicht aus Deutschland! Macht aber kein Unterschied.

Ja toll überall sieht man invites für das Sandstone black... die hier gehen nichtmal weg. Ich brauch aber ein Silk White, und meine Invites sind noch nicht da. Kann man sich aussuchen welche invites man bekommt?

Und wer nimmt mir jetzt meine invites ab ? Neo ich hab sie dir ja versprochen aber hier gibts absolut kein Bedarf.

*@XCM_MCX Wahrscheinlich kaufe ich keins, aber vielleicht kann ich ein sandstone black noch bei nem Kumpel unterbringen. Darf ich dein invite claimen? Läuft ja sonst gleich (11:51) ab oder?*


----------



## XCM_MCX (4. Oktober 2014)

@Paradoxium: Natürlich darfst du/ihr den/die Invite/s claimen... 

Sonst verfallen sie doch


----------



## XCM_MCX (4. Oktober 2014)

So, ein Invite ist noch übrig. Es verbleiben noch 6 Minuten bis es verfällt!!! (Wurde in letzter Minute geclaimt  )

https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/HBH1-U0LB-7VAP-5IDG

Nehmt es auch wenn ihr nicht sicher seid ob ihr das Handy kauft nach dem Claimen ist er nochmal 24 Std. gültig...


----------



## Paradoxium (4. Oktober 2014)

Hab beide untergebracht 

Man glaubt es kaum aber es gibt noch Leute die kaum an einen Invite kommen.

Danke XCM_MCX darf ich dir ausrichten 

Ich brauch aber ein silk white  Warum gibts dafür keine invites...

Gibts das jetzt eigentlich als 64gb version? Blick nichtmehr durch.


----------



## XCM_MCX (4. Oktober 2014)

Nein, die Silk White Version des OPO gibt es nur mit 16 GB internem Speicher. Und da das OPO keinen Micro-SD Schacht hat ist die Sandstone Black Version (64 GB-für einen Aufpreis von NUR 30 €) einfach beliebter, sie wird deshalb vom Oneplus auch vermehrt produziert...Deshalb gibt es auch so wenige (bis keine) Invites für die Weiße Version 

LG XCM_MCX


----------



## Paradoxium (4. Oktober 2014)

XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Nein, die Silk White Version des OPO gibt es nur mit 16 GB internem Speicher.



Aber woher kommen dann die Dinger: Original OnePlus One (64GB/SILK WHITE) - CECT-SHOP.com

Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen dass One Plus customs für Reseller macht. Und steht nix bei dass die gemoddet sind.


----------



## neo3 (4. Oktober 2014)

Die weißen werden in China verkauft... Da gibt es Händler, die das OPO direkt für den chinesischen Markt bekommen. 

Die weiße Rückseite kann man aber auch nachkaufen. Bei Android-Hilfe.de gibts einen Händler, der die importieren möchte! Ansonsten mal bei Aliexpress nachschauen! 

Wegen der Invites: Postet die einfach hier oder in einem anderen Forum. Wenn hier jemand nachfragt, könnt ihr die ja auch dirket weitergeben. Da die Invite-Kette ihren Zweck erfüllt hat und nun nur noch einzelne Anfragen kommen, kann jeder selbst entscheiden, was er mit den Dingern macht


----------



## XCM_MCX (4. Oktober 2014)

Da bin ich mir jetzt auch nicht 100% sicher wo die Teile herkommen, auf jeden Fall würde ich nicht auf dieser Website kaufen, da man im unteren Video sieht, dass das keine internationalen OPO's sind (Cyanogenmod Logo auf der Rückseite fehlt) sondern die China Version und dort wurde wahrscheinlich CM11S darüber geflasht. (Ich glaube Oneplus gibt auf diese Geräte auch keine Garantie.) 

Aber ich bin mir wie gesagt nicht 100% sicher. (Aber wo will der Shop 5000 [internationale] Oneplus One herbekommen...(Siehe Bild))


----------



## Paradoxium (4. Oktober 2014)

Ne ich kauf auch nur bei OP direkt... Aber ein anderer Thread hat mich noch stutzig gemacht:

https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/64gb-silk-white-version.53889/

Hab keine Lust eins zu kaufen und zwei Wochen später kommt eins in 64Gb.

Wenn einer ein Invite hat für ein silk white gebt mir bitte bescheid 

Und vielen Dank neo! Von allen Invitelisten die ich gesehen habe war die von pcgh die Einzige bei der jeder bedient wurde! (Ausgenommen die bei OP bei denen es fünfhundert verschiedene gibt)

Allgemein ist pcgh eines der besten Foren in dem ich unterwegs bin. Wird ja auch hochgelobt für kompetente Beratung. Und es gibt sehr wenige dieser Vollidioten die nur unverschämte Antworten posten.


----------



## neo3 (4. Oktober 2014)

Paradoxium schrieb:


> Allgemein ist pcgh eines der besten Foren in dem ich unterwegs bin. Wird ja auch hochgelobt für kompetente Beratung. Und es gibt sehr wenige dieser Vollidioten die nur unverschämte Antworten posten.



Da muss ich dir absolut zustimmen. Zu 99% gerät man hier an nette Menschen, mit denen man sich niveauvoll unterhalten kann - auch bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten! In anderen Foren geht's ja teilweise wirklich richtig schlimm zu  

Noch eine Ergänzung zur weißen Rückseite: Ich werde mir die wahrscheinlich mal bestellen, wenn der Händler bei AH sie lagernd hat und ein paar Bidler zeigen kann. Es gibt da noch Spekulationen, dass sie nicht 100%ig mit der internationalen OPO-Variante kompatibel ist... mal sehen!


----------



## Paradoxium (4. Oktober 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Noch eine Ergänzung zur weißen Rückseite: Ich werde mir die wahrscheinlich mal bestellen, wenn der Händler bei AH sie lagernd hat und ein paar Bidler zeigen kann. Es gibt da noch Spekulationen, dass sie nicht 100%ig mit der internationalen OPO-Variante kompatibel ist... mal sehen!



Unterscheiden sich beide Modelle nur in der Rückseite? Oder hat das weiße noch andere Buttonfarben, vorderseiten, Zierleisten etc.?

Gib dann bitte bescheid !


----------



## neo3 (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine dass sich nur die Cover selbst unterscheiden. Kannst aber auch mal bei YouTube schauen,  da sollte es genügend Reviews auch mit dem weißen geben.


----------



## XCM_MCX (5. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Info:

-1 Invite benutzt
-1 Invite abgelaufen 
-1 Invite abgelaufen 

Demjenigen, der sich nun das OPO gekauft hat, wünsche ich viel Spaß damit. 

LG XCM_MCX


----------



## neo3 (6. Oktober 2014)

Wenn noch  jemand eins braucht,  schreibt mir ne PN. Habe zwei bis drei zu vergeben. Aber nur an Leute, die es wirklich einlösen!


----------



## Savant2k14 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich habe einen ganz frischen Invite übrig. Wer zuerst claimt, malt zuerst... oder so... 

https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/BWQS-X7WQ-NQZT-WJG6

Viel Spaß mit dem OPO.


----------



## DonRottweiler (6. Oktober 2014)

oh, cool. Den kann ich gebrauchen, für einen Freund


e: o.g. Inivte ist an den Mann, bzw. die Frau gebracht. Herzlichen Dank an Savant2k14


----------



## neo3 (7. Oktober 2014)

Habe noch ein Invite ... ist nur noch bis morgen Abend gültig... bei Interesse bitte schnell melden! Ich kann es nur bis ca. 21 Uhr oder morgen früh bis 9 Uhr verschicken!


----------



## hendrosch (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab heute nochmal 3 bekommen. Insgesamt hab ich also 9 bekommen bis jetzt.  (die ich auch alle Verteilt hab bis auf die neuen)
Wer will soll sich melden.


----------



## TobiMoesi (7. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man die einladung einlöst muss man das teil dann auch direkt kaufen?


----------



## neo3 (7. Oktober 2014)

Innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Je nachdem, ob das für dich direkt ist oder nicht


----------



## NuVirus (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab vorhin meins bestellt, Invite hier aus Forum bin gespannt ob es sich lohnt mein HTC One X+ macht leider etwas Probleme und muss es zur Garantie schicken.


----------



## TobiMoesi (7. Oktober 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Je nachdem, ob das für dich direkt ist oder nicht


 
danke


----------



## neo3 (8. Oktober 2014)

Da ich gleich weg bin....

Ist bis heute Abend gültig!

https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/D5TW-BAEQ-YZFQ-5ANE

Viel Spaß, der Claimende kann sich ja dann gerne bei mir bedanken


----------



## dan954 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ah schade leider zu spät gesehen, hätte eine gebrauchen können


----------



## neo3 (9. Oktober 2014)

Willst du es für dich nutzen?


----------



## dan954 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja würde es für mich selbst nutzen.


----------



## neo3 (9. Oktober 2014)

There it is  
Viel Spaß mit deinem OPO


----------



## dan954 (9. Oktober 2014)

Super, vielen Dank! 

Wie lange dauert das denn so bis man das OPO dann endlich hat?
Und hat jemand nen Tipp für gute Displayfolien die auch mit Case funktionieren?


----------



## NuVirus (9. Oktober 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank!
> 
> Wie lange dauert das denn so bis man das OPO dann endlich hat?
> Und hat jemand nen Tipp für gute Displayfolien die auch mit Case funktionieren?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren, habe meins am 7.10 Nachmittags bestellt und bisher noch nicht versendet worden hoffentlich geht es morgen raus.

Ich habe bei meinem HTC One X+ nen Gummicase das ich im Saturn gekauft hab - also richtig dick nicht so nen dünnes Plastik und das ist eigl perfekt vom Schutz her - zusammen mit ner Schutzfolie halt ist schon häufig runtergefallen und nix passiert.


----------



## neo3 (9. Oktober 2014)

Casebase Premium Gehärtetem Glas Displayschutzfolien: Amazon.de: Elektronik

So ein tempered glass, nix anderes! 
Alle Folien sind ihr Geld nicht wert - finde ich 

Ich habe donnerstags bestellt und hatte es dann mittwochs. Allerdings war da nen DHL-Fail bei, der mindestens zwei Tage gekostet hat. Ergo: Eigentlich hätte ich drei bis vier Tage gewartet! 

PS: Der Versandstatus wurde bei mir erst geändert, nachdem das OPO schon lange unterwegs war


----------



## dan954 (9. Oktober 2014)

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an mit dem Versand 
Was ist denn an dem tempered glass so viel besser als an normalen Folien? Ist ja nicht gerade günstig


----------



## NuVirus (9. Oktober 2014)

scheinbar wie richtiges Glas.

Kennt jemand nen vernünftiges Gummi Case das rundherum geht und beim display halt offen - also keine Tasche


----------



## neo3 (9. Oktober 2014)

Das ist richtiges Glas. Es hat einen noch niedrigeren Reibungswiderstand, als das originale Displayglas  

Such mal nach YT-Videos davon. Da kann man mit Messer und Schere drauf Rumkratzen ohne dass es nen Kratzer gibt  
Außerdem kann es bei einem Sturz sein, dass nur dieses Glas bricht, nicht aber das Display - hat ein User bei Android-Hilfe so beschrieben (muss natürlich nicht, wenn es doof fällt )
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=oneplus+one+tempered+glass

@Cases:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPzGVCslY3E

Gut sollen v.a. Diztronic, Tudia und Cruzerlite sein... gibts aber glaube ich auch alle bei Amazon, d.h. im Zweifelsfall mal alle bestellen und testen!

Ich habe das hier: http://www.amazon.de/Cotechs­®-Schw...qid=1412880683&sr=8-1&keywords=cotech+oneplus

Das tut seinen Dienst, ist aber an den langen Seiten doch recht "wabbelig" ^^
Werde das wohl bei Gelegenheit mal ersetzen!


----------



## dan954 (9. Oktober 2014)

Was meinst du genau mit am Display offen?  Ganz normales Case? Kannst dir mal das von Cruzerlite anschauen welches ich gepostet habe, hatte das auch auf meinem Nexus 4 und Lg G2 auch und hatte nichts zu meckern
das Teil kann man gegen die Wand klatschen und dem Handy gehts danach immer noch bestens, hier gibts sogar ein Video dazu.

Das OPO Display ist am Rand nicht gebogen oder? Nur damit es mit Case+Folie nicht zu Problemen kommen kann.


----------



## neo3 (9. Oktober 2014)

Nö, da ist nix gebogen. Das hat mich am N4 z.B. total genervt --> deswegen hatte ich auch keine Folie drauf!

Habe auch die Folie und das Case zusammen


----------



## dan954 (9. Oktober 2014)

Das ist schonmal gut  
Wie ist die Folie denn so zum aufbringen, geht das gut und kann man bei nem Fehlversuch das ganze nochmal versuchen?
Ich stell mir das schwieriger vor wenn das ganze aus Glas ist.


----------



## neo3 (9. Oktober 2014)

An sich geht es ganz gut. Ist zwar nicht so flexibel wie ne Folie, dafür saugt es sich aber richtig gut fest - man braucht also nicht großartig mit ner Kreditkarte Luftblasen rausstreichen. 

Staub ist natülich das Hauptproblem... bei Casebase sind zwei Folien in der Packung - die habe ich gebraucht, weil es bei mir in der Wohnung anscheinend sehr staubig ist. Auch war das beiliegende Mirkofasertuch bei mir sehr fusselig - hätte besser ein sauberes Brillenputztuch genommen  

Habe das ganze im Bad gemacht, aber beim ersten Versuch war's dann leicht gefailt ^^ 

Beim zweiten habe ich es aber staubfrei hinbekommen, bzw. ein paar Staubkörner mit dem beiliegenden Aufkleber drunter wegbekommen.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Oktober 2014)

Besteht noch Bedarf an Invites? Hab wieder 3 im "Angebot"


----------



## hendrosch (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich ebenfalls.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (10. Oktober 2014)

HEy würde mich über ne einladung freuen 
Dann hätte ich gleich noch ein Handy für meinen Bruder.
gerne per Pm


----------



## Lt.Muuh (10. Oktober 2014)

Vielen dank für den invite


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Oktober 2014)

Kein Thema, viel Spaß mit dem Gerät.


----------



## HiKuVoLa (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute. 
Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen invite?


----------



## hendrosch (10. Oktober 2014)

Hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Oktober 2014)

Meins ist heute verschickt worden, mit viel Glück kommt es evtl Morgen auch wenn es aus England kommt oder?


----------



## dan954 (11. Oktober 2014)

Kommt drauf an womit sie verschicken, mit DHL könnte das sogar klappen würde aber eher auf 2-3 Tage tippen.

Hätte auch noch ein Invite zu vergeben falls Bedarf besteht


----------



## NuVirus (11. Oktober 2014)

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den Invites, wann bekommt man die geschickt nach Kauf?


----------



## dan954 (11. Oktober 2014)

So wie ich das verstanden hab kriegt man die erst, wenn die wieder welche auf Lager haben.


----------



## hendrosch (11. Oktober 2014)

Versand ist über DHL eventuell sogar Express, zumindest wenn man den bezahlt damals bei mir gab's nur den für 5€.
Da hat die Zustellung (also ab da wo Oneplus nix mehr zu tun hatte) 18h gedauert. 

Ein Kumpel hat aber vor paar Tagen bestellt da steht Test versendet aber laut DHL sind bis jetzt nur Sendungsinfos bei denen angekommen nicht aber das Paket


----------



## NuVirus (11. Oktober 2014)

Hab normal bestellt bei mir stand in der Mail aber trotzdem Express dafür halt erst am 3. Tag losgeschickt^^

Letzter Status: vom Fr, 10.10.2014 20:42 
Sendung sortiert in CASTLE DONINGTON


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Oktober 2014)

Meine Invites stehen immer noch aus, hab das OPO bald 2 Monate. 

Hat jemand schon das neue Update, XNPH38R?


----------



## hendrosch (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja hab's manuell geflasht. 
Touch Probleme sind bis jetzt nicht mehr aufgetreten. 
Nur ich fand den alten Lockscreen schöner. 
Und das Icon pack generiert jetzt angepasste Icons bei Apps für die es keine gibt. Das sieht nicht so gut aus.


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Oktober 2014)

Aha, okay.

Ich habe das Problem, dass mein OPO am PC daheim nicht erkannt wird, auf der Arbeit schon. Debuggingmodus bringt auch keine Abhilfe.

Gibt es einen offiziellen Treiber oder so? Finde es schon komisch, dass es auf der Arbeit geht und daheim nicht. OS ist auch gleich, W8.1.

edit: Zum Mäuse melken ist das! Habe es eben nochmal probiert: OPO angesteckt, Geräteinstallation (A00001) startet und läuft durch, danach ist es jedoch nicht sichtbar.


----------



## hendrosch (11. Oktober 2014)

Wird es auch nicht als MTP Gerät erkannt oder klappt nur ADB nicht?

Ansonsten kannst du doch mit dem Handy den Rom laden und im Recovery flashen.


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Oktober 2014)

MTP Gerät ist sichtbar im Gerätemanager. Flashen will ich erstmal nix, ich will einfach nur das es am PC erkannt wird, um Musik etc. drauf zu packen.


----------



## trigger831 (12. Oktober 2014)

Moin. Habe das OPO jetzt den zweiten Tag getestet. Ist es bei euch auch so, das dass Gerät ziemlich lange braucht, um ein Netz oder die Wlan Verbindung zu finden? Mein "altes" S3 LTE war da um Längen schneller.


----------



## SilentMan22 (12. Oktober 2014)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Moin. Habe das OPO jetzt den zweiten Tag getestet. Ist es bei euch auch so, das dass Gerät ziemlich lange braucht, um ein Netz oder die Wlan Verbindung zu finden? Mein "altes" S3 LTE war da um Längen schneller.


 
Also mein OPO findet die Verbindungen eigentlich sehr schnell.. So wie mein altes Nexus 4 auch..


----------



## DrDave (13. Oktober 2014)

Jop mir ist mit stock Settings auch nichts negatives aufgefallen.
Inzwischen hab ich die Wifi Suchzeit allerdings auf 90sec erhöht, um noch mehr Akku zu sparen.


----------



## trigger831 (13. Oktober 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Jop mir ist mit stock Settings auch nichts negatives aufgefallen.
> Inzwischen hab ich die Wifi Suchzeit allerdings auf 90sec erhöht, um noch mehr Akku zu sparen.



Ach, dass kann man einstellen? Ok, werde das dann mal versuchen.


----------



## DrDave (13. Oktober 2014)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Ach, dass kann man einstellen? Ok, werde das dann mal versuchen.


 
Nutze allerdings einen Custom Kernel, wo ich mit der dazugehörigen App alle Parameter komfortabel verstellen kann.
Ich vermute aber, man kann das auch in einem File per Editor verstellen.
E: Hab eben mal schnell nachgeschaut und das Suchinterval lässt sich in der build.prop unter system finden.
Standardmäßig war der Wert wifi.supplicant_scan_interval wohl auf 15s.


----------



## trigger831 (13. Oktober 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Nutze allerdings einen Custom Kernel, wo ich mit der dazugehörigen App alle Parameter komfortabel verstellen kann.
> Ich vermute aber, man kann das auch in einem File per Editor verstellen.
> E: Hab eben mal schnell nachgeschaut und das Suchinterval lässt sich in der build.prop unter system finden.
> Standardmäßig war der Wert wifi.supplicant_scan_interval wohl auf 15s.



Ich danke. Werde es mir später anschauen.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

So meins ist gestern gekommen, Handling/Menü hat mir bisher beim One X+ besser gefallen aber das ist wohl eher die Gewohnheit sonst kann ich noch nicht viel sagen außer das die Akkulaufzeit deutlich besser ist als bei meinem inzwischen fast 2 Jahre altem One X+.

Bin jetzt dabei die Hüllen usw. zu bestellen, aktuell tendiere ich zu folgendem:
Cruzerlite Bugdroid Circuit TPU Case for the OnePlus One - Retail Packaging - Black: Amazon.de: Elektronik

und als Folie/Glas:
Casebase Premium Gehärtetem Glas Displayschutzfolien: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Passt das so oder sollte ich lieber was anderes nehmen?


----------



## dan954 (14. Oktober 2014)

Folie hab ich mir jetzt auch die gleiche bestellt die soll ja sehr gut sein.
Case hab ich gelesen das der powerknopf beim cruzerlite etwas störrischer sein soll, kannst dir mal das tudia anschauen das soll da besser sein die hab ich mir jetzt bestellt.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00MIG...200_QL40&qid=1413277321&sr=8-2#ref=mp_s_a_1_2


----------



## Horstinator90 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hat einer von euch einen invite für das 64gb Modell? :/ würde es endlich gerne haben


----------



## neo3 (14. Oktober 2014)

Habe leider keine mehr 

Du kannst aber hier mal vorbeischauen, da gibt's oft welche:

Diskussion zur OnePlus One Einladung - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## xActionx (14. Oktober 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> So meins ist gestern gekommen, Handling/Menü hat mir bisher beim One X+ besser gefallen aber das ist wohl eher die Gewohnheit sonst kann ich noch nicht viel sagen außer das die Akkulaufzeit deutlich besser ist als bei meinem inzwischen fast 2 Jahre altem One X+.
> 
> Bin jetzt dabei die Hüllen usw. zu bestellen, aktuell tendiere ich zu folgendem:
> Cruzerlite Bugdroid Circuit TPU Case for the OnePlus One - Retail Packaging - Black: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> ...


 
Die Hülle hab ich selbst in Grün. Die ist echt


----------



## Paradoxium (14. Oktober 2014)

Das silk white wird offiziell nichtmehr produziert.

Kam vorgesten vom Support


----------



## neo3 (14. Oktober 2014)

@ xActionx: Kannst du vielleicht ein paar Fotos davon machen? Am besten mit OPO drin  
Überlege auch, ob ich mir die hole und wenn in welcher Farbe.


----------



## dan954 (14. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das mit Case aussieht 
Mein OPO ist heute auch schon angekommen ging richtig flott dafür, dass es aus UK kam 

@Horstinator Habe ich dir nicht vor paar Tagen eine geschickt über den Marktplatz?


----------



## Horstinator90 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja hast du, der ist abgelaufen weil ich an den Tag nicht mit PayPal kaufen konnte, und jetzt gehts


----------



## dan954 (14. Oktober 2014)

Das ist natürlich blöd 

Hat eigentlich noch jemand von euch das Problem, wenn man das Display entsperrt sich die "Kameraleiste" ausfährt?


----------



## neo3 (14. Oktober 2014)

Nö, das war bei mir nach dem Update zur 38R ein paar Mal, quasi als Hinweis "Hier gibt's auch ne Kameraleiste"  für alle, die es noch nicht gesehen haben  
Mittlerweile erscheint da nix mehr!


----------



## XCM_MCX (14. Oktober 2014)

@neo3: Ist bei mir genau so gewesen...


----------



## xActionx (14. Oktober 2014)

@neo3 Tut mir leid habe im Moment keine Kamera für Fotos zur Verfügung. Würde sonst gerne ein paar Bilder hochladen. 

Aber ich kann euch nur sagen, dass die Hülle bombenfest sitzt und wirklich gut aussieht.


----------



## xActionx (14. Oktober 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> MTP Gerät ist sichtbar im Gerätemanager. Flashen will ich erstmal nix, ich will einfach nur das es am PC erkannt wird, um Musik etc. drauf zu packen.


 
Wenn gar nichts mehr hilft versuch es mal mit Linux  Windows macht bei mir auch nur Probleme mit dem One. Ubuntu leifert ADB und fastboot sogar gleich mit muss nur per Terminal-Befehl installiert werden.

Edit: sry für Doppelpost. Kann das ein Mod zusammenschieben ?


----------



## dan954 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hatte tatsächlich das Update noch nicht installiert jetzt ists weg 

Hat sich jemand schonmal an das Kalibrieren vom Display gewagt falls ja womit, Trickster MOD etc.? 
Mir persönlich sind die Farben irgendwie zu blass, wenn ich das mit meinem G2 vergleiche sehen die mMn besser darauf aus.


----------



## neo3 (14. Oktober 2014)

Na dann ist ja gut... 

@Display-Kalibrieren:
Ne, ne Mod o.ä. habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Vor der 38R hatte ich mal mit den Einstellungen die CM11S liefert rumprobiert, aber die sind ja seit 38R weg 

Wie findet ihr denn den neuen Lockscreen? Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.. dass die Schriftfarben angepasst werden, finde ich ganz cool  Auf der anderen Seite fehlt mir das Cyano-blau


----------



## hendrosch (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich fand den alten besser. 
Mir gefällt die Umsetzung von der Anpassung der Schrift auch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## dan954 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich fand den alten persönlich auch besser, vor allem die Schriftart der Uhr gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## XCM_MCX (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte auch gerne den alten Lookscreen wieder, aber bitte mit veränderbarer Farbe, dieses Hellblau war langsam aber sicher ziemlich nervig


----------



## dan954 (14. Oktober 2014)

Guck dir das mal an da gibts verschiedene Farben und auch den Holz-look welchen ich persönlich sehr schick finde 

(Mod)(Theme)Lockscreen - Panel Color/Image | OnePlus One | XDA Forums


----------



## baensch (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich find den neuen lockscreen klasse  bis jetzt wo kann man denn die schriftfarbe anpassen ?


----------



## neo3 (14. Oktober 2014)

Gar nicht,  soweit ich weiß...  Die passt sich automatisch dem lockscreen  an.


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Oktober 2014)

Auf dem Lockscreen kann man die Farbe leider nicht anpassen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (14. Oktober 2014)

Was IMHO außerdem sehr bedauerlich ist, ist die Tatsache, dass bei der Ladeanzeige im Ausgeschalteten Zustand die %-Anzeige entfernt wurde.

-Da frage ich mich wohl berechtigt, was dort in den Köpfen der Cyanogenmod-Developer vorgegangen sein muss... -

Naja, genug geschimpft, ich würde mein One trotzdem nie wieder hergeben wollen.


----------



## dan954 (14. Oktober 2014)

Was nutzt ihr für einen CPU-Governor, interactive/ondemand oder vielleicht doch was ganz anderes? Und was habt ihr für Erfahrungen zu Akkulaufzeit/Performance gemacht?
Und ists bei euch auch so, dass nur max. 2 Kerne offline gehen?


----------



## XCM_MCX (14. Oktober 2014)

Also bei mir laufen bei CPU-Z auch immer mindestens 2 Kerne, die niedrigste Taktrate war meines Erachtens 300 Mhz pro Core...



> Was nutzt ihr für einen für einen CPU-Governor, interactive/ondemand oder vielleicht doch was ganz anderes?


-Äh  also ich verstehe hier nur Bahnhof. (Habe an den CPU-Settings meines One keine Änderungen vorgenommen.)

Und der Akku hält je nach Nutzung 1-2 Tage, wobei sich das durch das 38R Update(Habe ich erst seit heute installiert) vielleicht ändern könnte.

Und Performanceseitig bin ich vollstens zufrieden. (Seltenst Ruckler und immer schnelle Reaktion  )

LG XCM_MCX


----------



## dan954 (15. Oktober 2014)

Der Governor steuert grob gesagt wann und wie die CPU hochtaktet 

Mein Bruder hat sich das Cruzerlitecase geholt und anscheinend sind die Buttons bei der neuen Version ausgeschnitten was ich persönlich auch wesentlich besser finde.
Wenn mein Tudiacase kommt werde ich auch mal paar Bilder hochladen und beide mal vergleichen,
hier ein paar Bilder dazu, sorry falls die Qualität nicht so toll ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ne Frage, habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit anderen USB-Kabeln und Laden gemacht? Wenn ich versuche das 1+1 mit dem USB-Kabel meines Kindle zu laden dauert das ganze wesentlich länger als mit dem Originalkabel das aber leider so kurz ist


----------



## -H1N1- (15. Oktober 2014)

Hätte einen Invite abzugeben:

https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/OEBJ-8PQ8-AASE-MB0F

edit: gültig bis heute Abend halb 10!


----------



## SilentMan22 (15. Oktober 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Was nutzt ihr für einen CPU-Governor, interactive/ondemand oder vielleicht doch was ganz anderes? Und was habt ihr für Erfahrungen zu Akkulaufzeit/Performance gemacht?
> Und ists bei euch auch so, dass nur max. 2 Kerne offline gehen?


 
interactive performt in der Regel am besten im Alltag. Ohne Root gehen beim 1+1 in der Tat immer nur max. 2 Kerne offline, wenn der Bildschirm an ist. Im Standby döddelt dann, wenn nichts zu tun ist, natürlich nur ein Kern mit 300Mhz rum. DIe Akkulaufzeit ist brachial seit dem 38R Update. Performance stimmte schon von Anfang an.


----------



## dan954 (15. Oktober 2014)

Was hat das mit Root zu tun? Meins ist gerootet und trotzdem gehen max. 2 Kerne offline.
Weiß jemand ob es mittlerweile einen Custom-Kernel gibt bei dem man mehr als nur RGB beim Display einstellen kannn?


----------



## MepMepWroam (15. Oktober 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Der Governor steuert grob gesagt wann und wie die CPU hochtaktet
> 
> Mein Bruder hat sich das Cruzerlitecase geholt und anscheinend sind die Buttons bei der neuen Version ausgeschnitten was ich persönlich auch wesentlich besser finde.
> Wenn mein Tudiacase kommt werde ich auch mal paar Bilder hochladen und beide mal vergleichen,
> ...


 
Normal cables are meant for 1A chargers, Usually they have much smaller guage power cables (something like 28guage). The OPO cable needs to deliver 2.1A from the charger and is made of 22-18 gauge. It can deliver power more effectively by not being limited by the internal resistance of the cable. If you find the OPO cable too short make sure you replace it with a cable that can support the 2.1A power like a tablet cable

Ein Kollege meinte dasselbe, "normale" Ladekabel sind zu schwach fürs OPO, bei seinem Nexus 4 Kabel hats dann bei 80%+ aufgehört.


----------



## SilentMan22 (16. Oktober 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Root zu tun? Meins ist gerootet und trotzdem gehen max. 2 Kerne offline.
> Weiß jemand ob es mittlerweile einen Custom-Kernel gibt bei dem man mehr als nur RGB beim Display einstellen kannn?


 
Wenn du deins gerootet hast kannst du dir Custom-Kernel und andere nützliche Tools ziehen bei denen deutlich mehr an der CPU rumfummeln kannst, sodass z.B. auch 3 Kerne offline gehen wenn der Bildschirm an ist. Würde ich dir aber nicht empfehlen, denn so extreme Energiersparmechanismen führen dann meistens doch eher zu gelengtlichen, aber nervigen Rucklern, anstatt die Akkulaufzeit noch deutlich zu erhöhen. War zumindest bei meinem alten Nexus 4 so.


----------



## dan954 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ja das weiß ich auch  aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen vernünftigen Kernel für das 1+1 gefunden.

Mein Tudiacase ist heute angekommen. Verarbeitung von dem Case ist sehr gut, Tasten sind leider nicht ausgeschnitten aber lassen sich relativ leicht drücken. 
Rein subjektiv fühlt sich das Case von Tudia etwas weniger "wabbelig" und "fester" als das Cruzerlite an aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an den ausgeschnitten Tasten, 
das Cruzerlite ist in jedem Fall auch sehr gut wenn mir persönlich doch das Tudia einen ticken besser gefällt aber man macht mit beiden sicherlich nichts falsch


----------



## DrDave (16. Oktober 2014)

Keinen vernünftigen Kernel?
AK Kernel und Franco Kernel, beide bekannte Entwickler für Nexus Geräte.
Boeffla Kernel jetzt auch im kommen.
Der AK Kernel hat viele Sachen zum Einstellen, der Franco Kernel ist mehr flash and forget.
Beide stable


----------



## dan954 (16. Oktober 2014)

Also Akkulaufzeit war mit dem Franco Kernel schlechter bei mir als mit dem Stock und Farben kann man nur RGB einstellen bei meinem Nexus 4 konnte man mit FK dort mehr einstellen.
AK Kernel habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert aber ich denke ich bleib erstmal wieder beim Stock Kernel.

Hast du denn schon Erfahrungen mit AK und Boeffla gemacht?


----------



## DrDave (16. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir läuft aktuell CrDroid + AK Kernel.
Franco war aber auch nicht schlecht.
Du meinst bestimmt die Änderung der Gammawerte, das ist aktuell beim OPO noch nicht möglich wie ich das gelesen hab.
Was nutzt du zurzeit? Stockkernel vom CM11s?


----------



## dan954 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hm schade vielleicht kommt das ja noch.
Zurzeit nutze ich den Stockkernel hab den Franco wie gesagt schon ausprobiert aber irgendwie hat der mich nicht ganz überzeugt.

Wie ist CrDroid so im Vergleich zu CM11s? Gibts da irgendwelche tolle Sachen die man sonst nicht hat?  Und ist die Akkulaufzeit besser?
Hatte auch überlegt die ROM mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## DrDave (16. Oktober 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Hm schade vielleicht kommt das ja noch.
> Zurzeit nutze ich den Stockkernel hab den Franco wie gesagt schon ausprobiert aber irgendwie hat der mich nicht ganz überzeugt.
> 
> Wie ist CrDroid so im Vergleich zu CM11s? Gibts da irgendwelche tolle Sachen die man sonst nicht hat?  Und ist die Akkulaufzeit besser?
> Hatte auch überlegt die ROM mal auszuprobieren.


 
Da ich CM11s nur 15 min genutzt habe und dann sofort eine custom Rom geflasht habe, kann ich dir da keine Vergleiche bzgl. Akkulaufzeit geben.
Den eingebaute "connection Manager" nutze ich gern, hab ich bis jetzt nicht in jeder Rom gesehen, kann man sicherlich aber auch anders nachrüsten.
Akkulaufzeit kann ich nicht meckern, aber wie gesagt hab auch keine Vergleiche zur stock Rom.

Hier mal 2 Screens von der letzten Benutzung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dan954 (17. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus. Habs mir jetzt auch mal per MultiROM draufgemacht mal gucken ob es mir zusagt. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche interessanten ROMs die man mal getestet haben sollte?


----------



## DrDave (17. Oktober 2014)

Die "Heisenberg Rom" müsste man eigentlich nur wegen dem Namen mal testen
Enthält auch viele Optimierungen, weshalb Sie wie ich das gelesen habe am Anfang nicht ganz so stable war.
Vlt. demnächst mal im Multirom


----------



## neo3 (17. Oktober 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Mein Tudiacase ist heute angekommen [...]



Danke für den Vergleich. Ich hatte das TUDIA Melody noch gar nicht gesehen. Sieht ja ganz schick aus - das ohne Muster gefällt mir nämlich nicht so. 

Ich überlege jetzt, mir das mal in rot zu bestellen... wobei ich wahrscheinlich ne ganze Ladung bei Amazon ordern werde und mir dann ne ordentliche Farbe raussuchen möchte. Ist zwar etwas doof, aber auf Bildern kommen bunte Farben nie 1:1 realistisch rüber 



dan954 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus. Habs mir jetzt auch mal per MultiROM draufgemacht mal gucken ob es mir zusagt. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche interessanten ROMs die man mal getestet haben sollte?


 
Und, hat beim Aufspielen alles problemlos geklappt?
Hast du die App ausm Playstore dafür genommen oder es manuell installiert?

Wie funktioniert das denn genau? Ist das ein reiner Bootmanager, der mir quasi Partitionen erstellt, die dann gebootet werden, oder wird da zur Laufzeit im geladenen ROM auch noch was ausgeführt? 
Mir geht's um die Leistung - nicht dass es eine Art VM ist 


PS: Finde es echt cool, dass hier doch einige aktiv und nicht komplett in andere (Android)-Foren abgewandert sind 

PPS: Ist eigentlich bekannt, ob Cruzerlite auch noch andere Designs bringen wird? Das Bugdroid kann ich irgendwie nicht mehr sehen, wenn es auch ganz cool ist


----------



## dan954 (17. Oktober 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Die "Heisenberg Rom" müsste man eigentlich nur wegen dem Namen mal testen
> Enthält auch viele Optimierungen, weshalb Sie wie ich das gelesen habe am Anfang nicht ganz so stable war.
> Vlt. demnächst mal im Multirom


Haha  werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Noch ne Frage, hast du bei dir im AK-Kernel irgendwas umgestellt oder kann man den erstmal so lassen wie er ist?



neo3 schrieb:


> Ich überlege jetzt, mir das mal in rot zu bestellen... wobei ich wahrscheinlich ne ganze Ladung bei Amazon ordern werde und mir dann ne ordentliche Farbe raussuchen möchte. Ist zwar etwas doof, aber auf Bildern kommen bunte Farben nie 1:1 realistisch rüber


Gibts das nicht nur in Pink? 



neo3 schrieb:


> Und, hat beim Aufspielen alles problemlos geklappt?
> Hast du die App ausm Playstore dafür genommen oder es manuell installiert?
> 
> Wie funktioniert das denn genau? Ist das ein reiner Bootmanager, der mir quasi Partitionen erstellt, die dann gebootet werden, oder wird da zur Laufzeit im geladenen ROM auch noch was ausgeführt?
> Mir geht's um die Leistung - nicht dass es eine Art VM ist


Auf die Leistung geht es nicht man hat dann für die anderen ROMs quasi eine andere Partition wo der ganze Kram dann ist. Auf die "sdcard" kann man aber gemeinsam zugreifen.

Habe es manuell gemacht kann man aber natürlich auch per App machen, zuerst habe ich vergessen einen anderen Kernel zu flashen aber dank Backup hat dann alles problemlos geklappt 
Ist eigentlich ganz easy man braucht auf seinem "Hauptrom" einen modifizierten Kernel mit kexec-hardboot patch, für CM11s z.B. AK oder Franco,
dann flasht man ein mod. Recovery drauf und noch MultiROM hinterher.

An dem aktuellen ROM wird dann nichts verändert außer dem Kernel. Zips und Roms flashen, factory reset etc. kann mann immer noch ganz normal machen das juckt die anderen ROMs nicht, um was an denen zu verändern gibt es unter Advanced die Möglichkeit die einzelnen ROMs zu verwalten. Bootreihenfolge und solche Sachen kann man dort auch verändern.

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall sehr sehr geil, da man so die Möglichkeit hat neue interessante ROMs zu testen und wenn die doch nichts für einen sind kann man sie einfach löschen ohne irgendwas am Hauptsystem zu ändern.


----------



## neo3 (18. Oktober 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Gibts das nicht nur in Pink?



Damn! Du hast vollkommen recht! Das sah so rot aus... (Hab meinen neuen Monitor anscheinend auch noch nicht gut kalibriert ^^)  

@ MultiROM: Danke für die Erklärung!!! Werde mir das dann wohl auch mal installieren, wenn ich etwas Ruhe und die Muse dazu habe


----------



## dsdenni (18. Oktober 2014)

Hat einer von euch mal verschiedene Laufzeiten probiert? Hab gesehen das man mit ART viel mehr Akkulaufzeit hat


----------



## neo3 (18. Oktober 2014)

Nope, bislang habe ich noch nicht auf ART gestellt. Gibt es da nicht bei manchen Apps noch immer Probleme? Oder waren das Mods wie Xposed? Ich meine jedenfalls, dass irgendetwas noch nicht so ganz rund läuft mit ART?


----------



## dan954 (18. Oktober 2014)

Sehr viele Apps machen mit ART Probleme und Xposed funktioniert auch nur mit Dalvik. Verbesserung in der Akkulaufzeit ist zwar da aber jetzt nicht die Offenbarung es handelt sich da um paar %.


----------



## DrDave (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich nutze seit dem OPO nur noch ART. Probleme hab ich keine festgestellt. Da die Hardware auch zügig ist, dauert das optimieren/kompilieren meiner 240 Apps auch nur 20 Minuten
Ich nutze es hauptsächlich da es die Bedienung noch flüssiger macht, besonders beim scrollen merke ich einen großen Unterschied. Auf Dalvik stockt das wenn man es sehr schnell macht, auf ART nicht. 
Zur Anfangszeit von ART gab es viele apps die Probleme machten, aber jetzt hab ich nicht eine entdeckt.


----------



## Paradoxium (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja endlich mein zweites Opo geclaimt 

Kenne bisher nur die Docdroid und Tudia Hüllen? Oder was gibts sonst noch so abseits der Silikon bumper?

Und ist das Casebase glass das absolut beste temperred?


----------



## dan954 (18. Oktober 2014)

@DrDave Gar keine Probleme? Das hört sich sich ja gut an dann werde ichs auch mal ausprobieren. Man liest nur sonst immer ART wäre noch nicht so ausgereift und es könnte zu Problemen kommen.

Das Casebase-Glas ist schon sehr gut ob es da ein bestes gibt  meine ist heute auch angekommen, habe sie zuerst schief draufgemacht dann aber nochmal abgemacht und wieder drauf dann aber ein Staubkorn entdeckt und wieder ab dabei habe ich aber wohl ne kleine Macke reingemacht  und jetzt habe ich oben links in der Ecke ne hässliche Stelle, ist zwar nicht auf dem Display stört mich aber trotzdem ziemlich  also falls wer noch ne Folie über hat


----------



## dsdenni (18. Oktober 2014)

Paradoxium schrieb:


> Ja endlich mein zweites Opo geclaimt
> 
> Kenne bisher nur die Docdroid und Tudia Hüllen? Oder was gibts sonst noch so abseits der Silikon bumper?
> 
> Und ist das Casebase glass das absolut beste temperred?



Zweites OPO?!?!


----------



## DrDave (18. Oktober 2014)

Nope nicht ein Problem mit meinen installierten Apps. 
Probiert es aus


----------



## Paradoxium (18. Oktober 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Zweites OPO?!?!


 
Ja klar meinst du eins reicht mir? Das erste funktioniert aber noch einwandfrei also ist nicht weils kaputt ist, ich brauch einfach mehrere 

Wollte die Commu nicht überbelasten indem ich mehrere invites wegschnappe und wollte daher mit meinen invites vom ersten Kauf ein neues holen, aber Oneplus lässt sich ja Monate zeit mit dem versenden der invites... Und daher hab ich mir jetzt woandersher ein invite geschnappt.

Gibts eig. irgendwo Hüllen in Jeansstoff oder Kevlar oder so? Die swap cases wurden ja wohl abgesagt, hat jemand infos?


----------



## dan954 (18. Oktober 2014)

So ART grade paar Stündchen ausprobiert und alles funktioniert prima bis jetzt 

@DrDave Du hast ja den AK-Kernel unter CrDroid, nimmt man da die CM11 oder CM11s Version?


----------



## DrDave (18. Oktober 2014)

@dan954 Die CM11.


----------



## dsdenni (18. Oktober 2014)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen CM11s und CM11?


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. Oktober 2014)

Cm11s hat die specials wie den OPO Lockscreen, OPO Theme, die Gesten wie double tap to wake usw, die Kamera etc.


----------



## DrDave (19. Oktober 2014)

Genau das OPO wird mit CM11s als Version ausgeliefert.
Heißt aber nicht, dass man die ganzen CM11s Features nicht auch mit anderen Roms haben kann, bzw. kann man die meisten Features nachträglich installieren.


----------



## dsdenni (19. Oktober 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Cm11s hat die specials wie den OPO Lockscreen, OPO Theme, die Gesten wie double tap to wake usw, die Kamera etc.



Kann man einige Sachen deaktivieren? Wenn ich ein OPO kaufen werde, möchte ich z.b nur doubletab und keine kamera, led geste haben


----------



## MisterLaggy (19. Oktober 2014)

Die Gesten kann man jeweils aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren, man kann die Google Camera nach installieren und mit dem Theme müsste man ja auch den Lockscreen wechseln.


----------



## Sedrix (19. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit,

hat hier zufällig noch jmd. einen Invite zu vergeben?

Könnte jetzt wie die ganzen Hirnis im OPO - Forum anfangen und euch was von meiner kranken Oma erzählen, die unbedingt noch eins besitzen wollte, aber ich krieg in deren ofiiziellen Board einfach Brechreiz, bei so einer Bückerei.

Das Phone ist einfach geil, deswegen will ich eins, punkt.

Grüße

Sed.


----------



## trigger831 (20. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir jemand bitte sagen, wo ich die Option finde, mit der ich Telefonnummern vom Handy auf die SIM übertragen kann. Anders rum geht es ja.


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Oktober 2014)

Kontakte App->Menü->Importieren/Exportieren->Auf SIM exportieren


----------



## trigger831 (20. Oktober 2014)

Da bekomme ich nur "Von SIM Karte Importieren" als Auswahl. Sowie "aus Speicher importieren"/"in Speicher exportieren" und "Sichtbare Kontakte teilen".


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Oktober 2014)

Habe im Moment leider nur mein S3 mit normalem CM11, aber ich hab zusätzlich zu den genannten noch auf Sim exportieren.


----------



## trigger831 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich nicht. Muss ich tatsächlich alles per Hand machen.....


----------



## NuVirus (20. Oktober 2014)

Hatte vorhin mal geschaut bei mir war es das gleiche brauch es zum Glück nicht


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Oktober 2014)

Naja wird dann wahrscheinlich mit dem nächsten Update kommen...
Edit: Vlt liegt es auch an der Anzahl der Kontakte, die SIM Karte hat ja auch nicht soviel Speicher.


----------



## DrDave (20. Oktober 2014)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Naja wird dann wahrscheinlich mit dem nächsten Update kommen...


 
Sowas essenzielles hat das CM11s nicht
@*trigger831* Kannst du mal nen Screen anhängen?


----------



## MisterLaggy (20. Oktober 2014)

Screen ist oben von CM11. Mein OPO ist ja grade kaputt, kann keinen Screen von CM11s machen.
Offtopic: Bevor jmd wegen der Zeit auf meinem Screen fragt, bin in China


----------



## trigger831 (20. Oktober 2014)

Hier der Screen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Konnte es per App nicht laden, da sie dann immer abstürzt.


----------



## Paradoxium (20. Oktober 2014)

Sedrix schrieb:


> hat hier zufällig noch jmd. einen Invite zu vergeben?


 
Ja wenn du keine pms empfangen kannst kann ich dir auch keinen invite schicken 

Schau einfach nochmal im Opo forum da werden alle paar sekunden invites gepostet.


----------



## Savant2k14 (20. Oktober 2014)

Es ist soweit - Frohlocket! Hier der Original-Text der E-Mail, die mich soeben von One Plus erreicht hat:



			
				OnePlus schrieb:
			
		

> PRE-ORDERS HAVE LANDED
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß beim Vorbestellen! (Link "GET READY!" anklicken!)

Der S.


----------



## TobiMoesi (21. Oktober 2014)

Bestimmte anzahl oder wirds da opos für alle geben?


----------



## NuVirus (21. Oktober 2014)

Welche App zum Musik hören könnt ihr empfehlen, hatte bisher immer die Standard App vom One X+


----------



## XCM_MCX (21. Oktober 2014)

Also ich nutze zur Zeit den Apollo Player von Cyanogenmod wobei dieser hin und wieder abstürzt...


----------



## dan954 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich nutze eigentlich immer Spotify ansonsten Apollo.


----------



## neo3 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich benutze Poweramp pro und bin damit schon seit meinem Nexus4 zufrieden.


----------



## TobiMoesi (21. Oktober 2014)

Hat hier jemand nen Invite übrig ? Will mich nicht auf das Pre-Order Zeugs verlassen.
Würd den heute oder spätestens morgen benutzen


----------



## trigger831 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich warte noch auf meine; die verteile ich hier dann direkt. Kennt wer eine gute APP fürs Webradio. Würde ich gerne im Auto hören.


----------



## NuVirus (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich frage mich ob es jetzt nach der Ankündigung überhaupt noch welche gibt für uns oder dann alles darüber jetzt, hab leider auch noch nix bekommen.


----------



## Paradoxium (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich will mal auf das Preordersystem eingehen:

So wie ich das verstanden habe, werden die Preorders entgegengenommen, und dann erst die Handys produziert. Im Moment arbeitet OnePlus ja so dass in etwa soviele Handys produziert werden wie etwa benötigt werden - berechnet an einem Schnitt der benutzten Invites.

Bei den Vorbestellungen soll jetzt eben eine Vorbestellung entgegengenommen werden, die dann erst produziert wird.

Oneplus hat nicht etliche OPO auf stock, das wäre viel zu teuer für die zum Vorfinanzieren.


Deshalb gehe ich davon aus dass die Vorbestellungen locker 1-1 1/2 Monate auf ihr OPO warten dürfen, ansonsten würde das Fortsetzen der Invitegeschichte auch relativ wenig Sinn machen.

Was mich allerdings stutzig macht ist dass man nur innerhalb einer Stunde preordern kann - october 27  16:00 - 17:00 CET
Von 16:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr CET?
Ist das dann nur ein Preorder-testrun?

*EDIT: Also ich hab mir grad die offiziellen Infos geholt: 
Man kann nur am 27. Oktober 16 - 17 Uhr das OPO vorbestellen! Nur in dieser Stunde! 
An diesem Wochenende ist Umstellung auf Winterzeit, das ist schon einberechnet!
Und man wird <1 Monat auf sein OPO warten müssen, weil das dann erst produziert wird! OnePlus will aber einen genauen Termin geben wann das OPO kommen soll!*


----------



## neo3 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe das auch nicht ganz. Wahrscheinlich wollen sie so die Anzahl der Vorbestellungen in einem machbaren Rahmen halten. 

Außerdem stellt sich dann die Frage, ob die Server das mitmachen!? Ich bin gespannt.

Ich finde es des Weiteren ziemlich dämlich, dass Vorbesteller das Zubehör günstiger bekommen, obwohl Leute, die das Dingen schon seit Monaten für OP testen, quasi leer ausgegangen sind. Bisschen enttäuschend, so mit Early Adoptern umzugehen 

PS: Vermutung meinerseits: Bei einem Zeitfenster von einer Stunde könnte OP theoretisch sogar selbst eine Überlastung der Server simulieren, wenn eine Obergrenze an Bestellungen eingegangen ist


----------



## Paradoxium (22. Oktober 2014)

Siehe Info oben die ich ergänzt habe.

PreOrder wird für die meisten hier im Forum keine Alternative sein, da die Zeit 1. Arbeitszeit ist und 2. Vorbesteller ewig lang auf ihre OPOs warten dürften.


----------



## rolex (22. Oktober 2014)

Suche auch noch nach einem Invite. Hätte damals einen bekommen durch den Thread aber habe den weitergeben lassen wegen finanziellen Gründen. Jetzt suche ich aber händeringend.


----------



## neo3 (22. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich einen bekomme / finde, melde ich mich bei dir, rolex!


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2014)

Kann man eigl was dagegen machen das sich Google Play Music sofort aufhängt und obwohl man es deswegen nicht nutzen will es sich bei ausgeschalteten Display auf einmal die Musik rnd angeht xD


----------



## Paradoxium (22. Oktober 2014)

Leute ich weiß nicht was das Problem ist... Invites gibts momentan onmass, ich brauch keine zwei Minuten um im OPO Forum einen zu finden. Das Problem ist bloß dass die anderen diese auch sehen und ich sie deshalb nicht hier posten kann.

*okay disregard: Das invitesystem wurde für eine Woche wegen den Preorders gestoppt. Seitdem siehts auch im offiziellen Forum mager aus. Mann dann hat meine OPO sucht ja erstmal ein ende ._.*
Ende diese Woche kommt mein zweites


----------



## Paradoxium (25. Oktober 2014)

Da sind sie meine zwei Schnuckelchen 

Vielleicht paaren sie sich und ich bekomm ein drittes :o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo3 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob OPOzüchten erlaubt ist?  
Aber wenn du erfolgreich bist, gib Bescheid 

Sind das die cruzerlite hüllen in rot? 
Könntest du mir da vielleicht noch ein zwei Fotos von schießen?  
überlege nämlich auch, ob die nicht ganz gut zu meinem Single-OPO passen würden


----------



## Paradoxium (25. Oktober 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Sind das die cruzerlite hüllen in rot?
> Könntest du mir da vielleicht noch ein zwei Fotos von schießen?
> überlege nämlich auch, ob die nicht ganz gut zu meinem Single-OPO passen würden


 
Klar mach ich sobald ich Tageslicht hab 
Vielleicht mag dein SingleOPO zu mir kommen und wir starten ne heiße Dreier Beziehung *.* . Warum liegt da Stroh? Warum hast du ne Gasmaske an? 

Ja das sind die cruzerlite Hüllen links in Rot und rechts in Orange. Ich bin sowohl positiv als auch negativ überrascht.

Positiv: -Sie passen echt gut.
           -Die Farben sehen natural mies aus, aber an der schwarzen Rückseite des OPOs wirds sexy
           -Alle buttons sind gut erreichbar

Negativ: -Ich find das Gefühl ist dann im Vergleich zur original Rückseite verdammt billig, obwohl mir bis jetzt jeder ders in der Hand hatte sagte dass das Handling besser ist mit Bumper
            -Die Aussparungen sind teilweise echt mies geschnitten.

Ansonsten sind es echt die passgenausten und handlingsbesten Hüllen die ich bis jetzt fürs OPO gesehen hab.
Schau später mal rein im Laufe des Tages edit ich diesen Post mit den Bildern. Spezielle Posen gewünscht ?


----------



## neo3 (25. Oktober 2014)

Danke schon mal für die Info. Bin gerade unterwegs, daher nur kurz : keine besonderen Posen gewünscht  thx


----------



## Horstinator90 (25. Oktober 2014)

Wie siehts aktuell aus, eins zu bekommen? Invite system gibt es nimmer? Oder lief ich falsch


----------



## neo3 (25. Oktober 2014)

Momentan ist das wohl nicht mehr aktiv... Ich habe auch länger keine invites mehr gesehen. 

Montag kannst du es halt vorbestellen... Nur ne Wartezeit ist da sicher. Ca. Einen Monat solltest du dann einplanen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (25. Oktober 2014)

1 Monat warten aber sofort zahlen?


----------



## dan954 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich schätze mal du wirst dann auch sofort bezahlen müssen und das OPO wird dann halt geliefert sobald es geht.


----------



## Paradoxium (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich schreibe nochmal einen neuen Beitrag 

@Horstinator, du kannst dir bald ein OPO bei mir abholen wenn meine so weitermachen xD Kostet aber 10 € sonst kann ich die Verhütungsmittel nichtmehr zahlen


----------



## dsdenni (25. Oktober 2014)

Paradoxium schrieb:


> Ich schreibe nochmal einen neuen Beitrag
> 
> @Horstinator, du kannst dir bald ein OPO bei mir abholen wenn meine so weitermachen xD Kostet aber 10 € sonst kann ich die Verhütungsmittel nichtmehr zahlen


 
Made my day!   da gehts ja richtig zur Sache 

Edit: Ich hol mir dann gerne eins ab + ich bring dir ne 100er Packung Kondome mit


----------



## Horstinator90 (25. Oktober 2014)

Haha Haha, ein 10er wärs mir wert ^^


----------



## MahacktMaganja (26. Oktober 2014)

Haha das wäre was wenn sich OPOs vermehren würden xD 

Meint ihr man kann OnePlus vertrauen und im Voraus bezahlen? 

LG


----------



## Paradoxium (26. Oktober 2014)

Aufjedenfall. Ist gar kein Problem.


----------



## neo3 (26. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Pics @ Paradoxium 

Ich habe hier mal ein Entstehungsvideo der ersten ihrer Art gemacht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gntec2EGn9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Paradoxium (26. Oktober 2014)

hahahaha ich kann nichtmehr


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ist das OnePlus One zu empfehlen? Irgendwelche bekannten Bugs/Probleme?

Wie ist die Akkulaufzeit? WLAN Empfang? Kamera?


----------



## Paradoxium (26. Oktober 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Ist das OnePlus One zu empfehlen? Irgendwelche bekannte Bugs/Probleme?
> 
> Wie ist die Akkulaufzeit? WLAN Empfang? Kamera?


 
Das Oneplusone ist sehr zu empfehlen. Erste Modelle sollen probleme mit dem Licht und der Kamera haben, das sind aber nur vereinzelte und trat in letzter Zeit auch nichtmehr auf.

Dadurch dass Cyanogenmod drauf ist der extern stammt kann im Prinzip auch nicht viel falsch sein.


Akkulaufzeit: In Vanilla mit Datenverbindung ~ 5 Tage

Mit wenigen Apps ala Whatsapp & co 3 Tage

Mit meinen ganzen Datingapps + den Videos die ich mache ~ 1 Tag, aber da ist er wirklich ausgelastet (dauerhafte Datenverbindung).
Wenn du grad ein smartphone mit etwas Leistung brauchst oneplus kaufen.

Bildqualität:


----------



## neo3 (26. Oktober 2014)

@Deathy:
http://www.android-hilfe.de/oneplus-one-forum/

Da findest du jede Menge Infos.

Bin gerade echt zu faul, alles zusammenzufassen! Ich habe aber keinerlei Probleme! Bin rundum zufrieden - mit Abstand das hochwertigste und beste Smartphone, das ich bislang hatte! 

Und ganz kurz zur Kamera - ich bin sehr zufrieden. Hier habe ich ein paar Beispielfotos von mir gepostet. Die habe ich alle mit der CM11S- bzw. Google-Kamera-App gemacht.
Im Thread sind aber noch ne Menge mehr Bilder...

Fotos & Videos der Kamera vom OnePlus One [keine Diskussion] - Seite 3 - Android-Hilfe.de

Wenn du spezielle Fragen hast, helfe ich dir aber gerne weiter. Wenn du es kaufen möchtest, schau morgen auf der Vorbestell-Homepage vorbei. Und erstell dir am besten vorher einen Account. PayPal sollte auch vorhanden sein! 

http://preorder.oneplus.net/


----------



## Deathy93 (26. Oktober 2014)

Danke euch!
Hört sich echt vielversprechend an!

Ich wollte mir eigentlich das LG G2 zulegen, doch das OPO ist besser ausgestattet und zudem günstiger.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

Das eine neue Archos Handy für 200€ sieht aber auch sehr interessant aus! Kommt aber erst 2015 + noch keine Reviews. Also gönn ich mir das OPO )


----------



## Paradoxium (27. Oktober 2014)

Meine OPOs haben sich zu tode gevögelt :o

Nein im Ernst, eines meiner OPOs hat ein Problem. Der Bewegungssensor geht nichtmehr, in keinen Apps sowie der Bildschirm dreht sich nichtmehr. Und es ist das das erst Freitag kam 

Hat einer nen Plan was ich machen kann? Sensortest apps hab ich mir zwar runtergeladen, aber die Zahlen diede ausspucken helfen mir nicht... wirklich.

*Ach und ihr ganzen Hater bitches, meine OPOs sind Zuchtopos also meine Fehler sind nicht als Kritik an OPO anzuwenden! go bitches .*


----------



## neo3 (27. Oktober 2014)

Das kommt davon, wenn man die Beziehung zu schnell und stürmisch angeht 

Welche App hast du denn installiert? 
Prinzipiell sollte "pitch" und "roll" dafür interessant sein. Die Werte geben dir grob gesagt die Abweichung (Drehwinkel) der "Displayebene" von der Erdoberfläche - einmal um die kurze Seite (y-Achse) und einmal um die lange Seite (x-Achse).

Hier sollte beides gegen Null gehen, wenn das OPO auf einer waagerechten Ebene liegt. Hochkant (also ca. senkrecht auf die kurze Kante) aufgestellt sollte Pitch bei ca. 90° liegen, senkrecht auf die lange Kante gestellt, sollte Roll 90° haben.


----------



## Paradoxium (27. Oktober 2014)

pitch und roll hab ich nicht. Kannst du ne App empfehlen?


----------



## neo3 (27. Oktober 2014)

Habe gerade einfach die erste installiert, die bei der Suche nach "sensor test" kam - "phone tester".
Dort dann auf sensoren und da unter der kategorie "compass" schauen.

Auch kannst du erkennen, ob deine Beschleunigungssensoren richtig funktionieren. Hier das OPO einmal in jede mögliche Lage - flach, hochkant kurze seite, hochkant lange seite - und bei X / Y / Z unter Accelerometer müsste immer ein Wert in etwa g (~10) entsprechen.


----------



## Paradoxium (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja die App hab ich schon. Ich dachte aber die geht nicht.

Dann ist der Sensor mal hart im A** oder was?


----------



## neo3 (27. Oktober 2014)

hm.... also wenn da nichts weiter kommt, sieht es schon danach aus. 
Gerade weil die Beschleunigung und Pitch/Roll meist in einem Sensor gemessen werden (MEMS Gyro-Accel | Gyroscope | Accelerometer | Processing - Nine-Axis MotionTracking Devices) oder der Kompass am Gyroskop hängt... (MEMS Gyro | Gyroscope | Motion Plus | Processing - Six-Axis MEMS Gyroscopes + Accelerometers)

Kannst ja als erster noch mal nach ner anderen App suchen, die gibt's zu Hauf. 

Auch wenn's doof klingt und die standard-fragen sind:
Hast du schon mal neu gestartet?
Hast du schon viel eingerichtet, oder wäre nen kompletter reset kein problem?


----------



## Paradoxium (27. Oktober 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Kannst ja als erster noch mal nach ner anderen App suchen, die gibt's zu Hauf.



Hab ich schon. Sämtliche Apps gehen nicht.



neo3 schrieb:


> Auch wenn's doof klingt und die standard-fragen sind:
> Hast du schon mal neu gestartet?
> Hast du schon viel eingerichtet, oder wäre nen kompletter reset kein problem?


 
Feel free to ask me 
Neu gestartet hab ich schon, reset wär zwar etwas aufwand aber kein Problem, die ganzen Dating Apps machen ja Backups <3

Edit: Ich hab grad die App die mir die Sonsoren zerschossen hat deinstalliert, neu gestartet - und sie gehen wieder


----------



## neo3 (27. Oktober 2014)

Mehr fällt mir erst mal auch nicht ein, sorry 

Sieht dann leider echt nicht gut aus :-/


----------



## DrDave (27. Oktober 2014)

@Paradoxium
Welche App wars denn?


----------



## MahacktMaganja (27. Oktober 2014)

Versucht auch gerade jemand sein OPO zu bestellen und der Server ist down?


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

MahacktMaganja schrieb:


> Versucht auch gerade jemand sein OPO zu bestellen und der Server ist down?



Ist bei vielen so (siehe OPO Facebook) 
Wobei das nicht verwunderlich ist


----------



## MahacktMaganja (27. Oktober 2014)

Ok zum Glück haben sie die Zeit zum Bestellen auf 3 std erweitert  Mittlerweile gehen die Server auf wieder.. 

LG


----------



## Paradoxium (27. Oktober 2014)

Uuund wer hat eines dieser dinger gekriegt?

Edit: *Preorders still running get one!*



DrDave schrieb:


> @Paradoxium
> Welche App wars denn?


 
rortos flight simulator.


----------



## Xydrigan (27. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,

Hat jemand einen Invite für mich?

Ich konnte Heute keins ergattern, da ich nicht auf die Seite gekommen bin. 
Habe mich schon so gefreut und dann sowas, aber naja hätte man voraus sehen können.

Im Opo-Forum wollte ich jetzt nicht nachfragen, da es so Unübersichtlich war und ich mir dachte im PCGH-Forum gibt es sicher noch ein paar Invites.

Ich möchte gerne eine 1+ One in Schwarz mit 64 Gb

mfg


----------



## TobiMoesi (27. Oktober 2014)

Jo Leute, beim Bezahlen mussten wir meinen Rechner bestätigen --> alte Festnetznummer drinnen

also schnell handy rein --> paypal braucht wieder 
rufumleitung (nummer gibt es noch aber kein telefon) auf handy --> hat auch nichts gebracht 

jemand nen invite übrig ?


----------



## Paradoxium (27. Oktober 2014)

Xydrigan schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne eine 1+ One in Schwarz mit 64 Gb
> 
> mfg


 



TobiMoesi schrieb:


> jemand nen invite übrig ?



Invites wurden gestoppt. Ihr steht aber wenn ihr wollt auf meiner Warteliste, sollte demnächst 6 bekommen 

Aber man schaut dass euer Paypal geht! So schwer ist das doch nicht das auf die Rolle zu bekommen.


----------



## TobiMoesi (27. Oktober 2014)

In dieser kurzen zeit gings nich, morgen wirds dann klappen wenn paypal die nummeränderung gecheckt hat 
Danke übrigens


----------



## Xydrigan (27. Oktober 2014)

Paradoxium schrieb:


> Invites wurden gestoppt. Ihr steht aber wenn ihr wollt auf meiner Warteliste, sollte demnächst 6 bekommen
> 
> Das wäre sehr nett, Danke.
> 
> EDIT: Hab das mit dem Zitieren nicht so raus


----------



## drunkn_master (28. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir das bitte einer erklären, ich checks immer noch nicht.

Das 1+1 lässt sich mit ein bisschen Google bereits in einigen Shops zum bestellen finden.
So wie ich das aufgegriffen habe fehlt da wohl was an Software.

Was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen dem Invite 1+1 und dem 1+1 aus den Shops?

Dankeschöön


----------



## Paradoxium (28. Oktober 2014)

HoermN schrieb:


> Was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen dem Invite 1+1 und dem 1+1 aus den Shops?


 
Das aus den Shops ist ein China modell, eigentlich nicht für den deutschen Markt.

Updates funktionieren darauf eventuell nicht / das Handy kann unnutzbar werden.

Warum das Ding aufm China markt käuflich ist ist aber auch mir fremd.

Lass dich vom Preis nicht täuschen, da kommt nochmal ordentlich Zoll drauf.


----------



## dan954 (29. Oktober 2014)

Die China Modelle haben ColorOS drauf statt CM11s aber das kann man auch ohne Probleme drauf flashen, ansonsten ist soweit ich weiß nichts anders.


----------



## neo3 (29. Oktober 2014)

Technisch ist nicht viel anders und die China-Modelle sollten größtenteils funktionieren.

Allerdings hast du dann keinen direkten Support von OPO -> Im Fall der Fälle hängt also alles davon ab, wie gut der Shop ist. Z.B. ob du das Gerät in DE einschickst, oder Versand nach China zahlen musst. 
Außerdem hast du dann meist nur ein Jahr Garantie und nicht zwei wie bei OPO direkt.


----------



## xActionx (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ein chinesisches OPO und ein Kumpel hat die Version direkt von 1+. Die Updates zicken beim chinesischen möglicherweise ein bisschen... Ist aber kein Problem das zu beheben.

Dazu hab ich ne Anleitung hier im Forum veröffentlicht. Ansonsten kann ich außer dem fehlenden Cyanogenmod Logo auf der Rückseite keine Unterschiede feststellen.

MFG


----------



## drunkn_master (29. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Antworten 

Hab es gestern mit eigenen Augen gesehen und auch mal in die Hand genommen.
Kumpel von mir hat das schon ne Weile.

Für mich persönlich zu groß =(
Hoffe es wird bald eine kleinere Version des Telefons geben.
Ich vergöttere das Ding...leider wächst meine Hosentasche nicht


----------



## derP4computer (29. Oktober 2014)

Habe in meiner Stadt noch keinen damit gesehen, man sieht beinahe ständig nur Eypäl.
Selbst einen wild fremden Menschen würde ich in der Fussgängerzone deswegen ansprechen.
"Kann ich das mal anfassen?"


----------



## dan954 (29. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab bei mir an der Uni schon 3 Leute getroffen die auch eins hatten  hätte nicht gedacht, dass "so viele" eins haben.

Btw hat jemand zufällig schon die neue Gmail 5.0 ausprobiert? Ich kriegs bei mir irgendwie nicht installiert


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir an der FH habe ich auch noch niemanden gesehen, der auch ein OPO hat.


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Oktober 2014)

Das man die Kontakte nicht auf die SIM Karte verschieben kann ist so gewollt?


----------



## DrDave (30. Oktober 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Das man die Kontakte nicht auf die SIM Karte verschieben kann ist so gewollt?


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Bei CM11 funktioniert es normal. 
Ein Grund mehr auf CM11 zu wechseln, CM11s ist doch ohnehin zu neuen releases schon "veraltet"


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Oktober 2014)

Und welches habe ich, wo steht das?


----------



## neo3 (30. Oktober 2014)

Was meinst du mit "welches"?

Auf dem OPO ist CM11S standardmäßig installiert. Das S steht quasi für die OnePlus-Variante


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Oktober 2014)

Gut, dann habe ich CM11s und kann leider keine Kontakte auf die SIM Karte verschieben .


----------



## $h0rTy (31. Oktober 2014)

Wird bei euch mit dem One die PCGHX-App auch nicht komplett angezeigt? Bei mir fehlt die Hälfte der unteren Leiste...


----------



## neo3 (31. Oktober 2014)

Japp, ist und war bei mir aber schon immer so. Auch auf anderen Geräten...

So sehr ich dieses Forum hier mag, aber diese App ist der größte Sch***, den ich kenne. Sowas von nicht mehr zeitgemäß...


----------



## Horstinator90 (31. Oktober 2014)

Nur blöd das es bei mir klappt, es liegt An Android 4.4 ab da gab es Probleme mit der APP und der leiste, vllt brauchen die ml ein update machen ka wie so was geht xD 

Entweder sich damit anfreunden und mit einer halben leiste leben (bis mal ein update kommt) oder über tApatalk ins forum einloggen, 

Lg


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Oktober 2014)

Was spricht gegen Tapatalk? Ist imo sowieso die 1000000000000000x bessere App


----------



## neo3 (31. Oktober 2014)

Das hatte ich total vergessen. Hat das nicht mal was gekostet?

Teste ich sofort 

Wow, tapatalk ist ja wirklich spitze. Warum hat mich da noch niemand drauf gebracht? [emoji6]


----------



## DrDave (31. Oktober 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich total vergessen. Hat das nicht mal was gekostet?
> 
> Teste ich sofort
> 
> Wow, tapatalk ist ja wirklich spitze. Warum hat mich da noch niemand drauf gebracht? [emoji6]


 
In Vergangenheit gabs wohl die free und die kostenpflichtige pro Version, inzwischen nur noch die free.
Hast wohl nicht gefragt
Gerade zum Verwalten von mehreren Foren echt spitze, auch wenn es beim scrollen flüssiger sein kann...


----------



## neo3 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hehe, da hast du wohl recht [emoji16] 

Ja, habe direkt nen paar Foren eingetragen [emoji2] 

Danke vielmals!


----------



## Horstinator90 (31. Oktober 2014)

Bitte gerne :p *frechgrins* ^^


----------



## neo3 (5. November 2014)

So, ich habe jetzt multiROM mit cm11s und crDroid drauf. Läuft bislang echt super!


----------



## Preisi (5. November 2014)

Hat einer von euch evtl Erfahrungen mit multiboot um gleichzeitig Android und ubuntu mobile aufm OPO zu haben?


----------



## dan954 (5. November 2014)

Meines Wissens nach gibt es doch noch gar kein Ubuntu Touch fürs OPO oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## DrDave (5. November 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch evtl Erfahrungen mit multiboot um gleichzeitig Android und ubuntu mobile aufm OPO zu haben?


 Multiboot klappt hervorragend, nur darauf achten, dass der Kernel den Multiboot patch integriert hat, sonst landet man im bootloop.
Ubuntu gibts soweit ich weiß und durch kurzes googlen gesehen hab noch nicht.


----------



## Preisi (5. November 2014)

Wer sucht, der findet xD

http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/development/rom-t2886133

Ne Spaß, also du hast eig recht, es gibt offiziell kein ubuntu fürs OPO, allerdings kann man sich das selber porten 

Gesendet von meinem OnePlus One


----------



## DrDave (5. November 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Wer sucht, der findet xD
> 
> [ROM][DEV][WIP] Ubuntu-Touch port | OnePlus One | XDA Forums
> 
> ...


 
Sieht alles andere als komplett "fertig" aus


----------



## Preisi (5. November 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Sieht alles andere als komplett "fertig" aus



Hab ja nie behauptet, dass es fertig is. Aber ich bin da sehr probierfreudig 😁


----------



## DrDave (5. November 2014)

CrDroid 20141028 mit Franco Kernel r30 läuft auch ganz gut, zwar nicht ganz so flüssig wie mit AK Kernel und slim Governor dafür stromsparender.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dan954 (6. November 2014)

8 Stunden DOT nicht schlecht  ich komm wenns hochkommt gerade mal auf 5


----------



## DrDave (6. November 2014)

War aber hauptsächlich nur Mails, Messenger und surfen, also nichts stromfressendes wie Navi oder Spiele.


----------



## dan954 (6. November 2014)

Ist bei mir meist hauptsächlich das gleiche, auf welche Helligkeit hast du denn dein Display gestellt?


----------



## DrDave (6. November 2014)

Helligkeit ist auf den stock Werten, hab lediglich noch "An Dämmerung anpassen" aktiviert (gerade bei wenig Licht ist es ohne diese Funktion viel zu hell, was mir unangenehm für die Augen ist) und die Regelung auf sehr flink gestellt, an den eigentlichen Helligkeitsstufen hab ich nichts geändert.


----------



## Paradoxium (8. November 2014)

Ich hab im Moment wieder einen shared invite, die Leute auf meiner Liste sind angeschrieben aber wenn diese sich nicht bis 24 Uhr melden steht der invite der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung. Also wer einen braucht -> pn an mich.


----------



## MepMepWroam (8. November 2014)

Habe auch grade einen Invite bekommen, ich poste ihn einfach mal hier : https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/GLOF-EPLJ-IGMU-8EBY


----------



## Dragonheart100 (10. November 2014)

Würde mich freuen, falls noch jemand einen Invite übrig hat


----------



## NuVirus (10. November 2014)

Hab immer noch keinen bekommen schätze es wird keine neuen mehr geben vorerst


----------



## dan954 (10. November 2014)

Hast PN


----------



## TobiMoesi (10. November 2014)

Stand ich nich auf deiner liste?  Oder war das wer anderer?  
Sonst such ich immer noch


----------



## MahacktMaganja (10. November 2014)

Hab heute mein Vorbestelltes OPO bekommen. Einfach Klasse! 
LG


----------



## dan954 (12. November 2014)

Es wäre cool den Invite auch zu nutzen wenn man einen bekommt..


----------



## hendrosch (12. November 2014)

Hat hier jemand eigentlich schon das 44S Update bekommen?
Ich versteh nicht nach welchem Schema die ausgerollt werden


----------



## Dragonheart100 (12. November 2014)

Hi,
tut mir echt schrecklich Leid! 
Hatte schon anderweitig einen Invite bekommen :/
Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## DrDave (12. November 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand eigentlich schon das 44S Update bekommen?
> Ich versteh nicht nach welchem Schema die ausgerollt werden


 
Gute Frage, aber wenn du es nicht erwarten kannst, dann flash es doch kurzerhand selbst.


----------



## neo3 (12. November 2014)

Habe das 44S auch per sideload geflasht,  daher kann ich nicht sagen,  ob ich es per OTA schon hätte. Allerdings noch nicht wirklich getestet, da ich gestern Abend erst die neue Version von crdroid installiert habe und das zZ als DD nutze.


----------



## dan954 (12. November 2014)

Hab es mir eben auch per Recovery geflasht aber wirklich geändert hat sich ja eigentlich nichts.


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. November 2014)

Ich würd ja den invite sofort einlösen


----------



## Paradoxium (12. November 2014)

Tobi du warst meines wissens nach Nr. 2, Nr. 1 hat nicht reagiert und da der invite dann auslief wurde er anderweitig eingelöst.

Meinen nächsten bekommst du, sofern du ihn willst.


----------



## TobiMoesi (12. November 2014)

Ich würde ihn auf jeden fall nehmen 
edit: hast du eine Ahnung wenn du wieder einen bekommst ?


----------



## hendrosch (13. November 2014)

Ist nicht so das ich's nicht abwarten kann. Mich wundert nur die Reihenfolge, doe zwei Leute die ich kenne die ein opo haben haben das Update schon, und da hat einer vor und einer nach mir gekauft. 
Außerdem wird doch es jetzt schon länger verteilt, irgendwie lässt sich das System da bei mir immer recht viel Zeit.


----------



## neo3 (13. November 2014)

Ja, dass es ein staged rollout gibt, ist ja echt logisch und verständlich. Aber ich wüsste auch mal gerne, nach welchem Prinzip die den durchführen. Ob es einfach kompletter Zufallsmodus unter allen Geräten ist, oder ob da evtl noch andere Faktoren ne Rolle spielen... who knows?


----------



## MepMepWroam (13. November 2014)

So, heute ist meine neues OPO gekommen. Im Vergleich zu den Horrorgeschichten, die man immer über den Support liest, lief mein RMA Prozess verhältnismäßig einfach ab. Stimmt es, dass die Updates nach Seriennummer durchgeführt werden ? Also neue Nummer = späteres Update ?


----------



## hendrosch (13. November 2014)

Anscheinend nicht... siehe oben


----------



## MepMepWroam (13. November 2014)

Hab gerade eben auch das 44S auf mein neues OPO bekommen...


----------



## MisterLaggy (13. November 2014)

Mein OPO ist einfach immer noch in der RMA -.-


----------



## hendrosch (13. November 2014)

Ich auch gleich samt ak77 geflasht.


----------



## dan954 (13. November 2014)

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen warum sich mein Chrome in CrDroid immer in einem Fenster öffnet anstatt komplett? Gibt es da irgendeine Einstellung die ich übersehen habe? 
Und funktioniert die Dynamic Statusbar bei euch auch in den Einstellungen nicht richtig?


----------



## neo3 (14. November 2014)

Das mit Chrome ist nen bekannter Bug. Du kannst chrome mal neu installieren und ansonsten in den app Einstellungen unter blacklist floating mode einschalten. 

Dsb sieht bei mir in den Einstellungen auch nicht gut aus, das ist nen viel hellerer Farbton.


----------



## dan954 (14. November 2014)

Neuinstallieren hat leider nichts gebracht ebenso wie Blacklist 

Anscheinend ist beim Originaltheme bei den Settings und z.B. auch Whatsapp oben ein ganz feiner Streifen der heller ist als das normale grau wovon DSB dann die Farbe nimmt,
hab mir jetzt ein anderes Theme installiert und nun funktioniert DSB wunderbar


----------



## neo3 (15. November 2014)

Zu chrome habe ich ein workaround gefunden :

Workaround for bug in Chrome: 1. Open Chrome 2. Open Recent panel 3. long press on chrome 4. Open in floating mode 5. Open Recent panel 6. Open Chrome again from the Recent panel

Hat bei mir gut geklappt, nachdem sich chrome automatisch geupdatet hat...

PS: chrome darf dafür natürlich NICHT auf der floating blacklist stehen


----------



## dan954 (15. November 2014)

Hat funktioniert  aber muss ich das jetzt jedes mal machen wenn ich Chrome schließe?


----------



## neo3 (15. November 2014)

Sehr schön. 

Also wenn ich chrome schließe und neu starte funktioniert alles wie s soll. Habe aber noch keinen Neustart durchgeführt. Da heißt's wohl probieren geht über studieren oder so [emoji1]


----------



## dan954 (15. November 2014)

Sobald ich Chrome wieder aus den recent apps entfernt habe muss ich das ganze Prozedere nochmal durchführen aber damit kann ich bis zum Fix leben 

Edit: Noch ne andere Frage kann man auch irgendwie einstellen das man im Lockscreen die Statusbar runterziehen kann oder bin ich wieder zu blöd das zu finden?


----------



## Leckrer (15. November 2014)

Hey, kann mir einer den Spaß mit der Pre-Order Sache am Montag erklären? Ich überlege mir ein OPO zu bestellen, auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage wird das dann aber wohl ne Weile dauern oder?


----------



## neo3 (15. November 2014)

Was ist dir denn nicht klar? 

Warst du schon auf der Aktionsseite von OnePlus?


----------



## Leckrer (16. November 2014)

Ja natürlich, aber was meinen die mit preorder? Soll das einfach nur heißen, dass es sein KANN, dass man in einer Schlange eingereiht wird, weil es so viele haben wollen morgen? Der Rest ist mir relativ klar.


----------



## dsdenni (16. November 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, aber was meinen die mit preorder? Soll das einfach nur heißen, dass es sein KANN, dass man in einer Schlange eingereiht wird, weil es so viele haben wollen morgen? Der Rest ist mir relativ klar.



Du bestellst z.b das Sandstone Black 64GB. Dann werden alle Bestellungen abarbeitet/Geräte produziert. Nach 1-2 Wochen (solange wegen der großen Nachfrage) erhälst du dein Gerät


----------



## Leckrer (16. November 2014)

Und was würde passieren, wenn ich in der Zeit nen Invite habe? Das wird da ja auch angesprochen. Überspringe ich dann sozusagen die Wartezeit und greife auf die "reservierten" Geräte für Leute mit Invite zurück?


----------



## dsdenni (16. November 2014)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Und was würde passieren, wenn ich in der Zeit nen Invite habe? Das wird da ja auch angesprochen. Überspringe ich dann sozusagen die Wartezeit und greife auf die "reservierten" Geräte für Leute mit Invite zurück?



Dann müsstest du deine Vorbestellung stornieren, was wahrscheinlich nicht geht. (Vielleicht auch doch )


----------



## hendrosch (16. November 2014)

Es war die rede davon das man den nachträglich dazufügen kann und es dann schneller geht.


----------



## dan954 (16. November 2014)

Habe mir gerade mal das Unofficial CM12 geflasht und bis jetzt funktioniert es ganz gut trotz "Alpha"-Status und Android L gefällt mir jetzt schon hervorragend kann es kaum erwarten bis es offiziel kommt 
Falls ihr experimentierfreudig seid könnt ihrs ja auch mal versuchen [DEV|ROM] CM12 non-scheduled builds | OnePlus One | XDA Forums


----------



## DrDave (16. November 2014)

Hab auch schon überlegt, da es ja seit kurzem den Multirom Patch für cm12 gibt. Aber ich hab es nicht eilig


----------



## dan954 (16. November 2014)

Im moment kann man auch noch nicht wirklich viel custom mäßiges einstellen. 
Aber man merkt schon wie "smooth" das neue Android L mit Art ist und auch die neuen Quicksettings gefallen mir sehr gut, 
was ich aber nicht so gut finde ist die Statusbar warum ist die Farbe immer dunkler als in den Apps, warum nicht gleich?
Verstehe nicht wie das gut aussehen soll


----------



## DrDave (16. November 2014)

Smoother als crdroid + ak mit slim gov + Art?


----------



## dan954 (16. November 2014)

Zumindest gefühlt smoother als Crdroid mit dem Standardkernel, ondemand und Art 
Mal noch ne andere Frage nutzt jemand von euch Themes? Falls ja, welche? Und kennt ihr irgendwelche schicken die umsonst sind?


----------



## neo3 (16. November 2014)

Wo finde ich denn infos zum slim gov? zu den meisten anderen gibt es ja zum Beispiel über Synapse infos... 
Bin gerade jedenfalls von der Akku performance unter CR mit AK77 sehr begeistert!


----------



## dan954 (16. November 2014)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren was der Slimgovernor macht.

*Edit:* Mal noch ne andere Frage an die die auch Crdroid nutzen, gibt es irgendwie die Möglichtkeit die "Wlannetze gefunden"-Meldung auf dem Lockscreen auszustellen? Unter excluded applications wird mir kein Androidsystem angezeigt 
und noch eine Frage wenn ich den Pocket mode anstelle soll das Display doch eigentlich nur angehen falls ich notifications auf dem Lockscreen habe oder? Bei mir geht es auf jeden Fall auch so an, könnte das eventuell wer testen?


----------



## DrDave (17. November 2014)

@dan954 brauchst du die Funktion, dass er dich über offene wlans benachrichtigt? Ansonsten fällt mir nur ein, dass in den erweiterten WLAN Einstellungen zu deaktivieren
Bei der anderen Frage muss ich passen, da ich das nicht nutze. 

Bzgl. Des slim gov einfach mal den xda Thread vom ak kernel durchsuchen. Finde es auf die schnelle auch nicht, aber er war mit irgendeinem anderen recht ähnlich...

Bzgl. Den themes nutze ich die Mahdi-Rom theme, installiert hab ich noch die Android L und die blazing Red. Alle kostenlos, die blazing red gibts bei xda kostenlos, im Playstore kostet es.


----------



## dan954 (17. November 2014)

Okay danke, ich habs jetzt einfach ausgestellt.

Also ich nutze zurzeit Herathon ist für mich persönlich das schönste bis jetzt https://plus.google.com/communities/101028726008969128786 gibt eine pay und eine free Version die aber beide das gleiche können.

Hier hab ich eine Erklärung zum governor gefunden. Ich teste im Moment auch slim aus aber wenn ich ehrlich bin merk ich da keinen Unterschied , welche nutzt ihr denn zurzeit und habt ihr auch Unterschiede in Akkulaufzeit und Performance feststellen können?


----------



## DrDave (17. November 2014)

Der Unterschied zwischen slim und interactive ist geringer geworden, da ak in einem seiner letzteren releases den interactive etwas performanter gemacht hat. Stand auch in den changelogs. 
Akkulaufzeit sollte mit dem interactive theoretisch besser sein, da er nicht ganz so hohe CPU Frequenzen anstrebt.


----------



## dan954 (17. November 2014)

Wo kann man die changelogs nachlesen? Irgendwie find ich da nichts.


----------



## DrDave (17. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Wo kann man die changelogs nachlesen? Irgendwie find ich da nichts.


Ak setzt immer den changelog vom aktuellen Kernel in Post #2:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54484977&postcount=2

Die anderen findest du wohl leider nur, wenn du AKs Post im Thread findest, wenn er einen neuen Kernel released. 
Übrigens seine aktuellen CM12 Kernel laufen auch auf CM11 und CM11s. 
Sind aber noch nicht wieder alle Features drin. Für CM11 würde ich also noch auf 77 bleiben.


----------



## dan954 (17. November 2014)

Bezieht sich der changelog nicht auf den CM12-Kernel?


----------



## Lt.Muuh (18. November 2014)

wer ne einladung braucht pm an mich


----------



## -H1N1- (19. November 2014)

Same here, habe einige Invites abzugeben .


----------



## dan954 (19. November 2014)

Ich versteh nicht wie ihr hier mitunter auf 5-7h DOT kommt  bin mit Crdroid+AK-Kernel mit slim heute wieder nur auf 3,5h gekommen bei 1d 13h gesamt Zeit.
Kann es sein das DSB viel Akku verbraucht?


----------



## dsdenni (19. November 2014)

Wisst ihr ob man mit was anderem als PayPal ein OPO bestellen kann?


----------



## marvinj (19. November 2014)

Moin,
durch Zufall bin ich auf das OnePlus One gestoßen und ich hab momentan ein S3 mit Cynaogen. Lohnt sich ein aufrüsten? Wie sieht es mit Bugs aus? Wie gut ist das Display im Vergleich?
Gruß


----------



## neo3 (19. November 2014)

Geht mir ähnlich @ dan. Gefühlt hält der Akku mit cr und AK nicht so lange. 
Hast du einen bestimmten govenor eingestellt?


----------



## DrDave (19. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie ihr hier mitunter auf 5-7h DOT kommt  bin mit Crdroid+AK-Kernel mit slim heute wieder nur auf 3,5h gekommen bei 1d 13h gesamt Zeit.
> Kann es sein das DSB viel Akku verbraucht?


DSB nutze ich nicht, da dann mein Weckericon aussieht wie sch****. 
Ich habe den Google Play Diensten noch 2 Rechte entzocken um unnötige Wakelocks zu vermeiden. Nachteile hab ich noch nicht bemerkt, außer das 2 mal die Google Play Dienste beendet wurden.
Über 5h hab ich immer, wie sehen deine wakelocks aus?


----------



## dan954 (19. November 2014)

@neo ja habe zurzeit den slim eingestellt
5h hatte ich bis jetzt erst einmal  Ich spiele eigentlich auch nicht auf dem Handy oder schaue unterwegs Filme deswegen kann ich mir nicht erklären warum die Akkulaufzeit bei mir soviel schlechter ist . WLAN hab ich immer an sowie mobiles Internet, Apps wie Facebook habe ich greenified und Google Now habe ich auch ausgestellt. 
So sieht es derzeit bei mir aus


----------



## tfg95 (19. November 2014)

Wurde der Versand auf 20€ erhöht?


----------



## Leckrer (19. November 2014)

Bei meiner Bestellung betrug er 17€ Standard und 24€ Express.


----------



## DrDave (19. November 2014)

War er nicht mal auf 11€?


----------



## dan954 (19. November 2014)

Das ist ja ziemlich happig für Standardversand.


DrDave schrieb:


> War er nicht mal auf 11€?


Ja ich habe auch nur 11€ bezahlt und trotzdem Expressversand bekommen.


----------



## neo3 (19. November 2014)

Ja, Versand ist mittlerweile deutlich teurer, habe ich in anderen Foren auch mitbekommen. Ich hatte 4,99€ für "Express" gezahlt.

@dan:
Bei mir geht's jetzt gerade. 
Habe noch 68% übrig mit 

- 7h22 mit Akku
- 2h40m Display = 40% (War im Zug unterwegs und habe nen pdf gelesen)

Mal sehen, wie über Nacht der Standby ausfällt. Aber das sieht gerade echt ganz ok aus. 

Bin noch immer auf cr1112 mit AK77. 

Aber ich habe die von DrDave genannten Google Play Dienste auch so eingestellt. Das hatte ich bei CM11S auch gemacht und nach dem ganzen Iamge-Geflashe vergessen. Da waren ja einige tausend Zugriffe gelistet 

Nun suche ich noch nen schönes schlichtes Theme.

Hat jemand nen Tipp für ein Theme oder auch nur Font Pack, bei dem es ne dünne Schrift gibt, die aber trotzdem ne deutliche FETT-Schrift hat? Hatte ne richtig schöne gefunden, da ist aber fett = normal und daher sehe ich zB in Tapatalk nicht was gelesen ist und was nicht


----------



## Preisi (19. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ziemlich happig für Standardversand.
> 
> Ja ich habe auch nur 11€ bezahlt und trotzdem Expressversand bekommen.



Krass.. Ich hab damals 5 Euro für Expressversand bezahlt :O


----------



## hendrosch (19. November 2014)

Ich auch nur 4€, aber wie bitte soll das auch gehen. 
Das kam per DHL Express Kurier (nichtmal mit der normalen Post) direkt aus England, also für 4€ bekommt das nicht mal ein großes Unternehmen.


----------



## DonRottweiler (23. November 2014)

habe noch invites


----------



## dan954 (24. November 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> @dan:
> Bei mir geht's jetzt gerade.
> Habe noch 68% übrig mit
> 
> ...


Ich nutze seit dem letzten Update wieder den originalen Kernel und plötzlich hab ich wesentlich bessere Akkulaufzeiten mit mehr als 5h DOT


----------



## hendrosch (24. November 2014)

Hab auch irgendwie das Gefühl der ak77 ist nicht optimal. Wenn ich irgendwo den stock 44S kernel finde werde ich den mal flashen, hatte blöderweise direkt nach dem Update ak hinterher geflasht.


----------



## gh0st76 (24. November 2014)

Hab auch noch drei Invites übrig. Bei Interesse einfach per PN melden.


----------



## omgfck12 (24. November 2014)

Hier noch 2 Invites, 2 Tage noch gültig für alle die noch auf der Suche sind:
https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/GLIR-OGSP-ICVN-GRF      --> hinten noch ein L anfügen um die Bots zu verwirren
https://account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/GLGD-99MM-3IAA-PP2      --> hier noch ein B anfügen, selbes Spiel wie oben.

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Octobit (25. November 2014)

Kann mir mal wer n kleinen Überblick geben? Gibt es immer noch den gelbstichigen Display? Wie ist es mit der Akkulaufzeit und der Bestelldauer? 
Gibt es sonst noch was bemerkenswertes?
Ich überlege momentan mir eins zu gönnen


----------



## neo3 (25. November 2014)

Akkulaufzeit: Stock sehr gut und besser als mit jedem anderen Phone, das ich bislang hatte. Ansonsten hängt es halt sehr stark davon ab, ob du Custom-ROMs / -Kernel draufpackst und natürlich welche Apps usw. du hast. Prinzipiell gibt der große Akku zusammen mit dem Snapdragon 801 jedenfalls ein gutes Gespann ab. Bei Bedarf kann man auch noch etwas undervolten / übertakten. 

Gelbstich? Den merke selbst ich bei meinem OPO von Anfang August nicht. Wie das aktuell aussieht, kann ich aber nciht sagen. Viel gelesen habe ich davon jedenfalls nicht mehr. Das ganze wurde mMn etwas übertrieben dargestellt. Vor allem wenn ich mir so anschaue, was es bei anderen "großen" Herstellern für Probleme gibt... N6 *hust* 

Habe gerade nicht so viel Zeit, aber wenn du Fragen hast, kann ich gerne später noich was schreiben. 

Ach so - es gibt gefühlt 1242534 Custom-ROMs, die du testen kannst. Die dev-community ist also recht ordentlich, falls das für dich eine Rolle spielt. Android 5.0 gibt es auch shcon in ordentlichen Alpha-Versionen!

*edit*
Vielleicht noch eine persönliche Anmerkung: Ich liebe das OPO!!!! Es ist mit Abstand das tollste Smartphone, das ich bislang in den Händen hatte. Für mich kommt da kein anderes Gerät ran. Ich bin mittlerweile nur leider etwas süchtig danach geworden, neue ROMs & Kernel auszuprobieren...


----------



## MisterLaggy (25. November 2014)

Vorfreude kommt auf - nachdem mein OPO am 31. Oktober abgeholt wurde wird es jetzt repariert (laut Tracking ist es am 6.11 angekommen) und ich darf schon mal bezahlen


----------



## neo3 (25. November 2014)

Oh man... das hört sich ja "toll" an ... 
Da will ich hoffen, dass meinem nichts passiert. So lange möchte ich nicht auf meinem Ersatz HTC Explorer rumtippen müssen :< 

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass ab jetzt alles gut klappt und du es schnell zurück hast!!!


----------



## Octobit (25. November 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Akkulaufzeit: Stock sehr gut und besser als mit jedem anderen Phone, das ich bislang hatte. Ansonsten hängt es halt sehr stark davon ab, ob du Custom-ROMs / -Kernel draufpackst und natürlich welche Apps usw. du hast. Prinzipiell gibt der große Akku zusammen mit dem Snapdragon 801 jedenfalls ein gutes Gespann ab. Bei Bedarf kann man auch noch etwas undervolten / übertakten.
> 
> Gelbstich? Den merke selbst ich bei meinem OPO von Anfang August nicht. Wie das aktuell aussieht, kann ich aber nciht sagen. Viel gelesen habe ich davon jedenfalls nicht mehr. Das ganze wurde mMn etwas übertrieben dargestellt. Vor allem wenn ich mir so anschaue, was es bei anderen "großen" Herstellern für Probleme gibt... N6 *hust*
> 
> ...



Super, danke schonmal 
Wie lang dauert denn die Bestellung momentan wenn man n invite hat? Ansonsten bin ich gerade echt hingerissen mir eins zu holen. Außer Amazon bietet sofort das Moto G 2 zum unterirdischen Preis an


----------



## neo3 (25. November 2014)

Kannst ja hier mal wegen der Lieferdauer nachschauen:

http://www.android-hilfe.de/oneplus...ieferung-bitte-beachtet-den-startbeitrag.html

Sollte mit Invite eigentlich recht fix gehen! 
Ansonsten ist das Forum auf der OnePlus-Homepage auch noch nen guter Anlaufort zum Informieren!


Morgen ab 17 Uhr sind auch noch das HTC M8 oder LG G3 im Cybermonday-Angebot. Aber ob die an die 300€ (320€ inkl V.) rankommen?


----------



## Octobit (25. November 2014)

Naja, das G3 hatte ich auch schonmal im Auge, aber die Akkulaufzeit soll nicht so der Bringer sein, und mit dem HTC wurde ich auch nicht so wirklich warm bisher.

Zoll/Einfuhrsteuer o.Ä. sind nicht zu beachten, ich würde wirklich nur 320 inkl VS bezahlen, oder?


----------



## neo3 (25. November 2014)

Ja, wenn du bei OnePlus direkt kaufst, kaufst du es in der EU (OP hat Lager in UK / DE) und hast daher sowohl keine Zollgebühren / Steuern als auch 2 Jahre Garantie:

https://oneplus.net/support/answer/what-is-your-warranty-return-policy

Zoll fiel nur bei den allerersten Bestellungen an, da diese direkt aus China kamen. Dort hatte OP das dann aber auch erstattet, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!

Ach so - ich habe gerade noch das hier gesehen:

http://oneplus.net/blackfriday/

Vielleicht ist's am Freitag frei verfügbar oder günstiger zu haben oder es gibt Zubehör dazu!? Nichts genaues weiß man jedenfalls nicht


----------



## dan954 (25. November 2014)

Hat irgendwer von euch zufällig die 20141121-Crdroid drauf? Irgendwie funktioniert mein Kalender nach dem Update nicht und auch nach Neuinstallation geht nichts


----------



## Octobit (25. November 2014)

Mit BlackFriday hab ich gerade auch schon gesehen, ich schau mal ob ich bis dahin schon n invite hab und oder passend zu Freitag bekomme 

Also wenn wer einen Invite über hat (optimalerweise bis Freitag gültig) gerne eine PN an mich  )


----------



## DrDave (25. November 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer von euch zufällig die 20141121-Crdroid drauf? Irgendwie funktioniert mein Kalender nach dem Update nicht und auch nach Neuinstallation geht nichts


Hab ich und der Kalender geht wie gewohnt.
Ich nutze den Google Kalender, den anderen, müsste der aosp sein, habe ich deaktiviert. 


Octobit schrieb:


> Mit BlackFriday hab ich gerade auch schon gesehen, ich schau mal ob ich bis dahin schon n invite hab und oder passend zu Freitag bekomme
> 
> Also wenn wer einen Invite über hat (optimalerweise bis Freitag gültig) gerne eine PN an mich  )


Kann dir einen geben, der noch 5 Tage gültig ist.


----------



## Preisi (25. November 2014)

Kann es sein, das seit dem 44S keine Display-Farbeinstellung mehr möglich ist? Irgendwie sind meine Farben bei hoher Bildschirmhelligkeit nicht mehr so schön wie früher :/


----------



## DrDave (25. November 2014)

Preisi schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das seit dem 44S keine Display-Farbeinstellung mehr möglich ist? Irgendwie sind meine Farben bei hoher Bildschirmhelligkeit nicht mehr so schön wie früher :/


Jop ist weg.


----------



## Octobit (25. November 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Kann dir einen geben, der noch 5 Tage gültig ist.



Wenn du den über hast würd ich mich drüber freuen, den per PN zu bekommen.


----------



## dan954 (25. November 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Hab ich und der Kalender geht wie gewohnt.
> Ich nutze den Google Kalender, den anderen, müsste der aosp sein, habe ich deaktiviert.


Ich nutze auch den Google Kalender, AOSP war meines wissens gar keiner drauf. Wie hast du denn geupdated? Einfach drüber und Gapps hinterher wegen build repo und backuptools Änderungen? 
Hab auch nochmal versucht mein Backup wiederherzustellen und nochmal zu updaten aber ging immer noch nicht


----------



## neo3 (25. November 2014)

Habe auch die crDroid 21 und keinerlei Probleme mit dem aktuellen Kalender (Der mit den "schönen" Bildchen ^^). 

Ich hatte den glaube ich als APK nachinstalliert.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. November 2014)

Hab noch Invites übrig. Einer hat Octobit bekommen. Also sind noch zwei da. Bei interesse melden. Sind noch fünf Tage gültig.


----------



## crys_ (26. November 2014)

Ich hab ein Invite zu verschenken, einfach PN an mich. Ist noch 23h gültig


----------



## DrDave (26. November 2014)

Octobit schrieb:


> Wenn du den über hast würd ich mich drüber freuen, den per PN zu bekommen.


Ups, hast eben noch einen von mir bekommen. 


dan954 schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch den Google Kalender, AOSP war meines wissens gar keiner drauf. Wie hast du denn geupdated? Einfach drüber und Gapps hinterher wegen build repo und backuptools Änderungen?
> Hab auch nochmal versucht mein Backup wiederherzustellen und nochmal zu updaten aber ging immer noch nicht


Ich habe die letzten Crdroid Versionen immer dirty geflasht. Kann sein das der aosp noch in einer früheren Version drinnen war, weil ich normalerweise immer nur die Pico GAPPS flashe. 


gh0st76 schrieb:


> Hab noch Invites übrig. Einer hat Octobit bekommen. Also sind noch zwei da. Bei interesse melden. Sind noch fünf Tage gültig.


Ups, siehe oben.


----------



## dan954 (26. November 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten Crdroid Versionen immer dirty geflasht. Kann sein das der aosp noch in einer früheren Version drinnen war, weil ich normalerweise immer nur die Pico GAPPS flashe.


Hast du denn beim letzten Update die Gapps auch mit geflasht? Sonst waren die ja weg.
Ich werds später noch mal probieren obwohl ich nicht glaube das es was bringt


----------



## DrDave (26. November 2014)

Jop immer die Rom und die Pico GAPPS.


----------



## Atent123 (26. November 2014)

Woher bekommt man eigentlich die Invites?


----------



## Octobit (26. November 2014)

Wenn man eins gekauft hat bekommt man ein paar, oder man wird ausgelost.
Im übrigen hab ich dann auch noch einen über, hab ja jetzt zwei bekommen


----------



## Atent123 (26. November 2014)

Octobit schrieb:


> Wenn man eins gekauft hat bekommt man ein paar, oder man wird ausgelost.
> Im übrigen hab ich dann auch noch einen über, hab ja jetzt zwei bekommen



Bis wann sind die gültig? bzw. bekomme ich einen.


----------



## Octobit (26. November 2014)

Gültig sind die ein Tag nach dem Einlösen oder insgesamt ein paar Tage, der von Dave dürfte bis zum 30. sein und der von Ghost bis zum 1. glaube ich (laut deren Aussagen).
Ich würde übrigens bis Freitag um 6 Uhr früh abwarten, die haben eine Black Friday Aktion, da gibts dann Zubehör günstiger. 

https://oneplus.net/blackfriday/

Ich schick dir mal einen per PN zu


----------



## Truble187 (27. November 2014)

Ich habe noch ein Invite über. Wenn einer Interesse hat bitte PN


----------



## Atent123 (27. November 2014)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage bezüglich der Garantie.
Wen was kaputt ist wie lange dauert es bis ich das Handy wieder bekomme ?
Muss ja erst nach China oder irre ich mich.


----------



## MisterLaggy (27. November 2014)

Rechne mal mit ca. einem Monat. Denke aber das wird noch kürzer, weil sie jetzt wahrscheinlich viel Beschwerden wegen Gelbstich/Touch/whatever haben.


----------



## Octobit (28. November 2014)

Hmmm, ich wollte gerade den invite von DrDave einlösen, aber bei der 64Gb Version kommt immer You cant buy this product, nur die 16gb Version bekomm ich in den Warenkorb.
Im Account steht aber der invite für 64 gb.
Hat jemand eine Idee was da falsch läuft?


----------



## neo3 (28. November 2014)

Bist du auf der deutschen Seite? (Unten die Flagge anklicken und dann auf Germany)

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am black friday? Man kann es heute ohne Invite kaufen...


----------



## Octobit (28. November 2014)

Ja, hab auf deutsch umgestellt. Die Seite ist heute sowieso schon ein wenig komisch, aber ich hab jetzt eins bestellt, auch wenn mein invite dafür nicht genommen wurde. Angeblich solls trotzdem innerhalb von 5 Tagen verschickt werden, wäre ja noch im Rahmen.
Hab mir auch die Tempered Glass "Folie" mitbestellt, ich hoffe mal die taugt was.


----------



## neo3 (28. November 2014)

Die von OP kenne ich leider nicht, aber ich denke mal, dass die von der Passform her in Ordnung sein wird und ansonsten weiß ich nicht, ob es da so große Unterschiede gibt!? 


Mal ne andere Frage: Kennt jemand ne Möglihckeit, den Bildschirm vom OPO per DLNA/Airplay an ein XBMC auf nem RaspberryPI zu senden? Ich habe die App https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobzapp.screenstream gefunden, aber da ist das ca. 5 Sekunden verzögert, was zu viel ist. 

Würde gerne meinen Raspberry nutzen, da ich der Meinung bin, nicht noch ein Gerät (Chromecast) kaufen besitzen zu müssen, das quasi dasselbe kann...


----------



## hendrosch (28. November 2014)

Auch Chromecast kann das beim opo offiziell nicht. Da muss man vorgaukeln man hätte bspw. ein N5. 

Prinzipiell dürfte das aber ohne extra App mit miracast gehen.


----------



## trigger831 (28. November 2014)

Hat wer die OnePlus Silver Bullet Earphones? Falls ja, kann man sie empfehlen?  Gibt für den Preis ja zig gute von bekannten Marken ala Sony oder Phillips.


----------



## neo3 (28. November 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Auch Chromecast kann das beim opo offiziell nicht. Da muss man vorgaukeln man hätte bspw. ein N5.
> 
> Prinzipiell dürfte das aber ohne extra App mit miracast gehen.



Danke!

Das mit Chromecast habe ich schon gelesen - ich kann auch z.B. mein Nexus 7 dazu nutzen. 

Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich Miracast aufs PI bekommen soll. Da gibt es zwar irgendwelche zusammengefrickelten Projekte, aber bislang habe ich nichts Brauchbares gefunden. 

Außerdem ist mir eingefallen, dass ich auch gerne Spotify auf meine HiFi-Anlage bringen würde. Das geht mit Chromecast recht einfach via Spoticast (falls das noch funktioniert?!)
Zwar gibt es Apps um AirPlay auf Android zu bringen, aber die kosten mind. 5€ und die kann ich dann auch lieber in den Chromecast stecken. 

Es ist echt zum Haare raufen... es gibt alles ... irgendwie. Aber ne ordentliche App, die mir einfach nur den Bildschirminhalt und die Audio-Ausgabe per DLNA/Airplay streamt, scheint unmöglich 
Echt schade, da das PI eigentlich genügend Standards abdeckt und ich es auch u.a. für solche Zwecke gekauft habe


----------



## MisterLaggy (28. November 2014)

Airplay Mirroring gibt es weder als kostenlose Implementierung für den Pi, noch als App. Es gab mal eine kostenpflichtige Version für den Pi, hab grade aber keinen Link dazu. Ich habe Volumio (Linux Distribution) auf meinem Pi, und Allstream auf dem Handy. Das ist für DLNA/Airplay und Spotify super geeignet. Das spezialisiert sich jedoch auf Audiowiedergabe und besitzt afaik keine Bildschirmausgabe.


----------



## neo3 (28. November 2014)

Danke für die Info!

Ja, Allstream habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Abgesehen von einer kleinen Verzögerung bei Spotify funktioniert das ganz gut. Damit könnte ich bei ner Musikwiedergabe leben. Nur die App würde ich mir nur kaufen, wenn ich sicher kein Chromecast kaufen muss  
Und Video ist leider damit nicht möglich. Na ja, es gibt momentan ja auch ne Aktion bei MM für den Chromecast, wahrscheinlich schlage ich da dann einfach zu 

Um mal zum OPO zurückzukommen: Hat jemand ein aktuelles 5.0er build auf MultiROM laufen, das nicht ganz stock ist? Würde ja gerne mal wieder 5.0 testen aber bei den letzten K900 und Temasek Versionen klappt die Installation leider nicht.


----------



## Atent123 (28. November 2014)

So ich habe jetzt mein OnePlus One bestellt hatte leider Probleme mit der E-Mail Adresse weswegen ich die Einladung von Ghost nicht benutzen konnte zum Glück ging das Heute auch so.
Ich habe es mit Express Versand Bestellt was glaubt ihr wann das ankommt?


----------



## neo3 (28. November 2014)

Na ja, lässt sich schwer vorhersagen, da heute ja bestimmt viele rausgehen. Ich würde einfach mal 5 bis 7 Tage schätzen. Manche hatten es aber auch schon nach 2 bis 3 Tagen in der Hand


----------



## Atent123 (28. November 2014)

Macht es eigentlich einen Großen Unterschied ob Normal oder Express Versand?


----------



## trigger831 (28. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Macht es eigentlich einen Großen Unterschied ob Normal oder Express Versand?



Habs über den normalen Versand (wurde aber von DHL Express geliefert) bestellt und es war in 2 Tagen da. Kam aus England.


----------



## Atent123 (28. November 2014)

Ist es normal das man von One Plus keine Bestellbestätigung  bekommt ?


----------



## Octobit (28. November 2014)

Ich habe eine e-mail bekommen, außerdem sollte es in deinem Konto vermerkt sein


----------



## Atent123 (29. November 2014)

Der hat das jetzt doch über meine andere E-Mail gemacht habe jetzt die E-Mail.


----------



## DrDave (29. November 2014)

Habe noch einen Invite, falls noch Interesse bestehen sollte. 
Sollte durch "skip the queue" auch jetzt zum Black Friday Wochenende was bringen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=365281


----------



## trigger831 (30. November 2014)

Moin. Hätte auch noch einen Invite abzugeben. Einfach melden.


----------



## Leckrer (30. November 2014)

Hey, benutzt irgendjemand das E-Plus Netz im One? Würde mich mal interessieren wie das so funktioniert


----------



## hendrosch (30. November 2014)

Ich. Keine Probleme. Der Empfang scheint sogar besser zu sein als beim iPhone 4, hab's aber nicht verglichen. 

Auch LTE klappt.


----------



## dan954 (30. November 2014)

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man den Empfang beim OPO verbessern kann indem das Baseband von Find 7 flash, hat zufällig jemand mal ausprobiert?


----------



## neo3 (1. Dezember 2014)

Nope, ich noch nicht. Hier kannst du aber noch nen bisschen nachlesen, falls du das noch nicht kennst:

http://www.android-hilfe.de/root-cu...gsqualitaet-durch-modem-wechsel-erhoehen.html
http://www.android-hilfe.de/root-cu...5-modem-radio-baseband-baseband-sammlung.html


----------



## dan954 (1. Dezember 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Nope, ich noch nicht. Hier kannst du aber noch nen bisschen nachlesen, falls du das noch nicht kennst:
> 
> http://www.android-hilfe.de/root-cu...gsqualitaet-durch-modem-wechsel-erhoehen.html
> http://www.android-hilfe.de/root-cu...5-modem-radio-baseband-baseband-sammlung.html


Danke, werde ich mir mal anschauen  Crdroid hat übrigens gestern ne 5.0 Version rausgehauen falls ihr es noch nicht wisst, eben mal geflasht und funktioniert bis jetzt ziemlich gut.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Dezember 2014)

Welches Flipcase und Tempered Glass Schutz könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ist das Flipcase von dem OPO Shop gut? Wenn ja würde ich es mitkaufen wenn das Handy wieder verfügbar ist  + ne Schutzschicht Tempered Glass von Amazon.


----------



## DrDave (1. Dezember 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Welches Flipcase und Tempered Glass Schutz könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ist das Flipcase von dem OPO Shop gut? Wenn ja würde ich es mitkaufen wenn das Handy wieder verfügbar ist  + ne Schutzschicht Tempered Glass von Amazon.


Habs beim Kollegen gesehen und machte einen guten Eindruck, hab aber auch keinen Vergleich.


----------



## neo3 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe Tempered Glass von CaseBase und bin sehr zufrieden!

@ cr 5.0 mal etwas Werbung: http://www.android-hilfe.de/custom-roms-fuer-oneplus-one/637066-rom-5-0-cm12-crdroid.html

Ich hab es unter MultiROM leider nicht als 2ndary zum Laufen bekommen, mal auf die nächste Version warten oder dann als primary testen.


----------



## dan954 (2. Dezember 2014)

@neo3 Hab mich auch mal bei dir im Thread gemeldet heiße allerdings "denny783" im anderen Forum


----------



## DrDave (2. Dezember 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Ich habe Tempered Glass von CaseBase und bin sehr zufrieden!
> 
> @ cr 5.0 mal etwas Werbung: http://www.android-hilfe.de/custom-roms-fuer-oneplus-one/637066-rom-5-0-cm12-crdroid.html
> 
> Ich hab es unter MultiROM leider nicht als 2ndary zum Laufen bekommen, mal auf die nächste Version warten oder dann als primary testen.



Bekomme es leider auch nicht als secondary im Multiboot installiert, hätte es auch gern mal getestet.
Habe auch etwas "Angst" mein gut laufendes primary CrDroid 4.4.4 zu secondary zu kopieren und dann das Lollipop CrDroid als primary zu installieren 
Ich warte einfach noch ein bisschen, aber falls jmd. einen Weg gefunden hat ein CM12 Rom als secondary zu installieren immer her damit


----------



## dsdenni (2. Dezember 2014)

Könnte mir jemand bitte ein Invite geben sofern jemand einen hat? Danke! Gebe die Shareinvites auch hier dann weiter.


----------



## DrDave (2. Dezember 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand bitte ein Invite geben sofern jemand einen hat? Danke! Gebe die Shareinvites auch hier dann weiter.


Letzte Woche hatte ich welche zu vergeben, aber keiner hatte Interesse. 2 konnten privat an den Mann gebracht werden, aber einer ist verfallen. 

Gerade bei XDA ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57191599&postcount=49 ) gelesen bzgl. Multirom Installation von Lollipop:
First copy your internal KK rom to a secondaryslot so you have on both internal and secondary the same ROM.
Then you can flash Crdroid 5.0 on internal slot the normal way.*
After succesful flash you will have internal 5.0 and secondary KK but unable to boot to secondary (because Crdroid kernel doesnt have kexec hack). Then you can flash latest CM12 AK kernel on internal 5.0 ROM to enable kexec hack. Now you're able to boot into both ROMs of your preference...

Vlt. Kann das jmd. ausprobieren und Erfolg melden


----------



## neo3 (2. Dezember 2014)

Mache ich vielleicht heute Abend mal, wenn meine holde Dame aufm Weihnachtsmarkt ist 
Eigenltich ist es  ja auch egal, ob die ROM primary ist oder nicht. Man kann ja z.B. einstellen, dass die zuletzt gestartete gebootet wird. 

Für Temasek 5.0 (v4.4) hatte ich ein anderes updater-script in die ZIP gepackt, das jemand bei XDA gepostet hatte. Damit funktionierte es dann.


----------



## dsdenni (2. Dezember 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Letzte Woche hatte ich welche zu vergeben, aber keiner hatte Interesse. 2 konnten privat an den Mann gebracht werden, aber einer ist verfallen.
> 
> Gerade bei XDA ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57191599&postcount=49 ) gelesen bzgl. Multirom Installation von Lollipop:
> First copy your internal KK rom to a secondaryslot so you have on both internal and secondary the same ROM.
> ...


Das ist natürlich Schade, letzte Woche war ich mir aber mit meinem Vater noch umstimmig, sonst hätte ich ihn gerne benutzt.


----------



## neo3 (2. Dezember 2014)

Na ja, es kommen bestimmt noch welche. Ich habe z.B. in der letzten Zeit noch keine bekommen. Wenn ich eins übrig habe, melde ich mich hier


----------



## dsdenni (2. Dezember 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Na ja, es kommen bestimmt noch welche. Ich habe z.B. in der letzten Zeit noch keine bekommen. Wenn ich eins übrig habe, melde ich mich hier


Dankeschön! 

Vielleicht ergatter ich auch so einen.

Edit: Nach 4 Min im Forum hab ich einen gefunden! Wahnsinn


----------



## neo3 (2. Dezember 2014)

Glückwunsch  
Kannst ja dann berichten, wenn es da ist


----------



## dsdenni (2. Dezember 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Kannst ja dann berichten, wenn es da ist


Muss jetzt hoffen das ich in den nächsten 23 Std mein ehemaliger Nachbar kommen kann  wegen PayPal


----------



## Leckrer (2. Dezember 2014)

Sich selbst nen Account zu machen wäre wohl zu schwer?


----------



## NuVirus (2. Dezember 2014)

Hab noch zwei Keys falls jmd will PN aber weniger als 24h gültig


----------



## Atent123 (2. Dezember 2014)

Laut der DHL sollte mein OnePlus One morgen kommen doch plötzlich kennt die DHL die tracking Nummer nicht mehr D:


----------



## Octobit (2. Dezember 2014)

Meins steht jetzt auf processing, wie lange hat's bei dir danach gedauert? Hab leider noch keine DHL Nummer, da bei mir der invite nicht ging und das dann wohl länger dauert. Ich hoffe ja mal auf Ende der Woche.


----------



## Atent123 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich komme leider durch ein Problem mit Strato e mails nicht mehr auf meinem Account ich habe die e-mail einen Tag nach der Bestellung bekommen.


----------



## Octobit (2. Dezember 2014)

Ok, da sieht man den Vorteil vom invite, bei mir sprang es heute Morgen erst auf processing.


----------



## Atent123 (2. Dezember 2014)

So die DHL kennt plötzlich wieder mein Paket


----------



## hendrosch (2. Dezember 2014)

Sehe ich das richtig das mein alter Rom samt Daten bestehen bleibt wenn ich Multirom installiere.
Nur Multirom selbst als Zip flshen (verändert nichts merkbar oder? Also löscht nix oder so?)
andere Recovery (macht ja keine probleme hab ich schon mal gemacht)
und kompatibler Kernel (das sowieso, obwohl ich von Ak letztens wider auf Stock bin viel hats aber eh nicht gebracht), wie ist der Franco?


----------



## dan954 (2. Dezember 2014)

Nö Multirom löscht nichts, trotzdem vorher immer Backup machen.


----------



## DrDave (2. Dezember 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Nö Multirom löscht nichts, trotzdem vorher immer Backup machen.



Jop, der Multirom Installer aus dem Play Store ist ziemlich gut und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## hendrosch (2. Dezember 2014)

Ok bin grad am backupen. 
Was macht der Installer was ich nicht auch kann? 
Kernel kann ich doch eh nur in der Recovery flashen oder?


----------



## dan954 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ist halt einfacher mit dem Installer und du kannst deine ROMs besser verwalten z.B. direkt ins andere booten aber geht natürlich auch ohne.


----------



## hendrosch (2. Dezember 2014)

Ok Danke werde Cr 5.0 mal antesten, will endlich lollipop 
Wenn es denn läd :/


----------



## neo3 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ähm! Vorsicht beim Kernel! Am besten selbst flashen und nicht über die App. Ich hab mir damit nen bootloop eingefangen! 

crDroid 5.0 als Primary gibt den Fehler aus, dass kein OS installiert sei.  

und noch ne kleine andere Frage: Hat jemand nen Tipp für nen schönes schlankes, "geradliniges" CM11 Theme?


----------



## Atent123 (2. Dezember 2014)

Wo bekommt man die CM Themes eigentlich her ?


----------



## dan954 (2. Dezember 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Ähm! Vorsicht beim Kernel! Am besten selbst flashen und nicht über die App. Ich hab mir damit nen bootloop eingefangen!
> 
> crDroid 5.0 als Primary gibt den Fehler aus, dass kein OS installiert sei.
> 
> und noch ne kleine andere Frage: Hat jemand nen Tipp für nen schönes schlankes, "geradliniges" CM11 Theme?


Die App flasht auch irgendeinen komischen Kernel der nicht kompatibel ist den würde ich auch dringends nicht installieren.

Ich fande Fi und Veu ganz hübsch und sind auch ziemlich "geradlinig"  kosten aber mein ich was, ansonsten kann ich immer Herathon empfehlen ist wohl eher rundlich.


			
				 Atent123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekommt man die CM Themes eigentlich her ?


Im Playstore oder im Cm Showcase oder du installierst dir die .apk's halt so


----------



## dan954 (2. Dezember 2014)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## neo3 (2. Dezember 2014)

Fi, Veu und Herathon hab ich schon 

Die gefallen mir! Ich wollte aber noch nen neues ausprobieren 

PS: Habe derzeit den boeffla kernel und bin ganz zufrieden, was die Akkulaufzeit angeht! Derzeit nutze ich aber keine speziellen Einstellungen, nur das Standard-Profil in der App.


----------



## hendrosch (3. Dezember 2014)

Hab den MultiRom jetzt manuell installiert der Manager klappt bei mir nicht, da ich in der build.prop Hammerhead (als Geräte Name) stehen hab, sonst klappt Screencast zum Chromecast nicht. 

Hat aber Problemlos geklappt, hab jetzt erstmal zum testen CM11S zum secondary kopiert und werde dann heute Mittag mal probieren CrDroid als Primary zu flashen.

Cr Droid 5 rennt, ich glaub CM11S wird jetzt nicht mehr viel genutzt


----------



## Atent123 (3. Dezember 2014)

Was ist eigentlich die Tempered Glas Schutzfolie vom One ? Ist das echtes Glas oder was  ist das ?


----------



## neo3 (3. Dezember 2014)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Temperglas+–+Wikipedia


----------



## hendrosch (3. Dezember 2014)

Nur zwei Probleme hab ich jetzt noch (bzw. jetzt erst) unter CM11S als zusätzlicher Rom hab ich weder WLAN noch Mobilfunk (Basband Version: & IMEI: Unbekannt)
Und unter lollipop bekommt keine App Root Rechte.


----------



## dan954 (3. Dezember 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Nur zwei Probleme hab ich jetzt noch (bzw. jetzt erst) unter CM11S als zusätzlicher Rom hab ich weder WLAN noch Mobilfunk (Basband Version: & IMEI: Unbekannt)
> Und unter lollipop bekommt keine App Root Rechte.


Wegen root-rechten versuche dir mal die aktuelle supersu version zu flashen, mit dem integrierten super user kriege ich auch keine root rechte.


----------



## neo3 (3. Dezember 2014)

Zu Root:

*edit* *ups - verlesen* 
Manche Lollipops haben zwar nen root-User, aber es gibt da wohl noch ordentlich Probleme! Wie dan sagt, sollte SuperSU in der aktuellsten Version funktionieren!

Zum WLAN: Das hatte ich auch schon. Welchen Kernel hast du genommen? Der muss unbedingt zu deiner ROM-Version passen!! Wenn der Kernel zu neu ist, kann es sein dass das WLAN nicht funktioniert. Ggf. mal Boeffla, AK und Franco durchtesten. Und immer die CM11*S* - Variante nehmen!!


----------



## hendrosch (3. Dezember 2014)

Also das Problem mit dem Root war ja eher klein, super su hätte ich auch probiert.
Wollte nur wissen obs an mir liegt oder ein genrelles Problem ist.

Zum zweiten Rom, das ist ja mein eigentliches Sys das ich vom Internel zum Multiboot kopiert hab, da hat auch alles geklappt bis ich den Internel mit Lollipop ersetzt hab.
Als kernel ist gerade AK030 (für CR Droid) und Ak77 für CM11S installiert ist der selbe mit dem es über einen Monat gut lief.
Was mich wundert ist das Das Baseband samt IMEI fehlt, aber eben nur beim zweit Rom.


----------



## neo3 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann leider gerade auch nicht nachschauen, da mein OPO eben einen Softbrick hatte und ich es über die ColorOS-Software retten musste 

Man, bin ich froh, dass ich in Foren auch Threads lese, die mich nicht in erster Linie was angehen, sonst hätte ich wohl losgeheult und  es nach China geschickt 

Jetzt schaue ich mir mal ColorOS an und werde wohl im Laufe des Abends / morgen wieder nen vernünftiges OS draufhauen. Auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass mir ColorOS (abgesehen von dem bunten Standard-Theme ^^)  ganz gut gefällt


----------



## Ebrithil (3. Dezember 2014)

Hey hat hier zufällig noch jemand ein Invite für mich?

Edit: Danke habe einen.


----------



## dan954 (4. Dezember 2014)

Weiß einer warum man auf der CrDroid-Seite die KitKat-ROMs nicht mehr downloaden kann sondern nur die Lollipop?


----------



## neo3 (4. Dezember 2014)

Nein, keine Ahnung! Finde ich aber auch nicht gut! Das letzte build habe ich leider auch nicht mehr da :-/

*edit*
Link gefunden:

crdroid-4.4.4-20141121-bacon

(Hatte ich zum glück selbst direkt bei AH gepostet ^^)


----------



## dsdenni (4. Dezember 2014)

War der Versand bei euch auch so Teuer? 20€ sind schon ein Happen wenn man bedenkt das viele dafür nur 5€ bezahlen mussten. 

Pending Shipment..


----------



## neo3 (4. Dezember 2014)

Lies mal ab hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...one-diskussionen-post6973718.html#post6973718


----------



## dsdenni (4. Dezember 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Lies mal ab hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...one-diskussionen-post6973718.html#post6973718



Alles klar!


----------



## Atent123 (4. Dezember 2014)

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis der OnePlus One Support antwortet ?


----------



## Octobit (4. Dezember 2014)

So, meins ist auch gestern schon angekommen  Ging also schneller als erwartet auch ohne invite. Das rooten lief auch ohne Probleme.

Mal eben zum OnePlus One Tempered Glass: Das Zubehör ist vollständig, Putztuch, Fusselsticker, Plättchen zum Luftblasen rausdrücken und noch zwei Sticker zum Anbringen.  Die Anbringung fand ich trotz der Sticker bei der alten Hartplastik-Folie von meinem Sony einfacher. Trotzdem hats gut geklappt, wenn man etwas Geduld mitgebracht hat. Die Zuschnitte sind bei mir ziemlich genau, viel Platz ist nicht am Rand. Ich hab alles aber staub- und blasenfrei hinbekommen. Ausschnitte gibt es zwei, einen für die Frontkamera und einen großen für den Lautsprecher und den danebenligenden Sensor. Vor allem letzterer hätte sich gerne nur auf den Lautsprecher beschränken dürfen, die Kamera hätte mMn auch kein eigenes Loch benötigt. Ansonsten hat sich sich die Folie anscheinend über Nacht noch ein wenig festgezogen. Insgesamt aber durchaus brauchbar.

Fragen wollte ich mal, wie ihr euer OPO schützt. Ein Case trägt mir eigentlich zu dick auf und verdeckt die schöne Rückseite, eine Tasche könnte mit der Rückseite Probleme machen beim Reinstecken und Rausziehen und ob ein Bumper schützt ich weiß nicht.

@Atent123: Ich hab leider keine Erfahrungen mit dem Support.


----------



## hendrosch (4. Dezember 2014)

Hab nur das Tempered Glass drauf.
Allerdings ist eine Ecke (nur die Kante) mitlerweile auch nicht mehr "rau gummiert" sondern blanker Kunststoff. 
Im auto ists mir mal untern Stitz oder so gerutscht, der Metallrahmen hat jetzt ne kleine Macke, aber ich bereue es nicht es ohne Zusätzlichen Schutz zu nutzen.
Hab aber noch einen Metall Bumper von Ebay den ich abern ur mal zum gucken montiert hatte.

CrDroid 5 hat auch noch ein paar Bugs, die Softkeys sind dauerhaft beleuchtet wenn sie aktiviert sind.
Es ent-rooted sich andauernd wieder und die Kamera kalppt nicht.
Dazu kommt das es im Multiboot das Baseband so verändert das es unter CM11S (vermutlich generell unter kk) nicht nutzbar ist.
Ich werde deshalb morgen wieder zurück zu KK wechseln auch wenn Lollipop einfach stimmig und sehr flott ist.


----------



## Paradoxium (5. Dezember 2014)

Habe eben das zweite oneplus wieder in der hand gehabt. War locker 14 Tage an ohne reboot.

Dann rebootet, nach restart gesehen dass update verfügbar ist. Update geladen, auf Update installieren geklickt, jetzt nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm und beleuchtete Tasten unter dem Bildschirm.

Hat einer eine idee? Btw. ich habe keine Ahnung welche Tasten ich drücken muss um ins boot Menü zu kommen / kann ich irgendwie den Strom kappen? Bei meinem S3 war bei ähnlichem Problem Akku ziehen und gut. Wie mach ich das beim OPO?


----------



## neo3 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe leider gerade keine Zeit. 

Power-Button länger gedrückt halten = ausschalten
Power + Vol down = restart ins recovery
Power + Vol up = restart in fastboot

Ansonsten mal nen bisschen länger an den Strom hängen!

Wenn das alles nicht klappt,  hast du evtl. den bekannten Softbrick, den ich auch hatte (wobei da auch gar nichts mehr geleuchtet hat) Ne Anleitung dazu findest du hier:

[How-To] Soft-Brick und wie man diesen behebt - Android-Hilfe.de

Diskussion dazu:
[How-To] Soft-Brick und wie man ihn behebt - Diskussionen - Android-Hilfe.de

Am besten mal im OPO-Forum umhören. Ich bin heute Abend wieder da. Falls du nicht weiterkommst, meld dich mal per pn!


----------



## dsdenni (5. Dezember 2014)

Wie sah der Bestellverlauf bei euch aus? Hab vorgestern geordert und es steht noch auf Pending Shipment


----------



## dan954 (5. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir stand auch noch pending shipment als das Handy schon verschickt war, die Versandbenachrichtigung kam erst als es da war 
Mal ne andere Frage, gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit das autocorrect deutsch und englisch korrigiert?


----------



## neo3 (6. Dezember 2014)

Bei der Standard Tastatur weiß ich es nicht, aber bei Swift key geht es definitiv.


----------



## Octobit (6. Dezember 2014)

Unter Sprache und Eingabe auf die AOSP Tastatur Optionen und dann ist das die oberste Option Eingabesprachen


----------



## dan954 (7. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar, danke  
Nutze zurzeit Euphoria-OS (ist quasi der Nachfolger von Mahdi) und mit der der neuen 5.0.1 Version ist die Akkulaufzeit endlich vernünftig komme jetzt auf knapp 5h DOT bei 30% verbleibend.


----------



## n0b0dY (9. Dezember 2014)

Moin 
hat noch wer einen Invite über?
Würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## rbeldackdragon (9. Dezember 2014)

hallo 

hat vielleicht wer nen Invite für mich ? 
egal welche version

mfg rbeldackdragon


----------



## Nexxo (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage.
Ich habe ein One bestellt und bekommen und habe mich wahnsinnig gefreut, aber einen Tag nach Erhalt habe ich feststellen müssen, dass mein Handy eine Linie von toten subpixel hat.
Diese Linie ist etwa 4,5 lang, sprich mindestens 600 pixel, was nicht akzeptabel ist. Ich habe also ein Ticket erstellt, weil ich es zurückschicken wollte, um ein neues zu bekommen.
Das ticket habe ich am 30. November eröffnet, ich habe aber immernoch keine Antwort.

Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich machen könnte?

Gruß Nexxo


----------



## neo3 (10. Dezember 2014)

@ Invite-Anfragen:
Es gibt das OPO jetzt wieder *ohne Invite* zu kaufen!!!! Aber nur so lange der Vorrat reicht (oder OP Bock auf die Aktion hat ^^)

https://oneplus.net/



@Nexxo: nein, leider keine Idee. Es dauert wohl bis zu zwei Wochen, bis der Support sich das erste Mal meldet. Wenn das aber dann passiert ist, soll es aber angeblich zügig und freundlich funktionieren. Also gedulde dich vielleicht noch ein paar Tage - auch wenn es schwer ist 


@dan: Kann Euphoria denn was besonderes, was andere L-Ports nicht können?


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

Nö nicht wirklich aber der eingebaute Superuser funktioniert zur Abwechslung mal


----------



## neo3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hehe... 

Na ja, die SuperSU-zip liegt eh in meinem flash-Ordner, von daher ist das kein ausschlaggebendes Kriterium  ^^ 

Ich habe derzeit Temasek drauf, aber noch nicht wirklich angeschaut. Was ich ganz nett fand, ist das Wetter in der Statusbar


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab im Moment auch wieder die neue CrDroid drauf ist immer noch mein Lieblingsrom 

Funktioniert die Hw-Keys Beleuchtung mit Temasek vernünftig oder schalten die sich auch manchmal nicht ab?


----------



## neo3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Habe ich noch nicht drauf geachtet. Ich finde es immer etwas doof, ne ROM ordentlich zu testen, weil ich dann kein whatsapp und threema nutzen kann 
Von daher teste ich es später vielleicht mal


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja, testen ist immer blöd 
Aber warum kannst du kein Whatsapp und Threema nutzten?


----------



## neo3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Man muss doch immer die Nummer verifizieren, oder? 
D.h. wenn ich zwischen zwei ROMs mehrmals hin und her wechsele, weil ich meine 2ndary ja nicht komplett einrichte, müsste ich das jedes mal machen?! 

Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## DrDave (10. Dezember 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Man muss doch immer die Nummer verifizieren, oder?
> D.h. wenn ich zwischen zwei ROMs mehrmals hin und her wechsele, weil ich meine 2ndary ja nicht komplett einrichte, müsste ich das jedes mal machen?!
> 
> Oder liege ich da falsch?



Sollte doch nicht das Problem sein, kurzerhand die Nummer zu verifizieren und die SMS zu empfangen.
Whatsapp sollte dann auch das Backup erkennen und deine letzten Nachrichten laden.
Einmal pro rom sollte doch aber reichen oder?


----------



## neo3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich teste das mal.  Es hängt davon ab, ob whatsapp das Gerät erkennt (Hardware) oder ob die Software einbezogen wird. Wenn man es auf einem anderen Gerät startet ist es doch auf dem alten deaktiviert, oder irre ich? 

Und bei customs hatte ich oft Probleme, weil die automatische Verifizierung nicht geklappt hat und ich es über einen Anruf machen musste. 

Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich zeit habe, teste ich es mal


----------



## dan954 (10. Dezember 2014)

neo3 schrieb:


> Man muss doch immer die Nummer verifizieren, oder?
> D.h. wenn ich zwischen zwei ROMs mehrmals hin und her wechsele, weil ich meine 2ndary ja nicht komplett einrichte, müsste ich das jedes mal machen?!
> 
> Oder liege ich da falsch?


Ja du hast natürlich Recht, hab ich ganz vergessen . Das ist unteranderem auch der Grund warum ich kein Multirom mehr nutzte und da es ja auch so Probleme gibt.


neo3 schrieb:


> Wenn man es auf einem anderen Gerät startet ist es doch auf dem alten deaktiviert, oder irre ich?


Ja so war das bei mir auch immer, sehr nervig das ganze


----------



## DrDave (10. Dezember 2014)

Es sagt zwar immer "uh böse custom rom installiert" , aber die Auto Authentifizierung ging trotzdem immer bei mir. 
Gute Frage, an was es erkannt wird, probiere es einfach aus wenn du zeitlich dazu kommst. Ich warte noch, bevor ich auf den lollipop Zug aufspringe.


----------



## neo3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte eben wieder ein Problem mit meinem Akku... Jetzt weiß ich nicht woran es liegt. Ich hoffe es ist nur Software bedingt. Aber ein bisschen Angst macht mir das. 

Ich überlege stark, zu Stock cm11s zu gehen. Hatte ja vor ein paar Tagen schon mal das Problem dass ich über colorOS flashen resetten musste... 

Daher ist mir gerade whatsapp etwas egal  

Gibt es eine sehr (!!) stabile 4.4.4 custom Rom, die empfehlenswert ist? PA vielleicht?


----------



## hendrosch (10. Dezember 2014)

Sieht doch sehr nach SW Problem aus, denn in dem Zeitraum in dem es so schnell leer ging war es dauerhaft aktiv.
Würde das auch am ehsten auf ne App schieben, gibt da irgendeine mit der man sich anzeigen lassen kann welche App an wie vielen/langen Wakelocks schuld ist.


----------



## DrDave (10. Dezember 2014)

Was sagt der wakelock detektor?


----------



## neo3 (10. Dezember 2014)

Den hatte ich nicht drauf  werde ich gleich nachholen  

Komisch ist nur, dass es seit dem letzten Mal gar nicht aufgetreten ist und der Verlauf ganz normal war. Und dann ist es heute wieder so aus dem Nichts passiert... Aber WLD wird mir da bestimmt weiterhelfen.

**Updat.e.dit**

Nur zur Info: WLD hat nichts Außergewöhnliches angezeigt... (Zumindest wenn ich alles richtig interpretiert habe ^^). Bin jetzt mal auf Temasek 5.0.1 v2.4 unterwegs. Gefällt mir so gut, dass ich mal alle Apps eingerichtet habe. 

Zu WhatsApp & Threema: Installation / Verifikation hat bei mir jetzt problemlos geklappt. Ich habe einfach Backups in meinem alten ROM gemacht und konnte diese dann ohne weiteres im als secondary Rom (multiROM) installierten Temasek 2.4 laden. DAS ist der Vorteil an multiROM. Der Datenspeicher wird gemeinsam genutzt, sodass man sich nicht um Dateien und Co kümmern muss. Sehr angenehm! Mal sehen, wann ich ein 5er crDroid testen werde. Habe gelesen, dass multiROM wohl irgendwann unterstützt werden soll, er weiß nur noch nicht wann...


----------



## zamboango (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Liebe Leute, 
Ich bin momentan auf der akribischen Suche nach einem Code für ein OnePlus One mit 64GB. Vielleicht kann ja einer von euch mir bei meiner Suche helfen? Im Moment erinnert die Situation wirklich an die sprichwörtliche Nadel im Heuhaufen. 
Danke im Vorraus, 
zamboango


----------



## neo3 (15. Dezember 2014)

Momentan gibt es wohl leider sehr wenige bis keine Invites... Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch mal eine Aktion bei der man keines benötigt.


----------



## Nexxo (18. Dezember 2014)

Langsam habe ich wirklich den Eindruck, dass der support mich nur hinhalten will.
Mein Display ist defekt ( 4,5 cm lange Linie von toten subpixeln (rot)).

Habe dem support geschrieben, dann passierte erstmal 15 Tage nichts.
Dann sollte ich ihnen ein Video von dem Fehler schicken und sollte zusätzlich zeigen, welche Version ich installiert habe, was die aktuelle war.
Das habe ich gemacht und nun bekam ich als Antwort "Please try to update your device to OTA 44s if possible, let me know if the issue persists."

Langsam habe ich das gefühl, die wollen mich verarschen. Das ist ein Hardwaredefekt, sind die zu dumm das zu verstehen. 
Ich habe mein Ticket vor 19 Tagen eröffnet, langsam bin ich wirklich sauer.

Wollte das nur mal loswerden. So einen schlechten support habe ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## DrDave (20. Dezember 2014)

Hab heute mal wieder einen Invite bekommen, bitte melden wer noch Bedarf hat. Ich wähle bei mehreren aus.


----------



## Kalmar (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ihr, hab aktuell auch ein paar Invites. Meldet euch!


----------



## dan954 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe auch wieder 3 Invites, bei Interesse melden


----------



## MistaKrizz (26. Dezember 2014)

Wie siehts denn bei denen aus die an Heiligabend ihr opo bestellt haben? (bzw. gibts hier überhaupt welche? )
Auch wenn immernoch Weihnachtsfeiertage sind, würde ich doch gerne wissen ob bei irgendeinem sich der status von "pending shipment" auf "processing" geändert hat  bzw. wie lange das allgemein bei jedem gedauert hat.
Ich weis, vorfreude ist die schönste freude und warten ist gold, aber ich will doch eindlich mein neues handy in der hand halten 


MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## preamp (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe damals an einem Freitag der hier Feiertag war bestellt. Auf Processing umgesprungen ist es an dem darauffolgenden Montag und an dem Mittwoch konnte ich es in meinen Händen halten  
Ich denke also, dass es bei dir heute oder Montag losgeschickt wird und du es dann nächste Woche bis spätestens Mittwoch haben dürftest


----------



## MistaKrizz (26. Dezember 2014)

Sowas ist doch immer schön zu hören 



MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## preamp (26. Dezember 2014)

Im Übrigen ist es so, dass wenn der Status auf der OnePlus Seite auf "Proscessing" umspringt, das Handy dort versandt wurde. Zumindest konnte ich das bei mir mit der Sendungsverfolgung so nachvollziehen.
Die eigentliche Versand E-Mail kam aber auch erst an dem Mittwoch, also dann als es schon fast bei mir war


----------



## dsdenni (26. Dezember 2014)

preamp schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist es so, dass wenn der Status auf der OnePlus Seite auf "Proscessing" umspringt, das Handy dort versandt wurde. Zumindest konnte ich das bei mir mit der Sendungsverfolgung so nachvollziehen.
> Die eigentliche Versand E-Mail kam aber auch erst an dem Mittwoch, also dann als es schon fast bei mir war



Hab nie ne E-Mail bekommen  
Aber unter Accounts kam sofort nr Sendungsnummer als es auf Processing schaltete.


----------



## preamp (26. Dezember 2014)

Ok, auch gut 
Von wo wurde dein OPO denn versendet ? Meins kam aus England, weswegen ich die Sendungsnummer die ich dann bekam auch nur unter DHL UK verfolgen konnte. Vielleicht liegt das mit der Mail auch am Versandort


----------



## dsdenni (26. Dezember 2014)

Meins kam auch aus London hab dann alles schön mit DHL UK Tracking verfolgt


----------



## preamp (26. Dezember 2014)

Dann hattest du wohl Pech mit der Mail 
Aber solange deins heile angekommen ist, ist ja alles gut 
Ich hatte aber auch leider das "Glück" den ganzen Tag aufs Päckchen zu warten, da der Postbote leider erst abends kam :S


----------



## dsdenni (26. Dezember 2014)

preamp schrieb:


> Dann hattest du wohl Pech mit der Mail
> Aber solange deins heile angekommen ist, ist ja alles gut
> Ich hatte aber auch leider das "Glück" den ganzen Tag aufs Päckchen zu warten, da der Postbote leider erst abends kam :S



 
Ist alles super mit dem Handy  
Habs am 3. bestellt und am 12 ist es angekommen. Durfte es aber erst Weihnachten auspacken


----------



## preamp (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab es Mitte Oktober mir selber "geschenkt". Ich konnte nicht mehr bis Weihnachten warten 
Die Vorfreude war da schon groß genug


----------



## dsdenni (26. Dezember 2014)

Glaub ich wohl ging mir genauso als der Postbote kam *.*


----------



## preamp (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich stell es mir dann aber noch schlimmer vor, noch 2 Wochen bis Weihnachten warten zu müssen  
Aber inzwischen ist es ja soweit, dass es ausgepackt ist


----------



## MistaKrizz (27. Dezember 2014)

Wo wurde bei euch denn die Sendungsnummer angezeigt?


MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## preamp (27. Dezember 2014)

Unter "My Orders", dann runterscrollen und "Track your order" anklicken dann öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit der Verfolgung


----------



## MistaKrizz (27. Dezember 2014)

Und wenns da noch kein "Track your order" gibt? Mein status steht auf "processing"



MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## Octobit (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte auch keine tracking nummer und es kam glaube ich 2 Tage nach "processing"


----------



## preamp (27. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es auf Processing steht, kann es zwar sein, dass es schon verschickt ist, aber ne Verfolgungsnummer wird noch nicht angezeigt  Die wird erst angezeigt wenn du die Versandmail hast bzw. der Status auf Shipped steht


----------



## MistaKrizz (27. Dezember 2014)

ok, danke 


MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## Phantom17 (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ich wollte fragen, ob vlt. noch jemand einen Invite übrig hätte. Da ich mir gerne ein OPO kaufen würde und die letzte Verkaufsaktion verpasst habe.


----------



## neo3 (29. Dezember 2014)

Schau mal hier: [INVITES] NUR Angebote von Usern für User erlaubt! - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## NuVirus (29. Dezember 2014)

Gibts eigl schon Info wann offiziell Android 5 erscheint fürs Opo?


----------



## dsdenni (29. Dezember 2014)

Nicht wirklich aber man schätzt  das es entweder Januar kommt, oder spätestens Februar.
Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit 44S  
Muss mal aber verschiedene Kernel zum experimentieren ausprobieren und TWRP mal draufknallen. Ohne fühlt es sich komisch an


----------



## dan954 (29. Dezember 2014)

Angeblich sollten die ersten Nigtlies im Dezember kommen aber bis jetzt gibts noch nichts.


----------



## MistaKrizz (30. Dezember 2014)

So, heute sprang der status auf "complete" und ich hatte die Tracking-email in meiner inbox.
Das OPO wird aus London-Heathrow versand, gestern um 9 uhr frühs ist die Sendungsinformation eingegangen.
Ich hoffe mal dass ich mein neues Handy noch bis zum 6.1 in meinen händen halten kann 


MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## dsdenni (30. Dezember 2014)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> So, heute sprang der status auf "complete" und ich hatte die Tracking-email in meiner inbox.
> Das OPO wird aus London-Heathrow versand, gestern um 9 uhr frühs ist die Sendungsinformation eingegangen.
> Ich hoffe mal dass ich mein neues Handy noch bis zum 6.1 in meinen händen halten kann
> 
> ...



Das wird schon! Ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## MistaKrizz (30. Dezember 2014)

MFG
MistaKrizz


----------



## Paradoxium (1. Januar 2015)

Hi,

Ich hab nochmal drei Opo invites die je eine Stunde gültig sind. Wer eine will, pn.


----------



## Leckrer (2. Januar 2015)

5.0 Nightlies gibts schon seit Anfang Dezember. Mein Kumpel hat eins am Laufen.


----------



## dan954 (2. Januar 2015)

Offiziell gibt es noch keine Nightlies von CM. Gestern ist eine Alpha-Build von Oneplus eigenem ROM rausgekommen, ist wohl im Moment nur stock aosp und ziemlich buggy.


----------



## Leckrer (2. Januar 2015)

Ach du meinst CM. Ne ich meine einfach nur Stock 5.0 mit Google Apps und so. CM12 hat noch keiner gesichtet soweit ich weiß.


----------



## DrDave (3. Januar 2015)

CM12 ist noch im alpha Status, weshalb es keine nightlies gibt. 
Bei XDA tummeln sich aber schon viele CM12 builds, die sind auch schon stable genug, damit man sie als im Alltag nutzen kann. 
Ich kann den CM12 Build von temasek empfehlen. 
Läuft bei mir, wie immer mit AK kernel im Multirom.


----------



## raceandsound (5. Januar 2015)

sodale, meine Freundin braucht jetzt auch ein neues Handy.
Werden noch immer OPO´s mit gelbem Streifen am Display ausgeliefert, oder haben sie das jetzt in den Griff bekommen?
Wenn nicht wird es sonst ein HTC Desire 510/820 oder LG G2...


----------



## DrDave (5. Januar 2015)

Die OPOs in meinem Freundeskreis sind alle gut.
Soweit mir bekannt war es auch nur ein anfängliches Problem, wenn der Kleber nicht ganz durchgehärtet war, bei einigen hat sich das dann auch von selbst gelegt, wenn das Gerät warm wurde bzw. der Sonne ausgesetzt wurde, aber natürlich trotzdem nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## dan954 (5. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch zwei OPOs in der Familie und auch hier keine Probleme.


----------



## dsdenni (5. Januar 2015)

Auch keine Probleme hier!


----------



## NuVirus (5. Januar 2015)

Hab heute Vormittag nen Invite (24h gültig) bekommen falls den einer braucht melden, ich will aber noch bis 23-24 Uhr warten ob nen nicht nen Freund haben will aber könnt euch gerne schon melden per PN dann bekomme ich es direkt mit.

Kann auch nix negatives berichten außer das Google Music sich sofort beim Start aufhängt.


----------



## killer196 (7. Januar 2015)

Hätte n inv hier. Bei Interesse PN  ( noch ca 11Std gültig)


----------



## raceandsound (7. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Infos wegen dem OPO!


----------



## Octobit (8. Januar 2015)

Hab auch noch drei bekommen, sind noch 6 Tage gültig, bei Interesse PN


----------



## Venom89 (8. Januar 2015)

Habe heute meines bekommen. Super teil  
Lieferung ging auch recht flott (Montag Nacht bestellt).

Leider ist meine Tasche noch nicht da, deswegen bleibt es vorerst Zuhause


----------



## hendrosch (8. Januar 2015)

Ach was. Mein einziger Schutz ist ein Display Schutz (Glas).
Ein bisschen vorsichtig sollte man natürlich sein, aber hatte noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Octobit (8. Januar 2015)

Bei mir auch, hab es auch einmal vom nachttisch geworfen, aber nix zu sehen[emoji2]


----------



## -sori- (8. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht es beim Opo allgemein mit der Verarbeitung aus?


----------



## DrDave (8. Januar 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> Wie sieht es beim Opo allgemein mit der Verarbeitung aus?


Hab nichts großartiges zu beanstanden.
Würde es über meinem S4 ansiedeln


----------



## dan954 (8. Januar 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> Wie sieht es beim Opo allgemein mit der Verarbeitung aus?


Auch nichts zu beanstanden. Nichts knirscht, knarzt und alles passt.


----------



## dsdenni (8. Januar 2015)

-sori- schrieb:


> Wie sieht es beim Opo allgemein mit der Verarbeitung aus?



Alles perfekt!!


----------



## DrDave (8. Januar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Auch nichts zu beanstanden. Nichts knirscht, knarzt und alles passt.


Wenn ich im unteren Drittel (Cyanogenmod Schriftzug) drücke, dann knarzt es schon leicht, der restliche Bereich ist unauffällig.


----------



## -sori- (8. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht es mit der Haptik aus? Habe momentan das Z1 und überlege mir den Wechsel sobald es den Geist aufgibt. Vorallem: Ich habe das Smartphone immer dabei und behandle es nicht gerade als wäre es ein Goldschatz; ich habe es auch schonmal gegen Bäume geworfen (blinde Wut) würde das Opo sowas auch überleben ohne einen Displaybruch? Kratzer sind mir relativ egal.


----------



## Octobit (9. Januar 2015)

Meins knarzt nicht, das einzige was mich ein wenig stört sind das überstehende Display und Hauptkameramodul.
Ehrlich gesagt bezweifel ich, das normale handys für gegen Bäume werfen konzipiert sind  Da kann jedes je nach Aufprallwinkel etc zerspringen. 
Vielleicht wäre dann ein "Outdoor" -Handy was für dich, das von CAT sieht stabil aus


----------



## -sori- (9. Januar 2015)

Ja, Normalzustand ist es nicht wirklich ^^ einen 1m Sturz auf Asphalt sollte allerdings schon aushalten können.


----------



## neo3 (9. Januar 2015)

Wie ist eigentlich so der stand bei euch was ROMs angeht? Wie seid ihr unterwegs?

Ich habe gerade Temasek in v3.8 drauf und möchte nicht updaten, weil mir die aktuellen Versionen laut xda-beiträgen zu instabil sind / zu viele problemchen haben.


----------



## DrDave (9. Januar 2015)

Habe bei mir letztens auch mal Lollipop als primary gesetzt und habe Temasek V4.6 SM und AK 80 laufen. Die Akkulaufzeit ist verglichen mit den KK Roms nicht der burner, zumindest bei mir. 
Werde nach dem Ladezyklus mal LP Crdroid testen.


----------



## dan954 (9. Januar 2015)

neo3 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich so der stand bei euch was ROMs angeht? Wie seid ihr unterwegs?
> 
> Ich habe gerade Temasek in v3.8 drauf und möchte nicht updaten, weil mir die aktuellen Versionen laut xda-beiträgen zu instabil sind / zu viele problemchen haben.


Ich war lange Zeit mit Euphoria unterwegs, hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen und war stabil.
Seit paar Tagen bin ich auf den offiziellen Cm-5.0-Nightlies, bis jetzt keine Problemchen gehabt, an Feautures mangelt es jedoch im Moment noch.


----------



## DrDave (9. Januar 2015)

Ist jetzt doch BlissPop mit Boeffla Kernel geworden


----------



## rbeldackdragon (10. Januar 2015)

Hab noch nen invite braucht wer einen?


----------



## DrDave (12. Januar 2015)

Bin gestern zufällig auf folgende HWBot Challenge gestolpert und wollte mal fragen, ob hier auch schon jmd. experimentiert hat.
Aktuell komme ich nicht wirklich weiter um noch mehr Punkte zu ergattern.
Aktuelles Setup Temasek SM V4.7 + Boeffla Kernel SM = 3676PPS
Habt ihr schon mal damit gespielt?


----------



## Preisi (12. Januar 2015)

Du bist zweiter?! Grats!


----------



## hendrosch (12. Januar 2015)

Ich hab leider nur 2856PPS und bin damit um die Platz 20, aber hab auch momentan alles @ Stock


----------



## DrDave (12. Januar 2015)

Preisi schrieb:


> Du bist zweiter?! Grats!


Ja, aber bekanntlich ist der zweite nun mal der erste Verlierer
Mehr hab ich auch nicht hinbekommen, das ganze lief schon mit performance Governor mit 2,88GHz auf den 4 cores

Mit CM11s und CrDroid CM11 hab ich jeweils auch mit Boeffla Kernel weniger Punkte bekommen...


----------



## dan954 (12. Januar 2015)

Hab auch mal getestet mit CM12 alles @stock, aber leider nur 3208 Punkte und 9. Platz. 

*Edit:* Mit Ak-Kernel und übertakten waren 3605 max. und Platz 3 drin. 
Wie zum Geier kriegt man bitte 3970 hin? 

Grade auch erfolgreich geschafft das OPO mit einem softbrick zu versehen


----------



## neo3 (14. Januar 2015)

Sodele, hier noch mal ne kurze Anmerkung zum Support: 

Ich habe um 14:37 Uhr dem Support geschrieben, wieso ich denn bei der Bestellung für mein Bambus Cover keine Tracking-Nummer bekommen habe. Um 15:29 Uhr hatte ich schon ne ausführliche Antwort. (Pakete bis 500 Gramm bekommen keine Tracking-Nummer).

Abgesehen davon bin ich seit gestern auf Temasek 4.9 @ boeffla 13.0 beta2 im MultiROM unterwegs und bin echt begeistert. Keinerlei Probleme mit dem neuen Modem und das OPO rennt wie Sau


----------



## MisterLaggy (15. Januar 2015)

Hab gestern endlich mein OPO aus der Display-Reparatur zurück bekommen. Es ist übrigens ein komplett neues (hatte vorher auch noch Kratzer am Gehäuse etc).


----------



## dan954 (16. Januar 2015)

Was habt ihr eigentlich für Erfahrungen mit anderen USB-Kabel außer dem originalen gemacht? 
Bei mir lädt das OPO mit anderen Kabeln sehr langsam oder gar nicht.

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 2., dass ich ins Auto legen kann um das OPO aufladen zu können,
könnt ihr da irgendwas empfehlen was genauso schnell lädt?


----------



## dsdenni (16. Januar 2015)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Hab gestern endlich mein OPO aus der Display-Reparatur zurück bekommen. Es ist übrigens ein komplett neues (hatte vorher auch noch Kratzer am Gehäuse etc).



Wieviel hat es denn gekostet wenn ich fragen darf? 

@dan nimm ein originales OPO Kabel oder ein Kabel das für das Laden von bis zu 2 Ampere geeingnet ist.


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Januar 2015)

Es hat 147 € gekostet.


----------



## dsdenni (16. Januar 2015)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Es hat 147 € gekostet.



Ein 8GB Moto G ist für den Preis drinne  

Ist schon ein happen, zum Glück hab ich gleich ein Case draufgepackt. Tempered Glass folgt auch noch )

Wie ist dir das denn passiert und oder hattest Schutz/kein Schutz?


----------



## MisterLaggy (16. Januar 2015)

Kein Schutz und beim Joggen aus der Tasche gefallen. Jetzt hab ich auch ne Hülle.


----------



## neo3 (18. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dan954 (18. Januar 2015)

Da wird man ja richtig neidisch. 
Was sagts du zur Haptik von dem Bambus, liegt das genau so sicher in der Hand wie das Sandstone?


----------



## neo3 (18. Januar 2015)

Es fühlt sich definitiv nach Bambus und hochwertig an! Aber natürlich merkt man, dass es nicht ganz naturbelassen - sprich lackiert - ist.  
*edit* Ich hatte Angst davor, dass das Plastik billig aussieht, aber es ist für mich in Ordnung. Fällt kaum auf, ich denke auch, weil ich wohl ein recht dunkles weniger gelbliches Exemplar bekommen habe. 

Es liegt definitiv nicht so sicher in der Hand wie das Sandstone, da kommt für mich außer TPU Cases bislang nichts dran. Es hat aber einen größeren Reibungswiderstand als das weiße Cover oder ein LG G3 / HTC M8. 

btw: Es waren SIM-Einschübe für Nano-SIM und Micro-SIM dabei. Habe es dank einem netten Android-Hilfe-User direkt bei OPO bestellen können. 

Weiterhin der Hinweis: Am *Dienstag, den 20. Januar* kann man das OPO zwischen *19 und 21 Uhr *GMT (müsste *20 bis 22 Uhr DEUTSCHER Zeit* entsprechen!) *ohne Invite* kaufen: https://oneplus.net/de/jan20


----------



## dsdenni (18. Januar 2015)

Benutzt jemand die CM12 Nightlys? 

Ich bin zufrieden mit damit, bis auf die Akkulaufzeit. Overnightdrain von 70 auf 58% (im Flugmodus wohlgemerkt) und auch wenn das Handy zwischendurch nichts verbrauchen sollte zieht es immer einige % 
Das war mit 44s besser da hatte ich nähmlich 0% overnightdrain


Vielleicht hilft ja ein Custom Kernel. Kann da jemand einen empfehlen?


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Januar 2015)

Auf meinem S3 tut der Boeffla-Kernel nen guten Job, abgesehen davon, dass ich mir mit ambitionierten Einstellungen das Originalladegerät zerstört habe 
Downloads OnePlus One - Boeffla-Kernel for Samsung Galaxy S3 and n8010


----------



## dsdenni (18. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Auf meinem S3 tut der Boeffla-Kernel nen guten Job, abgesehen davon, dass ich mir mit ambitionierten Einstellungen das Originalladegerät zerstört habe
> Downloads OnePlus One - Boeffla-Kernel for Samsung Galaxy S3 and n8010



Achja.. D


Sieht aber nicht so aus als würde es da einen Kernel für die offizielen CM12 Nightlys


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Januar 2015)

Ich wollt noch nicht mit den Undervoltversuchen aus Langeweile in den Thread einsteigen 
Ich schätze aber bald eher, dass das Betriebssystem noch nicht ordentlich optimiert ist und somit unnötige Hintergrundprozesse laufen, etc. 
Omnirom hat bei mir zum Beispiel permanent die SD-Karte gescannt, was nicht so super für die Akkulaufzeit war.


----------



## dsdenni (18. Januar 2015)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich wollt noch nicht mit den Undervoltversuchen aus Langeweile in den Thread einsteigen
> Ich schätze aber bald eher, dass das Betriebssystem noch nicht ordentlich optimiert ist und somit unnötige Hintergrundprozesse laufen, etc.
> Omnirom hat bei mir zum Beispiel permanent die SD-Karte gescannt, was nicht so super für die Akkulaufzeit war.



Das wird es wohl sein nur haben andere User mit den Nightlys auch bessere, nahezu 44s gemäße Akkulaufzeiten gehabt


----------



## DrDave (18. Januar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Achja.. D
> 
> 
> Sieht aber nicht so aus als würde es da einen Kernel für die offizielen CM12 Nightlys



AK Kernel und den Boeffla Kernel hab ich beide schon abwechselnd auf einem CM12 based Rom, in meinem Falle BlissPop genutzt und lief ohne Probleme.
Die Akkulaufzeit wird auch immer besser, bzw. habe ich auch gelesen, dass die SaberMod Roms tendenziell mehr verbrauch haben als die, die mit der normalen Toolchain kompiliert wurden.

Auch wenn vlt. OT, aber wie kann man sich das Ladegerät zerstören?


----------



## dan954 (18. Januar 2015)

Ich nutze auch die CM12 Nightlys und habe keine Probleme mit dem Standbyverbrauch. Customkernel kannst du mal den Ak testen der hat in der neuen Version meine ich auch nicht mehr den nervigen Gelbstich.
Falls du noch nicht hast würde ich auch mal Wakelock-Detector + Greenify installieren und gucken ob da eventuell irgendwas faul ist.


DrDave schrieb:


> Auch wenn vlt. OT, aber wie kann man sich das Ladegerät zerstören?


Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## dsdenni (18. Januar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch die CM12 Nightlys und habe keine Probleme mit dem Standbyverbrauch. Customkernel kannst du mal den Ak testen der hat in der neuen Version meine ich auch nicht mehr den nervigen Gelbstich.
> Falls du noch nicht hast würde ich auch mal Wakelock-Detector + Greenify installieren und gucken ob da eventuell irgendwas faul ist.
> 
> Würde mich auch interessieren.



Ich werd morgen mal den AK Kernel installieren, danke!


----------



## neo3 (18. Januar 2015)

Ist greenify eigentlich leicht / selbsterklärend anzuwenden? Habe es noch nie benutzt.


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Januar 2015)

Greenify ist easy beasy . Nix dolles
Mit der bezahlversion kann man auch systemapps greenifyn


----------



## neo3 (18. Januar 2015)

Alles klar, dann teste ich das gleich mal. Habe nämlich keine Zeit, mich groß irgendwo einzuarbeiten


----------



## Kenny- (21. Januar 2015)

Ich frag nur ungern, aber da mir mein S2 gestern zu nichte ging. Von euch niemand hat keiner ein Invite? Gestern konnte man es ohne kaufen, aber das habe ich zu spät bemerkt.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Januar 2015)

Ich hab den neuesten AK Kernel drauf + Nightly von heute. Aber ich kann nirgends wo meine CPU Frequenz einstellen etc. Wie es in dem Kernel auch beschrieben steht 
Kennt ihr ne Lösung?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (21. Januar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ich hab den neuesten AK Kernel drauf + Nightly von heute. Aber ich kann nirgends wo meine CPU Frequenz einstellen etc. Wie es in dem Kernel auch beschrieben steht
> Kennt ihr ne Lösung?
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist da auch falsch.
Am besten du flashst in der Recovery noch UKM, zu finden auf der AK Seite
Dann müsstest du dir im Playstore noch Synapse installieren, über dass du dann Zugriff auf alle Features des AK Kernels hast.


----------



## dsdenni (21. Januar 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Du bist da auch falsch.
> Am besten du flashst in der Recovery noch UKM, zu finden auf der AK Seite
> Dann müsstest du dir im Playstore noch Synapse installieren, über dass du dann Zugriff auf alle Features des AK Kernels hast.



Aaachsoo, ok kenne das vom alten Handy nur so^^


----------



## neo3 (22. Januar 2015)

Habe zwei Invites zu vergeben. Bitte PN an mich! Sind noch etwas über 20 Stunden gültig!


----------



## XCM_MCX (22. Januar 2015)

Hi, 
ich melde mich nun auch mal wieder, weil ich gerne eure Meinung zu den zwei folgenden TPU-Hüllen für das OPO hören, bzw. lesen  würde...

Diztronic Full Matte Black Flexible TPU Case for: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Cruzerlite Bugdroid Circuit TPU Case for the OnePlus One - Retail Packaging - Red: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich kann mich nämlich einfach nicht zwischen den beiden entscheiden, einerseits gefällt mir das Design des Cruzerlite Bugdroid besser als das Design des Diztronic Cases, andererseits denke ich aber, dass das Diztronic Case den deutlich besseren schutz bietet u. a. weil dort die Schalter besser geschützt werden. Was ich aber nicht beurteilen kann, da ich die Hüllen nur von Bildern kenne. 

Deshalb hoffe ich nun, dass jemand hier Erfahrung mit einer/beiden Hülle/n hat und mir eine  empfehlen kann...

Danke 
XCM_MCX


----------



## dan954 (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe nur Erfahrung mit dem Cruzerlite Bugdroid und dem Tudia Melody Case das aber dem Diztronic ziemlich ähnelt.
Habe hier und hier auch ein paar Fotos gemacht. Ich persönlich finde das Cruzerlite wegen den ausgeschnittenen Tasten besser da sie sich so leichter drücken lassen. 

Die Tasten gucken auch nicht heraus und werden deswegen auch ausreichend geschützt,
wenn du das Design auch noch besser findest würde ich das Case nehmen.


----------



## XCM_MCX (22. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Hilfe dan954, ich werde mir das Cruzerlite Bugdroid kaufen...


----------



## Freymuth (22. Januar 2015)

HeyHo,

ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich die Frage hier stellen darf. Meine Mutter möchte so gerne ein OnePlus One haben, nachdem ich ihr ein paar Video Reviews gezeigt habe. Nun möchte ich es gerne nur 269€ zahlen. Das geht nur direkt bei OnePlus :/ Überall sonst sehe ich nur einen Preis von 350€. Jetzt habe ich eure ganze Aktion hier verpasst, weil ich ja ein iPhone habe und das eigentlich nicht brauchte... aber meine Mum jetzt. ^-^ 

Würde mir einer eine Einladung zukommen lassen? Das wäre echt super klasse. 

Liebe liebe Grüße


----------



## Paradoxium (22. Januar 2015)

Es empfiehlt sich allen die ein Invite suchen hier vorbeizuschauen. Es sollte immer mal wieder einer hier sein.


----------



## Freymuth (22. Januar 2015)

Wo? :O


----------



## DrDave (22. Januar 2015)

Sorry, aber wer nicht mal die letzte Seite komplett ließt, hat es fast nicht verdient einen Invite zu bekommen...
Mal davon ab sind wahrscheinlich die meisten Invites für das 64GB Modell, da sich die wenigsten für das 16GB Modell entscheiden, da der Aufpreis im Gegensatz zu anderen Modellen gering ausfällt.


----------



## Freymuth (22. Januar 2015)

Huch. Hab die letzten 3 gelesen und mich auch extrem geärgert, weil ja vorgestern diese Aktion war ._. 

Hab ihn mal angeschrieben und hoffe er kommt heute Abend noch ^-^


----------



## dsdenni (22. Januar 2015)

XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe dan954, ich werde mir das Cruzerlite Bugdroid kaufen...



Gute Wahl, das habe ich auch und findes es für 12€ super!


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mir inzwischen ein Flip Case von Stilgut ( StilGut® Book Type Case, Hülle aus Leder für OnePlus One, cognac:Amazon.de:Elektronik) gekauft, ist echt wertig und trägt auch nicht allzu dick auf.


----------



## neo3 (23. Januar 2015)

Also einen Invite habe ich noch, noch etwas über eine Stunde gültig...


----------



## dsdenni (23. Januar 2015)

MisterLaggy schrieb:


> Ich habe mir inzwischen ein Flip Case von Stilgut ( StilGut® Book Type Case, Hülle aus Leder für OnePlus One, cognac:Amazon.de:Elektronik) gekauft, ist echt wertig und trägt auch nicht allzu dick auf.



Die hätte ich auch gerne gehabt aber die war mir dann doch zu teuer. Ich kauf lieber und dann tuts auch nicht weh wenns mal kaputt geht.


----------



## Ebrithil (24. Januar 2015)

Ich hab 3 Invites (64GB Modell), wer möchte bitte PN an mich. Sind noch 6 Tage gültig.


----------



## dsdenni (25. Januar 2015)

Habe auch 3 Invites 64 GB 6 Tage gültig.


----------



## DrDave (26. Januar 2015)

Na mit der Akkulaufzeit bin ich doch zufrieden. 
Wäre wohl sogar noch etwas mehr SOT geworden, hätte ich nicht auf die sekundäre ROM geswitcht. 
BlissPop + AK kernel.


----------



## dan954 (27. Januar 2015)

Ich verstehe nie wie ihr so viel SOT hinbekommt, ich bin noch nie über wirklich 5h Stunden gekommen. Nutzt ich mein OPO falsch oder woran liegts?


----------



## dsdenni (27. Januar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nie wie ihr so viel SOT hinbekommt, ich bin noch nie über wirklich 5h Stunden gekommen. Nutzt ich mein OPO falsch oder woran liegts?



Mit der Originalen Software waren bei mir meistens 8H SOT drin jetzt mit den CM 12 Nightlys 7H


----------



## Cr4ft (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe 2 invites für ein 64gb oneplus one zu vergeben. Wer interessiert ist, bitte eine PN an mich. Die codes sind noch 1 tag gültig.

Gruß craft


----------



## hendrosch (30. Januar 2015)

Auf solche (Lauf)zeiten komm ich auch nur in den Ferien. 
Die Schule zieht am Akku zum einen 3G und LTE mit teils miserablen Empfang (Zuhause nur 2G und dafür immer voll) und zum anderen die Nutzung, ich weiss nicht was ich in der Schule groß anders mache aber irgendwie schaffe ich es da fast 50% vom aufstehen bis zuhause durch zu setzen. (In der Regel 7.30h)

Dabei ist die DoT nichtmal sonderlich hoch.


----------



## XCM_MCX (31. Januar 2015)

Hi, 
habe mal wieder eine Frage, die mir ein bisschen Sorgen bereitet... Und zwar gehe ich heute Skifahren, bin mir aber unsicher, ob ich mein One wegen der Kälte mitnehmen kann oder ob da mein Akku kaputt geht oder an Kapazität verliert [emoji47]. 

Würdet ihr euer Handy zu Hause lassen oder mitnehmen...[emoji780] 

Danke


----------



## dan954 (31. Januar 2015)

Solange es keine -40 °C  oder so hat sollte das schon in Ordnung sein , habe letztens meine ich auch einen Beitrag gesehen wo einer das OPO bei -30 °C genutzt hat und es hat auch funktioniert.
Der Akku kann tatsächlich schneller leer gehen wenn er kalt ist aber das er kaputt geht, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, nimms ruhig mit.


----------



## XCM_MCX (31. Januar 2015)

Na dann ist's ja gut, ich habe es jetzt mitgenommen... [emoji3] 
Danke


----------



## Pechpilz (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich überlege momentan, mir das OPO (64GB) zu kaufen und wollte mal fragen, was ihr so an Zubehör verwendet/empfehlen würdet. Ladekabel wird ja glaube ich als einzigstes mitgeliefert?


----------



## Octobit (1. Februar 2015)

Ich verwende momentan nur ein tempered glass screen protector ( den originalen von oneplus)
Eigentlich gefällt mir das OPO ohne case ganz gut, wobei mich ein Kratzer auf der Rückseite jetzt doch überlegen lässt mir eins zu holen.

Dabei ist ein Datenkabel und ein USB Power Adapter, was zusammen das ladegerät ergibt.


----------



## Pechpilz (1. Februar 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Ich verwende momentan nur ein tempered glass screen protector ( den originalen von oneplus)
> Eigentlich gefällt mir das OPO ohne case ganz gut, wobei mich ein Kratzer auf der Rückseite jetzt doch überlegen lässt mir eins zu holen.
> 
> Dabei ist ein Datenkabel und ein USB Power Adapter, was zusammen das ladegerät ergibt.



Bei OP auf der Website gibt es zwei Screen Protector, einer davon mit "Premium" im Namen. Im Shop haben aber beide die gleiche Beschreibung  Sind die unterschiedlich? 
Und was für Cases taugen was fürs OPO? 
Danke schonmal für die Antwort!

Edit: Oups, ich bin doof. Jetzt sehe ich auch den Tempered Glass protector 

Edit 2: Verändert dieser 1/3 mm Glas die Empfindlichkeit des Touchscreens nicht :o?


----------



## dsdenni (1. Februar 2015)

Ne kein bisschen. Wäre auch doof wenn wohl ;


----------



## Pechpilz (1. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Ne kein bisschen. Wäre auch doof wenn wohl ;



Eben drum frage ich  Freut mich natürlich, wenn meine Befürchtung ungerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Februar 2015)

Pechpilz schrieb:


> Eben drum frage ich  Freut mich natürlich, wenn meine Befürchtung ungerechtfertigt ist.



Kein Problem


----------



## Pechpilz (1. Februar 2015)

Hmpf, gerade erfahren, dass die Person, die mir nen Invite geben wollte den jetzt schon auf Reddit vergeben hat :/
Gibts irgendeine großartige Art und Weise an Invites zu kommen außer hier den Thread zu stalken? Das Invite-Subforum im OPO-Forum ist ja irgendwie das reinste Höllenloch


----------



## dan954 (1. Februar 2015)

Kannst mal im Android-Hilfe Forum schauen da werden auch öfters Invites vergeben.


----------



## -sori- (1. Februar 2015)

Oder auch bei Androidpit.


----------



## Pechpilz (1. Februar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Kannst mal im Android-Hilfe Forum schauen da werden auch öfters Invites vergeben.





-sori- schrieb:


> Oder auch bei Androidpit.



Ok danke, ich werde mich mal umgucken 

Übrigens an dieser Stelle mal ein Lob an eure Forumskultur, bisher wurde mir immer konstruktiv weitergeholfen und ich wurde auch noch nie angepflaumt! In anderen Foren ist das nicht so gegeben


----------



## Marksko (1. Februar 2015)

geh am besten direkt ins OPO Forum, ich hab da ungefähr nach einer halben stunde suchen 3 invites bekommen


----------



## XCM_MCX (2. Februar 2015)

Jetzt dauert es hoffentlich nicht mehr lange, bis wir auch mit Android 5.0 versorgt werden...[emoji3] 

OnePlus One: Android 5.0-CyanogenMod ist in der Testphase ? SmartDroid

Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu der Tatsache, dass Oneplus sich von CyanogenMod löst und demnächst eine eigene ROM veröffentlicht...[emoji52]


----------



## DrDave (2. Februar 2015)

XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Jetzt dauert es hoffentlich nicht mehr lange, bis wir auch mit Android 5.0 versorgt werden...[emoji3]
> 
> OnePlus One: Android 5.0-CyanogenMod ist in der Testphase ? SmartDroid
> 
> Wie steht ihr eigentlich zu der Tatsache, dass Oneplus sich von CyanogenMod löst und demnächst eine eigene ROM veröffentlicht...[emoji52]



Ist mir relativ egal, ich nutze sowieso Custom Roms, auch schon seit Wochen LolliPop.
Alleine schon aufgrund der viel schneller zur Verfügung gestellten Updates


----------



## neo3 (2. Februar 2015)

Habe ein Invite, das 24h gültig ist. Nur per PN


----------



## Kabelgott (2. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir auch gerade das Oneplus One bestellt (64GB). Bin schon sehr gespannt, es wurde bis jetzt ja sehr vielversprechend präsentiert.
Ich suche allerdings noch ein Case, dass die Rückseite vor Kratzern schützt, also etwas in der Art: Diztronic Full Matte Black Flexible TPU Case for: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Und nach dem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe dürfte es so 1,5 Wochen dauern bis es ankommt.


----------



## DrDave (2. Februar 2015)

Kabelgott schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch gerade das Oneplus One bestellt (64GB). Bin schon sehr gespannt, es wurde bis jetzt ja sehr vielversprechend präsentiert.
> Ich suche allerdings noch ein Case, dass die Rückseite vor Kratzern schützt, also etwas in der Art: Diztronic Full Matte Black Flexible TPU Case for: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Und nach dem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe dürfte es so 1,5 Wochen dauern bis es ankommt.



Haben wir, schau mal hier und da und das und hier noch das wichtigste


----------



## Kabelgott (2. Februar 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Haben wir, schau mal hier und da und das und hier noch das wichtigste



Danke, das Cruzerlite hört sich gut an und spricht mich sogar vom Design an 

Die Suche hatte ich ganz vergessen... faul ist der User


----------



## Pechpilz (2. Februar 2015)

So, seit fünf Minuten bin ich 330€ ärmer und halte bald hoffentlich ein neues Smartphone in Händen. An dieser Stelle nochmal einen Dank an Neo3 für den Invite 
Werde mir wohl auch das Cruzerlite Case kaufen, auch wen ich mich frage, was eigentlich gegen das Standard Case spricht, das von OP selbst verkauft wird? Persönlich finde ich das Cruzerlite optisch ansprechender und es wird ja auch überall empfohlen, aber ich habe nie eine Begründung gesehen, warum man nicht das OP-Case kaufen sollte ^-^


----------



## Octobit (2. Februar 2015)

Wo wir grad bei Cases sind, sind das Cruzerlite und Diztronic eigentlich Silikon oder Hartplastik?


----------



## Preisi (2. Februar 2015)

Das cruzerlite is aus TPU, also Silikon  und ich muss sagen, es ist nich schlecht. Hat in Verbindung mit Bildschirmglas schon mehrmals mein OPO gerettet, da es auch problemlos härtere stürze absorbiert ^^


----------



## Octobit (2. Februar 2015)

Hab nur Angst, dass es in der Hose "klebt" und ausleiert


----------



## Preisi (2. Februar 2015)

Also solche Probleme hatte ich bisher nicht. Und ich hab das Cruzerlite case (das mit dem Android Männchen auf der Rückseite) schon seit September  es ist weder klebrig noch ist es ausgeleiert oder so.


----------



## dan954 (2. Februar 2015)

Pechpilz schrieb:


> So, seit fünf Minuten bin ich 330€ ärmer und halte bald hoffentlich ein neues Smartphone in Händen. An dieser Stelle nochmal einen Dank an Neo3 für den Invite
> Werde mir wohl auch das Cruzerlite Case kaufen, auch wen ich mich frage, was eigentlich gegen das Standard Case spricht, das von OP selbst verkauft wird? Persönlich finde ich das Cruzerlite optisch ansprechender und es wird ja auch überall empfohlen, aber ich habe nie eine Begründung gesehen, warum man nicht das OP-Case kaufen sollte ^-^


Das Case von OP ist aus Hartplastik, soll wohl nachdem was ich gelesen hab relativ bescheiden sein und sehr schnell brechen. Ich würde da eher auf ein TPU-Case setzten, da die sowieso wesentlich besser schützen.

P.S.: TPU ist kein Silikon


----------



## neo3 (2. Februar 2015)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen:

Hardcases sehen vielleicht besser aus und sind etwas dünner, aber sie schützen deutlich weniger als TPU. Habe ja auch das Cruzerlite seit August und bin zufrieden. Geht gut in die Hosentasche rein und raus und leiert absolut nicht aus.


----------



## Kabelgott (2. Februar 2015)

Wo wird gerade bei den Cases sind.. wie sieht es eigentlich mit Screen Protectors aus?

Ob die Sinn machen oder nicht scheint ja irgendwie eine Glaubensfrage sein, zumindest im Oneplus Forum. Das OPO besitzt ja auch Gorilla Glass 3, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob da ein zusätzlicher Schutz (Tempered Glass oder Folie) Sinn macht.


----------



## Octobit (2. Februar 2015)

Ich denke Kratzer hält das OPO auch ganz gut so aus. Allerdings sieht und fühlt man tempered glass eigentlich nicht. 
Gelesen hab ich schon von Fällen, bei denen nur der Protector gebrochen ist, hat dementsprechend wohl die kinetische Energie aufgenommen.


----------



## dan954 (2. Februar 2015)

Meine Meinung ist, Gorilla Glas hin oder her das kriegt man auch verkratzt. Hatte bis jetzt bei jedem Handy das ich ohne Folie genutzt habe immer kleine feine Kratzer drauf, deswegen nutze ich nur noch Folien.
Ich meine so ein tempered glass das siehst du und fühlst du nicht also warum kein zusätzlicher Schutz? Aber da soll sich jeder seine eigenen Meinung bilden.


----------



## Pechpilz (4. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt auch nen Invite zu vergeben, wer interessiert ist, möge sich bitte per PM bei mir melden


----------



## dan954 (5. Februar 2015)

Habe auch noch ein Invite zu vergeben, ist noch 7 Tage gültig. 

*Edit:* Ist weg.


----------



## Pechpilz (5. Februar 2015)

Yay, nun endlich ist es da 
Dank tempered glass und Case auch direkt geschütz. Jetzt erstmal gucken, was für Apps ich so verpasst habe die letzen Jahre. Btw, kennt jemand nen guten Vertrag mit ca. 1GB Daten und ein paar (20 reichen locker) SMS/Freiminuten pro Monat ?


----------



## dan954 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze den DeutschlandSIM Smart 1000 Tarif, sind 1gb Volumen, 250 SMS und Minuten und kostet nur 8,95€ monatlich . Ist aber O2-Netzt, bin damit aber sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.
Ansonsten gibt es da noch viele andere Tarife in der Preisklasse, ich würde am besten schauen welche Anbieter den besten Empfang bei dir in der Gegend bietet.


----------



## -sori- (5. Februar 2015)

Eure Preise möcht man haben..
Ich bezahle für 1 GB und 1000 Gratis-SMS 35 chf. 
Ich habe mal was von einer Firma gehört, welche Smartphones so beschichtet, dass sie danach wasserdicht sind. Weiss da jemand mehr?


----------



## Pechpilz (5. Februar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich nutze den DeutschlandSIM Smart 1000 Tarif, sind 1gb Volumen, 250 SMS und Minuten und kostet nur 8,95€ monatlich . Ist aber O2-Netzt, bin damit aber sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.
> Ansonsten gibt es da noch viele andere Tarife in der Preisklasse, ich würde am besten schauen welche Anbieter den besten Empfang bei dir in der Gegend bietet.



Ich finde den Tarif nurnoch von drei Anbietern für jeweil 10€ monatlich und 20€ einmalig, was aber immer noch OK wäre  Ich frage mich aber gerade, wo ich da bei der Bestellung meine Sim-Karten-Größe angebe? Oder ist die immer gleich neuerdings? Meine momentane Sim-Karte passt nich ins OPO


----------



## dan954 (5. Februar 2015)

Sind die nicht mittlerweile immer als normale SIM wo man dann bei Bedarf die micro- bzw. nano-SIM raustrennen kann?


----------



## neo3 (6. Februar 2015)

@Pechpilz:

COMPUTER BILD - Aktion

oh, ich sehe gerade: da braucht man ja einen code... das war bei mir damals nicht so, als ich den bestellt habe. Aber vielleicht findest du irgendwo einen?!


----------



## neo3 (7. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Bambus-Cover?

Ich hätte ein Invite abzugeben 

PS: Bitte ne PN schreiben, damit ich es auch mitbekomme, das Abo hier funktioniert bei Tapatalk leider nicht richtig ^^


----------



## goomStar (8. Februar 2015)

Hm.... Cases sind wirklich Glaubensfrage.
Mein Telefon dürfte nächste Woche ankommen und ich gedenke auf Case und Folien zu verzichten. Schließlich kauf ich das Gerät ja für mich und nicht den möglichen Benutzer nach mir. Täte mir irgendwie Leid, die Designleistung der Hersteller zu schmälern und das Produkt dicker zu machen.

Bin wirklich gespannt auf das Ding. Über SIM-Formate muss ich mich auch noch informieren und darüber, ob man direkt Rootspaß haben will und andere ROMs verwenden möchte. Wie seid Ihr mit den ROMs verfahren? Ne Zeit das Original getestet oder direkt format c:?


----------



## Octobit (8. Februar 2015)

Eine Folie kam bei mir direkt drauf, merkt man eh nicht.
Seit Donnerstag nun auch das Bugdroid Case, der rücken war mir doch zu anfällig für Dreck.

Bei mir kam root auch direkt drauf, läuft aber noch die original Rom


----------



## dan954 (9. Februar 2015)

Habe auch noch ein Invite fürs Bambus-Cover, jemand Interesse?


----------



## Atent123 (9. Februar 2015)

Weis wer wo man eine aktuelle Hearthstone APK fürs Oneplus one herbekommt ?


----------



## dsdenni (10. Februar 2015)

Da bald das Lollipop OTA kommt, was werdet ihr machen? (Bin selbst bei CM 12 Nightly mit ak kernel) und überlege alles auf stock zurückzusetzen + twrp


----------



## dan954 (10. Februar 2015)

Ich denke ich werde dann auch auf Stock umsteigen, wenn das ROM gut funktioniert. Das nervt mich mit den Nightlys jeden Tag zu updaten.


----------



## DrDave (10. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Da bald das Lollipop OTA kommt, was werdet ihr machen? (Bin selbst bei CM 12 Nightly mit ak kernel) und überlege alles auf stock zurückzusetzen + twrp


Das OTA lasse ich links liegen, es bringt mir keinen Mehrwert gegenüber einer auf cm12 basierenden Customrom.
Ich habe neue Funktionen/Fixes und Verbesserungen lieber sofort nach Erscheinen als wochenlang auf die offiziellen OTA Updates zu warten.


----------



## dan954 (10. Februar 2015)

Wann kommt das Lollipop Update eigentlich, gibt es da schon ein festes Datum oder steht das noch in den Sternen?


----------



## dsdenni (10. Februar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Wann kommt das Lollipop Update eigentlich, gibt es da schon ein festes Datum oder steht das noch in den Sternen?



CM meinte am 1. das es nurnoch Getestet wird.

https://mobile.twitter.com/cyngn/status/561780794612396032


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Februar 2015)

Leute, ein Arbeitskollege hat ein Problem mit seinem OPO. Bei ihm kommt seit gestern ständig der Absturzbericht "android.acore.process". Das Telefon hat das aktuelle Incremental Update und CM12 drauf. Im Netz gibt es tausende von Workarounds, da der Fehler wohl schon seit 2009  bekannt ist. Ich werde mein OPO erstmal lassen wie es ist, da ich keine Lust auf dieses Theater habe (er kann das Telefon kaum benutzen, da die Meldung permanent auftritt, sobald er z.B. in die Kontakte geht). 

Hatte jemand von euch auch schon das Problem und konnte es lösen?


----------



## dsdenni (13. Februar 2015)

Nope noch nie von gehört
Hatte es nicht unter 44s und auch nie unter den jetzigen Nightlies


----------



## DrDave (13. Februar 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Leute, ein Arbeitskollege hat ein Problem mit seinem OPO. Bei ihm kommt seit gestern ständig der Absturzbericht "android.acore.process". Das Telefon hat das aktuelle Incremental Update und CM12 drauf. Im Netz gibt es tausende von Workarounds, da der Fehler wohl schon seit 2009  bekannt ist. Ich werde mein OPO erstmal lassen wie es ist, da ich keine Lust auf dieses Theater habe (er kann das Telefon kaum benutzen, da die Meldung permanent auftritt, sobald er z.B. in die Kontakte geht).
> 
> Hatte jemand von euch auch schon das Problem und konnte es lösen?



Was er aktuell mal tun kann: Caches/Dalvik löschen
Vlt. liegt es auch an der aktuellen Nightly, dann am besten downgraden oder warten bis die nächste Verfügbar ist, wenn das Problem vorher nicht aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Octobit (13. Februar 2015)

Wie kann ich eigentlich ein Systemupdate installieren? Er zeigt mir die ganze Zeit an das XNPH05Q verfügbar ist, wenn ich dann auf installieren klicke schickt der mich in die Recovery. Ich denke mal man müsste einfach die .zip Datei drüberinstallieren, oder? Dazu müsste ich nur wissen wo die gespeichert wurde :/


----------



## hendrosch (13. Februar 2015)

Also bei mir hat TWRP die ZIP automatisch installiert. Wo's gespeichert wird kann ich nicht sagen, einfach mal suchen aber im Zweifelsfall kannst du die ja auch selbst nochmal runterladen.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Februar 2015)

So, leider hat das Display meines OPO das Winterwochenende nicht überstanden .

Es hat einen Riss im unteren Drittel, welcher den Touch in diesem Bereich lahm legt.

Hat jemand schon das Display reparieren lassen? Wenn ja, wo und wie viel kostet mich der Spaß?


----------



## hendrosch (18. Februar 2015)

Bei 1+1 kostets glaube ich 150€ und das hat hier aus dem Thread jemand machen lassen und hat wohl ein neues bekommen.


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Februar 2015)

Ja ich  147€ inkl Abholung (bei 1+).  Mein Beileid


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Februar 2015)

Na klasse, dann werd ich mal ne RMA starten .

Wie lange hat das Ganze denn gedauert?


----------



## MisterLaggy (18. Februar 2015)

Bei mir "etwas" länger, so alles in allem ca 2 Monate. Denke aber dass es mittlerweile schneller geht.


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Februar 2015)

Na hoffentlich, 2 Monate sind ja eine halbe Ewigkeit. Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, wie lange es bei mir dauert.


----------



## Octobit (18. Februar 2015)

Mein Beileid  
Darf man erfahren wie es passiert ist und was für Schutzmaßnahmen du verwendet hat?


----------



## -H1N1- (18. Februar 2015)

@Octobit:

Es ist runter gefallen, Schutzmaßnahmen waren nicht vorhanden.


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. Februar 2015)

Was One Plus gerade betreibt, ist ja auch nicht die feine Art...
Erst versprechen sie das L-Update innerhalb von 90 Tagen, was nicht geklappt hat (hätte Anfang Februar das sein müssen). Jetzt lassen sie alle Nutzer im Dunkeln, ob jetzt Oxygen-OS oder cm12s auf das One kommt. Zugegebenermaßen war mMn cyanogen Inc an der Trennung schuld (sie haben ja noch einem anderen Hersteller die exklusive Nutzung gewährt), obwohl es für sie eig eine gute Chance war, sich als vorinstalliertes system zu beweisen (Zuverlässigkeit etc). Allerdings könnte One Plus wenigstens mal die Nutzer darüber informieren, wann den L kommt. Allgemein finde ich, dass die Firma sich etwas zu viel selbst feiert, vor allem mit widersprüchlichen Argumenten (Transparenz->wo ist L?). Dass das One Plus One kein schlechtes Handy ist, sollte mittlerweile jedem klar sein, allerdings gehört dazu nicht nur die Hardware und der Preis, sondern auch der Service, die Kommunikationspolitik und der Umgang mit Fehlern, wo eben noch viel Raum nach oben besteht.
TL;Dr : Bin etwas enttäuscht von One Plus.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Februar 2015)

OnePlus wäre nicht die erste Firma die das 90 Tage Versprechen nicht gehalten haben. Lag eher daran das 5.0 buggy as hell war und sie dann auf 5.0.1/2 gewartet haben.


----------



## neo3 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich kann dich, MisterLaggy, gut verstehen. Bin auch kein Fan von Versprechungen, die nicht erfüllt werden. Es kann immer mal vorkommen,  dass Termine oder Fristen nicht eingehalten werden können. Aber dann sollte man es eben transparent kommunizieren. 

Allerdings ist das für mich persönlich im Fall OnePlus nicht so dramatisch, weil ich es als "Nerd"-Phone gekauft habe und gerade die Tatsache, dass man selbst ohne Garantieverlust flashen kann ein wichtiger Punkt war.  Ich bin seit letztem Jahr auf lollipop unterwegs und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich so manchen Bug,  den Google (!)  da drin hat,  nicht unbedingt in einer offiziellen ROM haben wollte. Und eine lieblose LP Version,  wie beispielsweise beim LG G3, wo sich für den normalen Anwender kaum eine Änderung zeigt, brauche ich auch nicht ^^


----------



## DrDave (22. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir das OPO damals nur gekauft, weil es sehr ordentliche Hardware zum angemessenen Preis gab und dazu noch eine super Development Community besitzt. 
Im Grunde ist es mir völlig egal wie sie ihre Kommunikation betreiben oder mit Fehlern umgehen (welche eigentlich?). 
Der Service bei RMA Anfragen sollte aber stimmen und vor allem zügig sein. 
Es liegt doch schließlich an uns selbst, welche Rom wir benutzen. 
Wenn ihr L unbedingt wollt, dann installiert euch eine der vielen tollen Customroms da draußen, die mit unter sogar täglich ein Update bekommen und super gepflegt werden. 
Dank Multirom ist ein Wechsel oder Test so einfach wie noch nie. 
Ich kann mich dabei nur wiederholen, es nicht bereut zu haben, gleich am ersten Tag gerootet und auf eine andere Rom/Kernel umgestiegen zu sein.


----------



## MisterLaggy (22. Februar 2015)

Dass in Android 5.0 Fehler waren, höre ich zum ersten mal, das würde das natürlich erklären. Allerdings haben sich ja viele das One gekauft, weil sie eben auf pünktliche Updates gehofft haben, um nicht mehr flashen zu "müssen". Auf meinem One läuft natürlich auch schon cm12, allerdings hoffen ich noch auf ein offizielles cm12s, nicht zuletzt wegen der Kamera (kann man die iwie auf cm12 installieren?).
Bevor ich den Service in Anspruch nehmen musste, war mir der auch vollkommen egal, aber mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung das der Service etc letztendlich in die Bewertung eines Geräts mit einbezogen werden sollte. Das Fehler passieren ist klar, vor allem bei einem Start-up. Die Display und Touch Probleme hätte man mMn vor der Veröffentlichung bemerken oder eben transparent kommunizieren müssen. Das One Plus sich selber als ebenbürtig mit den großen Herstellern à la HTC, Samsung etc darstellt, ist etwas lächerlich, wahrscheinlich will man damit ein " Rebellen" Image erzeugen.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Februar 2015)

[APP] OnePlus One APPs / APKs | OnePlus One | XDA Forums
Funktioniert super mit CM12


----------



## DrDave (22. Februar 2015)

[APP][NO ROOT][Feb/19/2015][V16A]CameraNext â€¦ | OnePlus One | XDA Forums alternativ hier die gemoddede Version um zusätzliche Funktionen / Einstellungen erweitert, diese nutze ich


----------



## neo3 (22. Februar 2015)

Nutze auch die von DrDave verlinkte, klappt super!


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Februar 2015)

Mein Status der RMA: am Samstag meine Adresse bestätigt und jetzt weiter warten.

Welche CM12 nutzt ihr momentan (Link)?


----------



## DrDave (23. Februar 2015)

Ich bin immer noch bei BlissPop hängen geblieben, hat einfach alles was ich brauch: [ROM][OFFICIAL][5.0.2_r1] BlissPop by Team â€¦ | OnePlus One | XDA Forums
zusammen mit den PA pico GAPPS und AK Kernel mein momentaner Favorit.


----------



## dsdenni (23. Februar 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch bei BlissPop hängen geblieben, hat einfach alles was ich brauch: [ROM][OFFICIAL][5.0.2_r1] BlissPop by Team â€¦ | OnePlus One | XDA Forums
> zusammen mit den PA pico GAPPS und AK Kernel mein momentaner Favorit.


Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen 

Hast du schon mal was von ner Velodous ROM gehört?


----------



## InGoodFaith (23. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag,
ich melde mich jetzt hier das erste Mal in dem thread und habe davor eher zu den stillen Mitlesern gehört.
Leider geht seit zwei Tagen mein OPO nicht mehr.
Ich habe nichts besonderes gemacht, hatte nur Snapchat und Whatsapp offen. 
Nun nehme ich das Handy wieder um einem Freund zu schreiben, da bemerke ich dass es aus ist. 
Das Problem an der Sache: es geht nicht an und aufladen hat auch nichts gebracht. 
Ist irgendjemandem der Fehler bekannt oder werde ich den Support nach einer RMA fragen müssen?


----------



## dsdenni (23. Februar 2015)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich melde mich jetzt hier das erste Mal in dem thread und habe davor eher zu den stillen Mitlesern gehört.
> Leider geht seit zwei Tagen mein OPO nicht mehr.
> Ich habe nichts besonderes gemacht, hatte nur Snapchat und Whatsapp offen.
> ...


Mal versucht 20 sek lang den Power Schalter zu halten?
Geht die LED an wenn du lädst?


----------



## DrDave (23. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen
> 
> Hast du schon mal was von ner Velodous ROM gehört?


Nee noch nicht darüber gestolpert, hast du einen Link?



InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich melde mich jetzt hier das erste Mal in dem thread und habe davor eher zu den stillen Mitlesern gehört.
> Leider geht seit zwei Tagen mein OPO nicht mehr.
> Ich habe nichts besonderes gemacht, hatte nur Snapchat und Whatsapp offen.
> ...



Ja, das Problem ist bekannt, schau mal in den offiziellen FAQ. 
Folgendes hat ein OP Mitarbeiter einem Kumpel geschrieben, nachdem sein OPO auch nicht mehr an ging:

1) Keep the phone for 12 hours without touching and charging...

2) Charge with official charger and usb for 6 hours(after the above mentioned steps) and then

3) Pull off the usb and put back again ... and you may get a LOW battery screen again staying for 4 / 5 mins...

4) Now don't try to boot or anything.. let it charge for 1 hour or more.

5) Now finally boot your device by pressing power button for few seconds

6) Phone should boot normally…


----------



## dsdenni (24. Februar 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch bei BlissPop hängen geblieben, hat einfach alles was ich brauch: [ROM][OFFICIAL][5.0.2_r1] BlissPop by Team â€¦ | OnePlus One | XDA Forums
> zusammen mit den PA pico GAPPS und AK Kernel mein momentaner Favorit.


Wie is denn die Akkulaufzeit so?

Hatte mit den Nightlies immer 5h sot bei eineinhalb Tagen und das sogar mit Greenify. Overnightdrain 0%

Jetzt mit 05Q stock rooted stock kernel 2 tage 7h sot ohne greenify


----------



## InGoodFaith (24. Februar 2015)

So, danke an euch, es funktioniert wieder! 

Noch eine Frage: benutzt ihr benutzerdefinierte Designs, und wenn ja, wie heißen diese?
Ich suche etwas minimalistisches, habe aber leider noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Octobit (24. Februar 2015)

Nur kostenlose, eine Mischung aus Pressor, Holo und Great Freedom. Hatte noch keine Lust dafür zu blechen


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Februar 2015)

Suche im Store mal nach "Lolipop CM11/PA/Mahdi".


----------



## DrDave (24. Februar 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie is denn die Akkulaufzeit so?
> 
> Hatte mit den Nightlies immer 5h sot bei eineinhalb Tagen und das sogar mit Greenify. Overnightdrain 0%
> 
> Jetzt mit 05Q stock rooted stock kernel 2 tage 7h sot ohne greenify


Beides jeweils mit AK kernel:
Von 4:20h SOT und 3 Tagen Nutzung und 6:45h SOT bei 1,5 Tagen Nutzung war alles dabei.


----------



## dsdenni (24. Februar 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Beides jeweils mit AK kernel:
> Von 4:20h SOT und 3 Tagen Nutzung und 6:45h SOT bei 1,5 Tagen Nutzung war alles dabei.


Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich doch noch paar LP Roms testen 

Bin seit dem ich von CM 12 auf 11s 05q downgradet bin aber sehr zufrieden und sehe keinen starken Grund für Lollipop.
MaxxAudio lassen die Lautsprecher am Handy wie die vom HTC Boomsound klinken :0


----------



## -H1N1- (11. März 2015)

Da sich hier schon lange nichts mehr getan hat, berichte ich kurz von mir.

Mein OPO war ja kaputt (runtergefallen, Display im A****), nun bekomme ich auch ein Neues und es ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir.

So, das war´s schon .


----------



## dsdenni (11. März 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Da sich hier schon lange nichts mehr getan hat, berichte ich kurz von mir.
> 
> Mein OPO war ja kaputt (runtergefallen, Display im A****), nun bekomme ich auch ein Neues und es ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir.
> 
> So, das war´s schon [emoji317].


Hat ja lang gedauert :0


----------



## Olilvaer (12. März 2015)

neo3 schrieb:


> Du meinst den Lockscreen von CM, oder?
> 
> Den kann man nur über das flashen einer ZIP-Datei verändern. Allerdings gab es da manchmal Probleme bei Updates. Sprich man musste den originalen zuerst wieder drüber flashen. Da mir das zu aufwendig war, habe ich es bislang nicht gemacht. Bin aber auch nicht mehr ganz up to date was das Thema angeht!
> 
> ...



Interessanter Thread!


----------



## Freymuth (12. März 2015)

Habe heute noch Einladungen bekommen. Wenn jemand eine brauch, schnell eine PM an mich, da ich hier nicht jede Stunde reingucke!


----------



## Venom89 (13. März 2015)

Ich hätte auch noch eine abzugeben. Wenn jemand Interesse hat PN.


----------



## -H1N1- (7. April 2015)

Hat jemand schon OxygenOS installiert?


----------



## neo3 (7. April 2015)

Ne, das kommt mir auch nicht drauf


----------



## dsdenni (7. April 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon OxygenOS installiert?


Die Version 1.0 ist für mich nix. Sondern eher ein rückschritt. Da hatte CM11s mehr features usw.

Bin suuuper zufrieden mit Vanir Exodus [emoji4]


----------



## XCM_MCX (7. April 2015)

Ne, ich warte auf CM12S...


----------



## dsdenni (7. April 2015)

XCM_MCX schrieb:


> Ne, ich warte auf CM12S...


Ich steig vielleicht auf CM12S um wenns mir gefällt [emoji1]


----------



## dan954 (7. April 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon OxygenOS installiert?


Hatte es mal kurz drauf aber im Vergleich zu Cm12 gibts halt fast null Features deswegen bin ich wieder zurück.


----------



## baensch (7. April 2015)

Ich bleibe wohl auch bei cm war auch der kaufgrund XD


----------



## -H1N1- (8. April 2015)

2 Invites habe ich auch noch.


----------



## Octobit (10. April 2015)

Hat noch wer in letzter Zeit Aussetzer bei Whatsapp? Ich hatte es jetzt schon 2 mal, dass Whatsapp keine Nachrichten mehr empfangen und gesendet hat. Zudem hat Whatsapp heute ca. 30% Akku verbraten, und damit mehr als mein Display bei 3h screen on time.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das erste mal noch vor dem whatsapp update war, aber auf jeden Fall nachdem ich die neueste offizielle fw draufgezogen hab.


----------



## DrDave (11. April 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Hat noch wer in letzter Zeit Aussetzer bei Whatsapp? Ich hatte es jetzt schon 2 mal, dass Whatsapp keine Nachrichten mehr empfangen und gesendet hat. Zudem hat Whatsapp heute ca. 30% Akku verbraten, und damit mehr als mein Display bei 3h screen on time.
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das erste mal noch vor dem whatsapp update war, aber auf jeden Fall nachdem ich die neueste offizielle fw draufgezogen hab.



Nope, habe aber auch bei XDA von ähnlichen Problemen gelesen.
Es ist wohl auch nicht nur ein OPO Problem sondern auch bei anderen Geräten, also vlt. ein Google Play Service Problem.

Habe auch noch 2 Invites.


----------



## Octobit (11. April 2015)

Ja, hab mittlerweile gesehen das irgendwas das OPO nicht in den Sleep modus gelassen hat. Nach Neuinstallation der Play Services und whatsapp sowie diversen Neustarts scheint es wieder brav zu schlafen. aumen:


----------



## dan954 (12. April 2015)

Habe auch noch ein Invite zu vergeben.


----------



## baensch (14. April 2015)

Hab grad cm 12s drauf gemacht jemand hat die source Adresse mit gesnifft und dann veröffentlicht. Läuft Klasse bisher mal sehen ob die Akkulaufzeit auch was taugt. Aber man kann auch einfach warten.


----------



## dsdenni (14. April 2015)

baensch schrieb:


> Hab grad cm 12s drauf gemacht jemand hat die source Adresse mit gesnifft und dann veröffentlicht. Läuft Klasse bisher mal sehen ob die Akkulaufzeit auch was taugt. Aber man kann auch einfach warten.


Funktioniert SuperSU?


----------



## baensch (14. April 2015)

Hab kein su bis dato
Brauchte ich nicht weil ich so viel nicht bastel am sys


----------



## dsdenni (14. April 2015)

baensch schrieb:


> Hab kein su bis dato
> Brauchte ich nicht weil ich so viel nicht bastel am sys


SuperSU durch Recovery flashen und gut is


----------



## Freymuth (17. April 2015)

Gerade wieder invites reinbekommen.  Falls also Interesse besteht, eben eine PN schicken.


----------



## MetallJ (17. April 2015)

Habe ebenfalls gerade 2  Invites bekommen und würde diese gerne weitergeben. Bitte einfach per PN melden.


----------



## DrDave (17. April 2015)

Die Invites sind mittlerweile nicht mehr so gefragt, gibt doch immer mal wieder Tage wo man es ohne bestellen kann.
Meine sind inzwischen verfallen, naja schade


----------



## MetallJ (17. April 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Die Invites sind mittlerweile nicht mehr so gefragt, gibt doch immer mal wieder Tage wo man es ohne bestellen kann.
> Meine sind inzwischen verfallen, naja schade



Ja, ich weiß. Vielleicht findet aber doch jemand den Weg hierher zu meinen Invites.


----------



## catchman2503 (26. April 2015)

also ich bin jetzt auch auf das 1+1 gestoßen 
wie sind denn bis jetzt eure Erfahrungen? und da ich von Apple umsteigen würde: Hat vielleicht jemand die Zeit mir grob nen Abriss zu geben, was so die must haves für den Anfang sind. und halt was dieser anfängliche root bringt, was crdroid ist und solche dinge halt 

LG


----------



## Octobit (30. April 2015)

Hat schon wer sich das neue CM 12S aufgespielt?
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich über TWRP einfach die Stock Rom drüber flashen kann und dann wieder superSU  installieren?
Momentan bin ich etwas unzufrieden mit der standby Laufzeit, über Nacht verliere ich knapp 10%.


Der root bringt dir erstmal Kontrolle über das gerät, du kannst dann z.b. vorher nicht deinstallierbare apps ( Google play music etc) deinstallieren. Dafür finde ich Titanium Backup sehr gut.


----------



## hendrosch (30. April 2015)

Hab die CM12S Ota mit der aktuellen Version von Twrp installiert bin bei der Version aber auch nicht mit der Akku Laufzeit zufrieden, vorher war die deutlich besser.


----------



## neo3 (30. April 2015)

catchman2503 schrieb:


> also ich bin jetzt auch auf das 1+1 gestoßen
> wie sind denn bis jetzt eure Erfahrungen? und da ich von Apple umsteigen würde: Hat vielleicht jemand die Zeit mir grob nen Abriss zu geben, was so die must haves für den Anfang sind. und halt was dieser anfängliche root bringt, was crdroid ist und solche dinge halt
> 
> LG



Ich bin nach einem ~ 3/4 Jahr noch immer extremst zufrieden mit dem 1+1. 

Must haves:

Definitiv ein Displayschutzglas / tempered glass (ich habe eines von casebase, es gibt aber auch noch andere Hersteller, u.a. OP selbst.)
Möglichst direkt nach dem Kauf und bevor viele Daten drauf sind, den Bootloader und root-Rechte "freischalten", bzw. ein anderes Recovery installieren. Damit hast du später alle Möglichkeiten, etwas mit dem OPO zu tun, was eben root oder das Installieren von ZIP-Dateien benötigt. Beispiele sind z.B. das Nutzen von Apps, die ein bisschen tiefer im System arbeiten müssen (Wie erwähnt u.a. Back-Up-Apps, aber auch Apps zur Verbesserung der Soundausgabe, vieles was mit Akku / anderer Hardware-basierten Anwendungen zu tun hat.)
Ggf. eine Hülle / Case / Tasche kaufen, damit das Gerät gut geschützt wird.



*Bootloader, Root  & Recovery...*
==> Root-Rechte werden - wie oben erwähnt - bei der Nutzung verschiedenster Apps benötigt. Du schaltest damit quasi einen Admin-Bentuzer frei, der eben mehr Rechte im System hat, als es standardmäßig der Fall ist. Es ist meistens sinnvoll, diese zu haben, da einem immer mal wieder eine App über den Weg läuft, die gerne root-Zugriff hätte  Zumal beim OPO die Garantie / Gewährleistung damit nicht verloren geht!! 
Um den Root-User freizuschalten, muss der sog. Bootloader freigeschaltet sein, sonst kannst du kein ein anderes Recovery installieren. Dieses ist quasi ein Mini-Betriebssystem, mit dem du vor dem eigentlichen Systemstart Software installieren kannst, die so tief im System verwurzelt ist, dass sie nicht zur Laufzeit des Systems installiert werden kann. Jedes Smartphone hat so ein Recovery, nur kann man bspw. mit dem originalen des OPO nur signierte, sprich vom Hersteller freigegebene Software (wie beispielsweise offizielle Updates) installieren. Root, alternative "Betriebssysteme" (ROMs) oder andere Anwendungen sind damit ausgeschlossen. 

*... und warum direkt zu Beginn?
*Das ist ganz einfach: Mit dem Freischalten des Bootloaders werden alle Daten auf dem Gerät gelöscht. Somit musst du das System komplett neu aufsetzen. 


*crDroid, Temasek & Co*
Das sind alles alternative ROMs zu dem Standard des OPO (CM11S, CM12S), sprich auf (meist der aktuellsten) Android(-Version) aufbauende und um verschiedenste Funktionen erweiterte Betriebssysteme. Wenn du Interesse hast, eine Alternative zu der originalen ROM zu testen, kannst du gerne noch mal Bescheid geben und bekommst sicher viel Hilfe.


Als Tipp, und ohne den Thread bzw. PCGH kleinreden zu wollen - schau mal hier vorbei, da gibt es ein super Forum, in dem das alles erklärt wird:

OnePlus One Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de
FAQ - Häufige Fragen zum OnePlus One auf Android-Hilfe.de

Wenn du noch Fragen hast: Immer her damit  

VG


----------



## catchman2503 (30. April 2015)

Perfekt danke!!! ich denke das wird bald bestellt  
Anleitungen für den Root gibt es ja denke ich zu Hauf. Aber ich meld mich natürlich sehr gerne, wenn es Fragen gibt


----------



## dsdenni (1. Mai 2015)

catchman2503 schrieb:


> Perfekt danke!!! ich denke das wird bald bestellt
> Anleitungen für den Root gibt es ja denke ich zu Hauf. Aber ich meld mich natürlich sehr gerne, wenn es Fragen gibt [emoji14]


Viiel Spaß, du wirst es lieben


----------



## catchman2503 (1. Mai 2015)

Achso schon mal vorträglich: habt ihr Empfehlungen für kopfhörer/ in ears mit gerne einer 3 Knopf Fernbedienung die auch korrekt funktioniert? Kopfhörer müsste ja auch einfach Kabel austauschen gehen oder?


----------



## dan954 (1. Mai 2015)

Hatte die Xiaomi Piston V2 mal getestet und die haben sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## dan954 (12. Mai 2015)

Hat irgendeiner von euch zufällig CM und kann mal testen ob bei den Profilen die Option "Don't ask for PIN or  password" bei euch funktioniert?


----------



## dsdenni (12. Mai 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Hat irgendeiner von euch zufällig CM und kann mal testen ob bei den Profilen die Option "Don't ask for PIN or  password" bei euch funktioniert?


Funktioniert! 
CM 12.1
OnePlus ONE


----------



## dan954 (12. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Info. Bei mir mit Cm12s klappt es nicht :-\


----------



## hendrosch (24. Mai 2015)

Welche Roms nutzt ihr eigntlich so?
CM12S hat so nen hohen Battery drain, außerdem passt die Optik nicht ideal und man kann nicht mehr einstellen das die Lautstärke Tasten immer die Medien Lautstärke verstellen.
Im großen und ganzen also ein Rückschritt zur eigentlich perfekt laufenden Version vor lollipop.


----------



## dan954 (24. Mai 2015)

Nutze zurzeit CM12s aber der massive battery drain ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, ob das mit dem normalen CM12,1 wohl besser ist?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Mai 2015)

Stock Sony mit root. 
Hab seit dem ich das Z1c habe keine Rom gefunden die nicht mehr nach als Vorteile hat. 
Sony macht da sehr gute Arbeit so das eigentlich kein Zwang besteht auf ne Custom zu gehn.


----------



## hendrosch (24. Mai 2015)

Nur gehts hier im Thread nicht um Sonys 
Hast du den hier vielleicht mim Android Stammtisch verwechselt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Mai 2015)

Sorry hab wirklich gedacht das wäre der Android Stammtisch....


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2015)

Ich habe das Problem das ich keine Bilder mehr bearbeiten kann, Woran liegt das?
Installiert ist die neuste Cyanogenmod Variante.


----------



## xActionx (1. Juni 2015)

Nachdem mir mein OPO jetzt knapp ein Jahr ergeben gedient hat meint es nun irgendwie mir vermehrt auf den Sack gehen zu müssen.

Nachdem ich es auf CM12s geupdatet hatte war schon mal keine Verbindung zu mobilen Netz mehr möglich (APN richtig eingegeben, Proxy usw. deaktiviert alles nichts genützt). Das war erstmal nicht so schlimm. Jetzt hab ich aber auch keine Verbindung mehr per USB. Auf einmal hat es angefangen immer wieder kurz abzubrechen dann wieder zu connecten. Seit ein paar Tagen geht jetzt am USB-Port aber gar nichts mehr und auch laden tut es nur noch ab und zu ziemlich willkürlich. Ich hab alles probiert. 4 Kabel getestet, 2 Netzteile, alle möglichen USB-Ports unter Windows und Ubuntu. Nichts. Entweder hat es eine Wackler in der Buchse oder es ist software-bedingt. Ich tippe auf den Wackler. 

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem oder gar eine Lösung? So langsam nervt es wirklich. Man kann es ja nicht mal öffnen um reinzuschauen. 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

MFG


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2015)

Doch, man kann es öffnen, schau mal auf YouTube. 

Ich will mir das OPO auch bald holen, bin aber am überlegen ob es nicht doch schon etwas alt ist. Würdet ihr es euch jetzt noch kaufen oder lieber was anderes? (Mein anderer Kandidat wäre ein Xperia z2).

Das Oneplus Two soll ja teurer werden und ist dadurch eher nichts für mich.


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juni 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Doch, man kann es öffnen, schau mal auf YouTube.
> 
> Ich will mir das OPO auch bald holen, bin aber am überlegen ob es nicht doch schon etwas alt ist. Würdet ihr es euch jetzt noch kaufen oder lieber was anderes? (Mein anderer Kandidat wäre ein Xperia z2).
> 
> Das Oneplus Two soll ja teurer werden und ist dadurch eher nichts für mich.


Du sagst es ist "alt" und willst vielleicht ein Z2? 

Das OnePlus One ist immernoch ein Top Handy! Kann man sich auch jetzt noch kaufen


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Du sagst es ist "alt" und willst vielleicht ein Z2?



Stimmt, das ist ein kleiner Widerspruch 

Ich seh gerade, dass es das One jetzt zu bestimmten Zeiten reduziert gibt. Vielleicht hol ich es mir doch etwas früher als geplant


----------



## Marsi (6. Juni 2015)

Habe es auch schön geöffnet und meine Kamera getauscht weil ich mein Handy mit voller Wucht gegen das Bett geknallt hab und die Kamera dann nicht mehr fokusiert hat.

Ansonsten fällt es mir jedes mal im suff 3-4 Mal auf Betonboden oder so und ist schon ziemlich zerkratzt, also das PLastik. Bildschirm ist noch kratzerfrei.

Bei Aliexpress finden sich alle möglich Ersatzteile und mit ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl lässt sich auch der Akku bzw Kamera usw tauschen beim OPO.


----------



## RickGrimes (7. Juni 2015)

Marsi schrieb:


> Habe es auch schön geöffnet und meine Kamera getauscht weil ich mein Handy mit voller Wucht gegen das Bett geknallt hab und die Kamera dann nicht mehr fokusiert hat.
> 
> Ansonsten fällt es mir jedes mal im suff 3-4 Mal auf Betonboden oder so und ist schon ziemlich zerkratzt, also das PLastik. Bildschirm ist noch kratzerfrei.
> 
> Bei Aliexpress finden sich alle möglich Ersatzteile und mit ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl lässt sich auch der Akku bzw Kamera usw tauschen beim OPO.



Sicher,  dass nicht doch lieber ein Outdoor-Handy wie z.B. das S4 Active für dich das Richtige ist?


----------



## jensi251 (12. Juni 2015)

braucht man immer noch ne Einladung? Mein  Nexus 4 ging heute kaputt


----------



## goomStar (13. Juni 2015)

Nope. Das ONE kannste Dir mittlerweile so bestellen.


----------



## Pechpilz (11. August 2015)

Hey Leute, 
ich bins mal wieder.
Habe letzens mein OPO aus der Hülle genommen und aufn Boden geschmissen, ich weiß, total genial. Ein drittel des Touchscreens klappt nicht mehr, den Digitizer hats wohl erwischt. Hatte darauf hin ein Ticket bei OPO eröffnet und dass dann aber verfallen lassen, da das Handy noch gut genug benutzbar ist und ich da keine Zeit hatte, mich drum zu kümmern.

Jetzt wollte ich das Handy die Tage endlich reparieren lassen (kostet ja saftige 150€), allerdings habe ichs gerade eben nochmal im Waschbecken versenkt... Lief noch, bloß der Touchscreen hat Probleme gemacht. Habs also schnell ausgemacht und erstmal im Reis versenkt. 

Jetzt ist die Frage für mich: OP reparieren die Handys ja nicht sondern schicken einfachh neue. Allerdings haben die auch kleine Sticker angebracht, die bei Wasserkontakt sich verfärben und die Garantie verfallen lassen. Kann ich jetzt mein Handy einfach zur Display-Reperatur einschicken und mich über mein neues Handy freuen, oder muss ich noch Garantie haben, um das machen zu können? Konnte dazu nichts bei google finden...

Schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## dsdenni (13. August 2015)

Pechpilz schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich bins mal wieder.
> Habe letzens mein OPO aus der Hülle genommen und aufn Boden geschmissen, ich weiß, total genial. Ein drittel des Touchscreens klappt nicht mehr, den Digitizer hats wohl erwischt. Hatte darauf hin ein Ticket bei OPO eröffnet und dass dann aber verfallen lassen, da das Handy noch gut genug benutzbar ist und ich da keine Zeit hatte, mich drum zu kümmern.
> 
> ...


Probier es einfach aus

Vielleicht bekommst du mit Glück ein neues Handy


----------



## blautemple (13. August 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Probier es einfach aus
> 
> Vielleicht bekommst du mit Glück ein neues Handy



Oder das Ganze wird als versuchter Betrug gewertet, auch wenn das natürlich sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Trotzdem ist das schon ne sehr leichtsinnige Empfehlung


----------



## dsdenni (13. August 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Oder das Ganze wird als versuchter Betrug gewertet, auch wenn das natürlich sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Trotzdem ist das schon ne sehr leichtsinnige Empfehlung



Geht genauso auch andersherum

Kumpel schickt S3 ein weil der Homebutton kaputt war

Was sagt Samsung: Wasserschaden

Ja geil wenn das Handy nie im Wasser war und der Indikator nix angezeigt hat 

Die werden ihn ja wohl kaum anzeigen aufgrund eines versuchten Betruges. Man kann ja auch mal was übersehen/vergessen haben.


----------



## blautemple (13. August 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Die werden ihn ja wohl kaum anzeigen aufgrund eines versuchten Betruges. Man kann ja auch mal was übersehen/vergessen haben.



Vermutlich nicht, aber man sollte imo auch nicht zu einer illegalen Handlung raten, bzw. wenn dann sollte man wenigstens auch auf die Gefahren hinweisen


----------



## dsdenni (13. August 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht, aber man sollte imo auch nicht zu einer illegalen Handlung raten, bzw. wenn dann sollte man wenigstens auch auf die Gefahren hinweisen



Da hast du wohl recht


----------



## Pechpilz (13. August 2015)

Danke für die Diskussion. Ich habe jetzt auf deren Nachfrage mal Bilder von der Beschädigung geschickt und einfach erwähnt, dass das Handy nass geworde ist und zumindest der Indicator im Headphone jack ausgelöst wurde. Wenn die jetzt sagen, dass sie auch das Mainboard oder so tauschen wollen oder es allgemein teurer wird, dann lass ichs sein und kauf mir ein günstigeres Handy. In den paar Monaten mitm OPO hab ich festgestellt, dass mir WhatsApp, ein Internetbrowser und ein paar kleine Apps mir völlig ausreichen. Zum Glück also ein OPO und kein Flagship für den doppelten Preis für die Lektion gekauft ^^


----------



## -H1N1- (10. September 2015)

Ist ein Thread für das Oneplus Two geplant oder wollen wir den hier erweitern?

Ich habe eins vor 2 Tagen bestellt .


----------



## DrDave (10. September 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ist ein Thread für das Oneplus Two geplant oder wollen wir den hier erweitern?
> 
> Ich habe eins vor 2 Tagen bestellt .


Willst du vom One auf das Two umsteigen? 
Wenn ja, aus welchen Gründen?


----------



## -H1N1- (10. September 2015)

Nein, ich werde nicht umsteigen. Als glücklicher Besitzer eines One´s sehe ich da keinen Sinn. Gekauft habe ich es nur, um im Anschluss wieder am Invitesystem teilzunehmen und das"System" zu verteilen . Das Two werde ich gleich nach Erhalt wieder verkaufen.


----------



## dsdenni (11. September 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Nein, ich werde nicht umsteigen. Als glücklicher Besitzer eines One´s sehe ich da keinen Sinn. Gekauft habe ich es nur, um im Anschluss wieder am Invitesystem teilzunehmen und das"System" zu verteilen . Das Two werde ich gleich nach Erhalt wieder verkaufen.


Was genau bringt das ?  

Werde mein ONE auch wohl noch laange haben


----------



## -H1N1- (13. September 2015)

Was bringt was?! Über Sinn und Unsinn nachzudenken, habe ich  glaub schon länger aufgehört.

Also neo3, magst den Thread vielleicht umbenennen?


----------



## neo3 (13. September 2015)

Hi!

Also ich bin eher für einen neuen Thread - der Übersichtlichkeit halber. Hier kann es ruhig weiter um das One gehen 

Ich werde auch noch lange beim One bleiben, da ich  absolut keinen Grund sehe, auf das 2 zu wechseln 
Wenn dann soll es frühestens ein Smartphone mit SD820 werden, falls das mit dieser DSLR-Niveau-Kamera-Geschichte wirklich was werden sollte


----------



## dsdenni (13. September 2015)

neo3 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also ich bin eher für einen neuen Thread - der Übersichtlichkeit halber. Hier kann es ruhig weiter um das One gehen
> 
> ...


Was für ne Rom hast du?  

Habe knapp 50k mit Exodus 5.1.1_r18


----------



## neo3 (13. September 2015)

Temasek 16.8 mit boeffla 4.2beta2 und dem max Power Profil .... Die Einstellung ist mein bench für ne neu aufgesetzte ROM 

Die 53000 habe ich leider nie geknackt ^^


----------



## Paradoxium (14. September 2015)

Huch was ist denn mit dem OPT los?

Ich war irgendwie Platz 1,3 Million auf der Invite Warteliste, und heute ist schon der Invite gekommen :o?

Verkauft sich das Ding nicht?

Da das OPO sowieso "most awesome Smartphone ever" ist, kauf ich mir erstmal kein OPT. (OPT klingt im Vergleich zu OPO eh ******* ).

Brauch jemand den Invite?


----------



## Ebrithil (14. September 2015)

Sind die Invites von der Warteschlange nicht Account/Mail gebunden? Wenn nicht würd ich mich sehr drüber freuen wenn du mir den Invite zukommen lassen könntest


----------



## DrDave (14. September 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Sind die Invites von der Warteschlange nicht Account/Mail gebunden? Wenn nicht würd ich mich sehr drüber freuen wenn du mir den Invite zukommen lassen könntest


Habe heute auch einen Invite bekommen, ist aber wie du schon angesprochen hast Account gebunden...


----------



## dsdenni (14. September 2015)

DrDave schrieb:


> Habe heute auch einen Invite bekommen, ist aber wie du schon angesprochen hast Account gebunden...


Hab aber gelesen das man den trotzdem irgendwie rüberschicken kann


----------



## dan954 (15. September 2015)

Habe auch einen Invite bekommen, werde es mir mal bestellen und schauen ob ich es behalte.


----------



## -H1N1- (15. September 2015)

Mein OPT ist schon in München, also spätestens morgen bei mir .


----------



## dan954 (15. September 2015)

Wann hast du deins denn bestellt?


----------



## Paradoxium (15. September 2015)

Auch Accountgebundene Invites kann man sharen!

1. Einfach vom eigenen Account die Mail ändern
2. Neuen Account mit der Mail erstellen
3. Invite claimen
4. Im neu erstellten Account die Mail von der Person die den Invite bekommt eintragen
5. Mail vom eigenen Account wieder zurückstellen


----------



## -H1N1- (15. September 2015)

Ich habe am 08.09. bestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebrithil (17. September 2015)

War heute beim Race4Invites unter den ersten 1000, sollte also eigentlich n Invite kriegen


----------



## dan954 (17. September 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich habe am 08.09. bestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wie ist das Handy so? Gefällt es dir besser als das OPO?


----------



## -H1N1- (18. September 2015)

Es liegt wesentlich besser in der Hand, mehr kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es wieder eingepackt habe.

Sehe keinen Grund zum Wechseln, außer ich bekomme eine Firmensim, dann wird die Sache wieder interessant.


----------



## Grozz (18. September 2015)

Hat jemand interresse an einem OPO? Der Display ist leider beschädigt somit geht nur die rechte Seite des Displays. Wäre günstig abzugeben.
PN pls


----------



## dan954 (18. September 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Es liegt wesentlich besser in der Hand, mehr kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es wieder eingepackt habe.
> 
> Sehe keinen Grund zum Wechseln, außer ich bekomme eine Firmensim, dann wird die Sache wieder interessant.


Nicht mal angemacht? 

Weiß eigentlich jemand von euch wie das mit Rücksendungen bei Oneplus ist? Ich hab mir nämlich ein Cover mitbestellt obwohl ich es gar nicht brauche.


----------



## -H1N1- (21. September 2015)

@dan954: Doch angemacht und durch einen gewissen Umstand behalte ich es nun doch und trenne mich vom OPO .


----------



## Ebrithil (21. September 2015)

Hab meins grade bestellt, mal sehen was zuerst da ist, das OPT oder die neue Sim Karte (das die sich auch dauernd neue Formate ausdenken müssen )


----------



## -H1N1- (21. September 2015)

Ich habe meine zurecht geschnippelt, hat super funktioniert.


----------



## Ebrithil (21. September 2015)

An alle die schon ein OPT haben: Wie lange hat bei euch der Versand gedauert? Also von Bestellung bis ihr das Gerät in den Händen gehalten habt?


----------



## dan954 (21. September 2015)

Ich habe meins am 14.09. bestellt und eintreffen wird es morgen bei mir, heißt genau eine Woche.


----------



## -H1N1- (22. September 2015)

Bei mir hat es auch exakt 1 Woche gedauert.


----------



## Ebrithil (23. September 2015)

Wurden eure Geräte auch aus China Versand? Ich dachte die Verschicken aus Europa und hab jetzt n bisschen schiss das ich da noch Einfuhrzölle oder so zahlen muss


----------



## dan954 (23. September 2015)

Also meins kam aus UK.


----------



## -H1N1- (24. September 2015)

Wenn Du es direkt bei Oneplus gekauft hast, kommt es aus UK.

edit: Mittlerweile ist auch die gute Casebase Folie wieder drauf. Jetzt nur noch warten, bis die Cover für hinten mal im Angebot sind.


----------



## Abductee (24. September 2015)

Meins kam auch aus UK.
Am Sonntag bestellt, am Mittwoch in der Zustellung.


----------



## SlapJack (24. September 2015)

Ich hatte es mal in den Händen da es sich mein Bruder gekauft hat, aber allein schon das die Buttons vertauscht sind und der Optionsbutton wie bei den Samsungs auch fehlt hat mich Mega genervt. Außerdem fehlt mir CM auf dem Handy. Hab mich mittlerweile so an CM Gewöhnt das ich mit Oxygen OS nicht zurecht komme. Da bisher aber noch nicht raus ist ob Cm für das OPT kommen wird bleib ich beim OPO. Zumal es immernoch Absolut einwandfrei läuft und keinerlei Probleme damit gab bisher


----------



## -H1N1- (24. September 2015)

Die "Buttons" kannst Du noch wie vor so belegen, wie Du willst und auch vertauschen .


----------



## Ebrithil (24. September 2015)

Ich habe direkt bei Oneplus gekauft und es kommt aus China, auch wenns jetzt grade in UK ist. Ich kann euch gern n Screenshot vom Sendungsverlauf machen wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt


----------



## Grozz (24. September 2015)

Ich habe eine Einladung bekommen fürs OnePlus 2 falls ds jemand haben möchte soll er mich pn


----------



## Die_Himbeere (24. September 2015)

Hi OPO Nutzer,

ich bin seit heute auch Besitzer eines OPO's.

da ich schon öfter gehört habe "Bevor du das Gerät nutzt, Unlocke den Bootloader, installier software XY, weil du machst das sowieso irgendwann und dann brauchst du deswegen kein Backup". Hab ich mich also hingesetzt und mir das Zeug durchgelesen. 
Nun bin ich an einige Probleme gestoßen wo ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin, Problem sieht wie folgt aus:
Vorerst die Fakten:
- Das Gerät bootet nicht mehr ins OS, weil ich es gelöscht habe
- Der Bootloader ist unlocked(sagt zumindest die Eingabeaufforderung
- Das Recovery Image ist drauf, sagt die Eingabeaufforderung

Nun zu meinen Problemen:
Ich wollte mir ein OS von Temasek flashen, das hat in der Recovery nicht funktioniert (gab irgendein Error, hab danach gegoogelt und habs dann auch mehr oder weniger gelöst, man muss davor "Full-CM Bacon-modem-flashable" flashen). Danach hab ich das Teil im recovery Modus gerebootet, mit dem Ziel im recovery Modus zu landen. Es passiert nichts. Manuell (Power + Vol down) komme ich nicht mehr in den recovery modus. 

Das ganze ewig hin und her probiert, bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich jetzt auch keinen Zugriff mehr auf den internen Speicher habe vom Pc aus, der Rechner erkennt aber das Gerät. Also mithilfe von ADB den bootloader nochmal unlocked (finished sagt CMD), recovery image per ADB geflashed (finished sagt CMD), mithilfe von "ADB reboot recovery" wollte ich dann in den recovery modus booten -> device not found... 

Wenn ich nun das Gerät anschalte komme ich in den bootloop, wenn ich das Gerät anstecke (an den PC, während es aus ist) komme ich in den Bootloop, mit Power und Vol down komme ich in den bootloop, das einzige was funktioniert ist der Fastboot modus, in diesem habe ich ja aber auch leider keinen Zugriff auf den Speicher vom Pc aus.  Wenn ich im fastbood modus bin und ich per ADB "fastboot reboot" sage, verabschiedet sich das Gerät von der USB schnittstelle und hängt im bootloop.
Mein Gerät wird im Geräte manager als "Android ADB Interface" erkannt.

Das Gerät ist in seinem jetzigen Zustand völlig unbrauchbar.

Hat wer ne Idee wie ich in den Recovery modus komme?

Vielen Dank!

MfG


----------



## Offset (25. September 2015)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Vorerst die Fakten:
> - Das Gerät bootet nicht mehr ins OS, weil ich es gelöscht habe



Wo hast du gelesen , dass du das OS löschen sollst? Da wird normal nur drübergeflasht.

Vielleicht hilft dir das:
https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/how-to-soft-brick-und-wie-man-diesen-behebt.113229/


----------



## Die_Himbeere (26. September 2015)

Hi,

das hat mir geholfen! Hab noch einige Sachen probiert und bin froh, dass ich nun eine der worst-case-szenarien hinter mir habe 
Vielen Dank nochmal

MfG


----------



## Freymuth (28. September 2015)

Hey,
meine Freundin erwägt vielleicht ihr iPhone 5s zu verkaufen und sich sein OPT zu holen.  Damit macht sie Ca. 100€ Gewinn  
Wie läuft das mit dem kaufen? Hat jemand eine Einladung für mich? In der warteposition wäre ich auf 4,4M :/ 

Ich habe auch gehört das die Einladungen Account gebunden sind oder irgendwie so was in der Art? O.o

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ebrithil (28. September 2015)

Die Invites von der Warteschlange sind an die Mail gebunden mit der du in der Warteschlange eingetragen bist. Momentan sind nicht-gebundene Invites eine ziemliche Seltenheit. Wenn sie wirklich wechseln will würde ich mich mal im OnePlus Forum umsehen, da gibt es öfter mal Events wo Invites verteilt werden (Habe selber letzte Woche mein Invite durch das Race 4 Invites bekommen). Nur durch die Warteschlange würdest du wohl seeehr lange auf ein Invite warten müssen.


----------



## Freymuth (28. September 2015)

Hm. Ich dachte das ganze ist unkomplizierter geworden. ._. Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat, gerne!


----------



## XCM_MCX (9. Oktober 2015)

Hey,
ich habe seit einigen Monaten das Problem, dass ich meine WLAN Verbindung immer mal wieder neu starten muss um wieder Daten übertragen und empfangen zu können...Ich entsperre also mein Handy oder benutze eine Weile kein WLAN (Verbindung besteht aber die ganze Zeit) und wenn ich dann z.B. die Facebook APP öffne oder Surfen möchte werden die Informationen nicht aktualisiert und Surfen kann ich auch nicht, weil eben trotz aktiver WLAN Verbindung kein Datentransfer stattfindet...
Wenn ich das WLAN ausschalte und dann wieder anschalte läuft alles wieder ganz normal...

Mein OPO hat die neuste Cyanogen OS Version (12.1 Android 5.1.1) und das Problem tritt an meinem TP-Link Archer C2 und auch am Netgear R6300 auf...

Was kann ich tun ich bin echt Ratlos... 

PS: Am DHCP Server kann es nicht liegen, da alle Geräte im Heimnetz eine Statische IP haben...


----------



## Freymuth (3. November 2015)

Ich hab noch einen Key zu vergeben. Gerne eine PN.


----------



## Freymuth (4. November 2015)

Der eine ist abgelaufen, habe aber 3 neue. :'D Also wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach eine PN schicken.


----------



## -H1N1- (4. November 2015)

Habe 2 Invites für das neue Oneplus X abzugeben.


----------



## dan954 (5. November 2015)

Ist das Oneplus X eigentlich in irgendwas schlechter als One? Überlege ernsthaft umzusteigen, weil mich die Größe des One irgendwie langsam nervt.


----------



## XCM_MCX (5. November 2015)

Ja, das Oneplus X gibt es glaub nicht mit 64 GB Speicher, sondern nur mit 16 GB, was mir zu wenig wäre...


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2015)

Dafür gibt es SD Karten.
Da man aber nicht 2 SIM Karten und eine SD benutzen kann ist es auch nicht gut.


----------



## dan954 (5. November 2015)

Naja, also Dual-SIM ist sowieso total unwichtig für mich, wäre also kein Problem.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. November 2015)

Schau dir einfach die Specs an. Das One geht in Richtung High-End und das X eher in Richtung Mittelfeld. Hardwaretechnisch sind große Unterschiede zwischen den beiden aber ich denke sie sind beide gut aufgestellt. Ich habe mir jetzt mal das X bestellt, einfach der Größe wegen, mal schauen .


----------



## dan954 (6. November 2015)

Welche großen Unterschiede denn? Bis auf fehlende 5 GHz WLAN Unterstützung, den Speicher und die etwas niedrigere getaktete CPU sehe ich auf den ersten Blick keine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2015)

Das X unterstützt wohl alle in DE relevanten LTE Bänder. Das ist wohl das wichtigste.


----------



## Ebrithil (6. November 2015)

Weniger Arbeitsspeicher, langsamere GPU, keine 64bit Unterstützung


----------



## -H1N1- (6. November 2015)

https://oneplus.net/de/2/specs

https://oneplus.net/de/x/specs

Das lesen überlasse ich Dir .


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Weniger Arbeitsspeicher, langsamere GPU, keine 64bit Unterstützung


Nein, Nein und Nein.

Oder redet ihr jetzt über Two und X?


----------



## Ebrithil (6. November 2015)

Ich schon? Gings um das One? Das hab ich nich mitbekommen


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Schau dir einfach die Specs an. *Das One* geht in Richtung High-End und das X eher in Richtung Mittelfeld. Hardwaretechnisch sind große Unterschiede zwischen den beiden aber ich denke sie sind beide gut aufgestellt. Ich habe mir jetzt mal das X bestellt, einfach der Größe wegen, mal schauen .





-H1N1- schrieb:


> https://oneplus.net/de/*2/specs*
> 
> https://oneplus.net/de/x/specs
> 
> Das lesen überlasse ich Dir .





Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ich schon? Gings um das One? Das hab ich nich mitbekommen


Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo die Verwirrung her kommt.
Erst vom One schreiben und dann das Two als Vergleich benutzen.


----------



## -H1N1- (6. November 2015)

hähä


----------



## dan954 (6. November 2015)

Ich dachte schon ich kann nicht mehr richtig lesen 
Der Akku ist übrigens auch kleiner, dass hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. November 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Der Akku ist übrigens auch kleiner, dass hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.



Könnte eventuell daran liegen, dass das X *etwas* kleiner ist als das One bzw. Two.

Nicht unbedingt an dich gerichtet @dan954:
Diese schwachsinnige Aussage über den Akku liest man in letzter Zeit extrem oft.
Es werden Handys mit unterschiedlichen Größen verglichen und beim kleineren wird der kleinere Akku bemängelt...
Jajaja, ich gebe ja zu, Physik ist schwer 

//Edit:
Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen:
Das Samsung Galaxy S6 ist 5,1" groß und hat einen 2550mAh Akku.
Das Oneplus X ist 5" und der Akku ist 2525mAh groß.

Beim S6 meckert niemand über den Akku, beim X soll er aber angeblich unterirdisch klein sein.
Dabei hat das S6 einen Octacore (bzw. 2x Quadcore) drin und das X einen heruntergetakteten Snapdragon 801 Quadcore.

Ich verstehe solche Leute nicht


----------



## dan954 (8. November 2015)

Muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, es könnte auch an anderen Stellen Platz geschaffen worden sein oder dicker etc., aber grundsätzlich hast du natürlich Recht. 
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das aufgrund des kleineren Displays des X ähnlich lange hält wie das One.


----------



## Lt.Ford (8. November 2015)

Laut ersten Berichten aus dem Oneplus-Forum zufolge, soll der Akku des X vor allem in Kombination mit dem AMOLED-Display hervorragend durchhalten.
Ein User hat berichtet, dass er nach einem Tag Dauernutzung am Abend noch bei 47% war. Ob das jetzt der Wahrheit entspricht, kann ich nicht sagen, aber andere User berichten über die Akkuleistung ähnliches.

Ich jedenfalls habe mir das Oneplus X am Donnerstag kurz nach Release bestellt und laut DHL ist es schon auf dem Weg zu mir (vermutlich Lieferung am Dienstag/Mittwoch).
Habe lange Zeit nach einem Nachfolger für mein Nexus 4 gesucht, ums Verrecken aber keinen gefunden. Heutzutage stellt leider kein Hersteller mehr gute Geräte <=5" her.
Schlussendlich bin ich beim X gelandet. Es ist natürlich nicht perfekt, kein Leistungswunder oder gar "Flagshipkiller", aber für meine Zwecke reicht es vollkommen aus. Halbwegs gute CPU, 3 GB RAM, AMOLED, halbwegs guter Akku, halbwegs gute Kamera, Metallrahmen, Glasrückseite (Design) zu einem Preis von 269€. Passt für mich.


----------



## -H1N1- (9. November 2015)

Wie deins ist schon unterwegs ? Bin auch sehr gespannt drauf, irgendwie war mir die Größe vom One und Two immer ein Dorn im Auge. Mit den 5" vom X bin ich hoffentlich zufrieden.


----------



## Lt.Ford (12. November 2015)

Habe meins am Dienstag bekommen (1 Tag Verspätung wegen DHL...).
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Verarbeitungsqualität ist der Hammer, im Vergleich dazu wirkt mein Nexus 4 wie ein Plastik-Klotz, obwohl es auch als Glas etc besteht.
Über die Dicke bzw. Dünne des Handys bin ich nach wie vor erstaunt, da ich mein "dickes" N4 gewohnt bin.

Das 5" AMOLED Display ist sehr gut, vor allem der Schwarzwert.
Obwohl es 0.3" mehr hat als mein N4, ist es nur minimal größer (Breite gleich, Höhe/Länge ein bisschen mehr).

Das OTA auf OxygenOS 2.1.2 habe ich direkt nach dem Setup gemacht, bis jetzt funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Es gibt wohl Probleme mit der SD-Karte, aber da ich momentan keine benutze geschweigedenn besitze ist mir das ziemlich egal.
Mit der Kamera vor allem bei schlechter Belichtung habe ich noch so meine Probleme, das ist scheinbar aber ein Softwareproblem, da z.B. die Verwendung der Google-Kamera-App aus dem Play-Store die Qualität etwas steigt. Im OnePlus-Forum gibt es von versch. Nutzern bereits Samples und die Qualität ist für den Preis ziemlich gut. Ein paar Bilder sind mir auch schon geglückt (gestochen scharf, super Quali), aber ein Großteil wirkt leider nicht gut (wie gesagt, scheinbar Softwareproblem, vermutlich Fokusprobleme).

Im täglichen Gebrauch kann ich es leider noch nicht verwenden, da ich keine nanoSIM-Karte habe und mein Anbieter auf sich warten lässt...

Von der Größe her bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich bin eher ein Fan kleinerer Smartphones (5.5" ist viel zu groß!!) und war den 5" erst etwas stutzig gegenüber (mein N4 hat 4.7"), aber von der Abmessung her ist es kaum größer, daher passt das.
Das mitgelieferte Case ist auch genial, genau so wie ich es wollte. Durchsichtig, sodass man noch etwas vom Handy sieht (es ist schließlich auf Design ausgelegt) und sehr dünn, sodass es überhaupt nicht stört.


----------



## -H1N1- (12. November 2015)

Habe meins gestern auch erhalten und bin super zufrieden. Haptik und Optik sind allererste Sahne, vorallem für den Preis. Das Einzige was mir bis jetzt nicht gefällt, ist der fehlende Audio Tuner.


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2015)

Das Oxygen OS stört gar nicht? Hab schon viel negatives darüber gelesen.


----------



## dsdenni (12. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das Oxygen OS stört gar nicht? Hab schon viel negatives darüber gelesen.


Anfangs auf dem Oneplus ONE (Oxygen 1.0) war nicht sehr gut. Mittlerweile aber sehr brauchbar


----------



## -H1N1- (12. November 2015)

Also wenn man von CM kommt, dann ist Oxygen OS schon ein Rückschritt aber dennoch keinesfalls störend.


----------



## dsdenni (12. November 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Also wenn man von CM kommt, dann ist Oxygen OS schon ein Rückschritt aber dennoch keinesfalls störend.


Deshalb liebe ich Custom ROMS


----------



## xActionx (12. November 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Anfangs auf dem Oneplus ONE (Oxygen 1.0) war nicht sehr gut. Mittlerweile aber sehr brauchbar



Oxygen war nie auf dem One... Das One hat von Anfang an CM installiert.


----------



## Abductee (12. November 2015)

Gibts vom Hersteller alternativ zum Download für das One.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. November 2015)

Ich habe wieder 1 Oneplus Two Invite abzugeben.


----------



## crys_ (19. November 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem OnePlus 2 Invite, wenn jemand einen bekommt und ihn nicht braucht bitte kurz eine PN


----------



## Abductee (19. November 2015)

Ich würd einen Invite für ein OnePlus X benötigen 

Edit:
Vielen Dank, hab eines bekommen


----------



## Lt.Ford (20. November 2015)

Habe 2 Invites für das [B]OnePlus X[/B] zu vergeben, wer will?

//Edit: Sind weg.


----------



## Freymuth (20. November 2015)

Hab auch 3 imvates. Bitte pn


----------



## crys_ (22. November 2015)

Bei mir gibt es auch noch einen Invite fuer das X.


----------



## -H1N1- (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe 3 Invites für das Oneplus X verfügbar


----------



## dan954 (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab auch eine für das X.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Dezember 2015)

Hab heute einen Invite für das X bekommen, bin jetzt am grübeln ob es das richtige Handy für meinen Bruder ist, hab hier mal einen Thread erstellt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...gation/419825-oneplus-x-oder-alternative.html

Könnt ihr schon etwas von der Alltagsnutzung berichten?

Ich hab selbst ja das OnePlus One und was mich eigl am meisten nervt ist das sich in der Hosentasche teilweise obwohl der Bilschirm aus ist irgendwie die Musik selbstständig macht hab ich so das Gefühl da er auf einmal zum nächsten Lied spingt usw.
Kennt jmd. das Verhalten?
Hab inzwischen auf das aktuelle 5er geupdated ansonsten noch Stock. 

Custom Rom kann ich mir auch vorstellen allerdings muss ich mich da erstmal einlesen, kennt jmd. nen guten Guide bzw. empfehlenswerte Seite?


----------



## Abductee (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab das OnePlus X für meine Frau gekauft und bin gemischter Gefühle.
Die Verarbeitung ist Top, da gibts nix zu meckern.
Nur die Software ist mit dem CM vom One nicht zu vergleichen, es fehlen einfach zu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Sehr nervig sind die unbeleuchteten kapazitiven Taster.


----------



## NuVirus (20. Dezember 2015)

Hmm ok, denkst du das ändert sich mit dem 6er Update dann etwas das soll wohl definitiv kommen, ansonsten wäre die Frage was die Alternative wäre.

Das mit den Taster ist denke ich auch egal wenn man mal dran gewöhnt ist.

Was mir allgemein nicht gefällt ist das inzwischen die Akkus fast immer fest verbaut sind, Samsung bildet da ne Ausnahme aber bin irgendwie absolut kein Samsung Fan, allein schon von der Haptik her.


----------



## Abductee (20. Dezember 2015)

Das isses ja, in diesen kompakten Abmessungen wirst du kein besseres Telefon finden.
Der seitliche Schiebeschalter ist auch sehr praktisch.
Auch wenn die Software noch Wünsche offen lässt, ich würds wieder kaufen.
Du musst die Taster halt komplett blind treffen, da ist nicht mal ein Symbol vorhanden.


----------



## hendrosch (20. Dezember 2015)

Hab beim One auch die Beleuchtung schon immer aus. Probleme gibt's nur wenn man das dann jemand andern in die Hand drückt.


----------



## NuVirus (21. Dezember 2015)

Also im Luxx haben wohl einige das X wieder verkauft aber ist halt echt die Frage nach ner Alternative...

Ist die Frage ob einfach riskieren und selbst testen.

Hat jmd mit Support Erfahrungen gemacht auch bezüglich Akku Austausch sowohl beim one plus one als auch X also kosten bzw Möglichkeit


----------



## NuVirus (25. Dezember 2015)

Sind uns immer noch nicht sicher was das richtige Handy ist, ein Freund von mir will auch das X kaufen - hat jmd. noch Invites aktuell oder gibt es ne andere Möglichkeit dran zu kommen aktuell?

Weiß jmd. wie es ist wenn man das X zum Dollar Preis über Paypal kauft?
Das Handy kostet halt nur 249$
Also ist das dann ne ganz andere Version bzw. liefern die überhaupt nach Deutschland dann?


----------



## dan954 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass mein OPO einfach so ohne Ankündigung komplett ausgeht und sich nicht mehr starten lässt sondern nur noch vibriert.
Schließe ich es dann ans Ladegerät an wird mir ein Batterie-Icon angezeigt mit chinesischer Schrift und deutscher, die mir sagt der Akku wäre komplett leer.
Schaue ich dann aber in Android nach war der Akku zuvor noch auf ca. 30% und ging dann schlagartig auf 0%.

Hatte jemand von euch auch schonmal so ein Problem? Woran kann das liegen?

Gruß,
Dan


----------



## dsdenni (28. Dezember 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass mein OPO einfach so ohne Ankündigung komplett ausgeht und sich nicht mehr starten lässt sondern nur noch vibriert.
> Schließe ich es dann ans Ladegerät an wird mir ein Batterie-Icon angezeigt mit chinesischer Schrift und deutscher, die mir sagt der Akku wäre komplett leer.
> ...


Akku neu kalibrieren

Paar mal Handy komplett aufladen und dann komplett entladen.


----------



## hendrosch (28. Dezember 2015)

Falls es gerooted ist kann mach auch glaube die Datei die durch die Kalibrierung erzeugt wird löschen geht dann noch mal besser/schneller.


----------



## dan954 (29. Dezember 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Akku neu kalibrieren
> 
> Paar mal Handy komplett aufladen und dann komplett entladen.


Wie denn, wenn das Handy dann immer von selbst ausgeht? Mach ich ja dann automatisch immer.


hendrosch schrieb:


> Falls es gerooted ist kann mach auch glaube die Datei die durch die Kalibrierung erzeugt wird löschen geht dann noch mal besser/schneller.


Hab ich jetzt mal getestet. Mal schauen ob es was gebracht hat.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Januar 2016)

Also mich nervt das Oneplus One irgendwie nur noch.

Häufig verbindunsabbrüche bzw es zeigt H oder LTE an aber es lädt nichts 

Jetzt gerade LTE gehabt und am gleichen Ort auf einmal Verbindung weg.

Denkt ihr reklamation macht Sinn - kostet das dann Versand den ich selbst zahlen darf?

Mein IPhone Firmenhandy ohne LTE hat gar keine Probleme 
Ich bin jetzt bei E-Plus 1&1 Vertrag aber es war vorher mit D1 und Ja Mobil/Congstar auch ähnlich


----------



## DrDave (19. Januar 2016)

Welche Rom hast du denn drauf? Da es viele verschiedene Modems gibt könnte hier auch ein Wechsel was bringen. 
Ich nutze aktuell MM Ressurection Remix und das letzte CM13 Modem vom 31.12.15 und hab keine solchen Probleme.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Januar 2016)

Hab Stock auf neuestem Update das per OTA kam


----------



## NuVirus (19. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand schon info bezüglich Android 6?

Sry statt auf editieren auf antworten gedrückt


----------



## dsdenni (19. Januar 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon info bezüglich Android 6?
> 
> Sry statt auf editieren auf antworten gedrückt


Bestimmt noch so 2-4 Monate

Ansonsten, Custom Rom


----------



## NuVirus (22. Januar 2016)

Wie seht ihr denn die Chancen das etwas gemacht wird falls es wegen Empfangsproblemen einschicke?

Teste evtl nochmal mit D1 Prepaid zum Vergleich aber da war es auch imho ned ideal


----------



## dsdenni (18. Februar 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr denn die Chancen das etwas gemacht wird falls es wegen Empfangsproblemen einschicke?
> 
> Teste evtl nochmal mit D1 Prepaid zum Vergleich aber da war es auch imho ned ideal


Teste verschiedene Firmware Versionen

Je nach Version hat man mehr oder weniger guten Empfang


----------



## baensch (28. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute, 
Leider habe ich mitlerweile ein Problem mit meinem Mic. Nur wenn ich Telefoniere kann mich keiner mehr hören. Wenn ich aber zb ein Video aufnehme ist alles Normal. 
Hatte einer von euch das schonmal ? Ich habe es Vorhin mal zurück gesetzt aber das brachte keine Besserung.  Ich habe auch einige sachen gelesen wo die Leuite meinten ich solle es rooten und ein paar dateien bearbeiten. Aber ich trau dem braten irgendwie nicht. Habt ihr noch ne idee was ich machen kann ?
Gruß Baensch


----------



## NuVirus (29. Februar 2016)

Hab gestern angefangen mal das One zu Flashen, Unlock hat funktioniert aber ich bekomme den Standard Recovery nicht entfernt...

Kennt das Problem jemand?

Entwickleroptionen entsprechend der Guides angepasst und auch den Befehl zum löschen (erase) Probiert..


----------



## dan954 (29. Februar 2016)

Was meinst du mit Standard Recovery entfernen? Normalerweise flasht man ein anderes Recovery doch einfach per fastboot, natürlich vorausgesetzt der Bootloader ist entsperrt.


----------



## Zares (29. Februar 2016)

Meinst du etwa ne andere Recovery drauf machen? Dafür musst du die Standard Recovery nicht entfernen (und kannst es meines Wissens auch nicht). Du flasht einfach ne Custom Recovery wie TWRP (schau zu, dass du ja die richtige Version flasht sonst kannst du dein OPO evtl. bricken).

Hier ist ein guter Guide


----------



## NuVirus (29. Februar 2016)

Schau später mal rein aber TWRP hatte ich in mehreren Versionen versucht zu flashen - Bacon Version


----------



## Zares (29. Februar 2016)

Hast du wirklich die ADB Treiber richtig und komplett installiert? Kommt beim flashen irgend ein Fehler oder so?


----------



## NuVirus (1. März 2016)

Ok TWRP ist drauf und der Root auch jetzt muss ich wohl nach der passenden ROM suchen^^

Edit: neueste CM13 Nightly ist erstmal drauf [emoji2] 

Das einzige was in der Anleitung von Zares jetzt wohl anders war ist das man das Gerät nicht über den "fastboot reboot" neu starten sollte sondern manuell ausschalten.
Was für mich als Neuling  auf dem Gebiet außerdem als Info fehlte ist das man Power und Lautstärke Taste beim erscheinen des Logos loslassen sollte ^^


----------



## DrDave (2. März 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ok TWRP ist drauf und der Root auch jetzt muss ich wohl nach der passenden ROM suchen^^
> 
> Edit: neueste CM13 Nightly ist erstmal drauf [emoji2]
> 
> ...


Nutze aktuell immer noch dir Ressurection Remix Rom und bin sehr zufrieden, alle Features die ich nutze und noch mehr: [ROM][6.0.1_r13][BACON][OPTIMIZED]RESURRECTI… | OnePlus One läuft sehr stabil für mich.


----------



## NuVirus (16. April 2016)

Hat jemand schon auf das offizielle OS 13 geupdated?

Wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## XCM_MCX (16. April 2016)

Ja, ich habe am Sonntag geupdated...

Die ersten zwei Tage lief alles ein bisschen "unrund", das Problem hat sich aber in Luft aufgelöst, nachdem ich den Cache gelöscht habe...

Bis jetzt bin ich relativ Zufrieden und kann eigentlich keine signifikanten Unterschiede zu CM OS 12 feststellen, auch die Akkulaufzeit hat sich IMHO nicht wirklich verbessert oder verschlechtert...Das Smartphone läuft auch wie zuvor sehr flüssig...


----------



## NuVirus (16. April 2016)

Hab jetzt aktuell die neueste CM13 Nightly drauf, denke da macht ein Wechsel wenn man keine Probleme hat keinen Sinn oder?


----------



## XCM_MCX (16. April 2016)

Naja, also ich habe jetzt auch nicht so viel Ahnung von der Materie, aber wenn alles läuft und du keine Probleme hast macht der Wechsel wahrscheinlich nicht so viel Sinn...


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2016)

Gibt es irgendeine besonders gute Android 6 ROM?


----------



## dsdenni (22. April 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeine besonders gute Android 6 ROM?


Ressurrection Remix oder Sultans ROM sind sehr nice


----------



## NuVirus (28. Juni 2016)

Das fehlende 800er Netz wird echt immer schlimmer, hab mir extra E-Plus Vertrag geholt für LTE Nutzung (nutzen kein 800er Netz bzw. allgemein nur 1800) und jetzt wird das nach und nach abgeschaltet und zu O2 migriert...

Das heißt ich hab schlechten Empfang in vielen ländlichen Gebieten und kein LTE mehr... - gerade in meinem Heimatort hatte ich meist vollen LTE Empfang.

Denkt ihr da kann man wenn man hartnäckig bleibt ne Sonderkündigung bei 1&1 durchkriegen?


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2016)

Nein.


----------



## XCM_MCX (28. Juni 2016)

@NuVirus: Das selbe Problem habe ich seit ein paar Wochen auch...echt ärgerlich...

Welcher Mobilfunk Provider ist denn zur Zeit für das OPO empfehlenswert?...Weil das was O2 da macht ich echt ein schlechter Witz...


----------



## NuVirus (28. Juni 2016)

in Großstädten wohl Telekom da eher selten 800er ausgebaut aber am Land ist jetzt alles doof^^

Hier ein schöner Artikel dazu aber weiß nicht ob das noch alles aktuell ist - sieht man ja an E-Plus:
OnePlus One im LTE-Check: Wer hat das beste LTE-Netz fur den Flaggschiff-Killer? | 4G.de


----------



## hendrosch (30. Juni 2016)

1&1 stellt auf O2 um?
Die endgültige Zusammenlegung beider Netze soll doch noch ewig dauern?!


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juni 2016)

Gerade ist halt Übergangsphase und E-Plus LTE Netze werden wohl teils schon abgeschaltet ohne genug Kapazitäten für Kunden beider Netze zu haben...

Netzkonsolidierung: E-Plus-Kunden regional plötzlich ohne LTE - teltarif.de News


----------



## hendrosch (30. Juni 2016)

Ok auch mal gut zu wissen. Bis jetzt läufts bei mir in der selben Kombi wie bei dir aber noch prima. 
Hat sich auch in letzter Zeit nichts geändert.
Hab meistens sogar besseres Inet als en Kumpel mit nem 5S der direkt O2 hat.


----------



## NuVirus (30. Juni 2016)

Ich dachte eben auch das es zumindest mit LTE länger dauert deshalb hatte ich mich ja dafür entschieden.

Hintergrund war halt auch das alle anderen Anbieter zumindest am Land ebenfalls die 800er Frequenz nutzen und nur E-Plus halt nicht da diese gar nicht gekauft wurden...


----------

